# Ladies only - Color Radl (The Wild Mix) - ganz privat ;-)



## MissQuax (17. Oktober 2010)

So Mädels, hiermit ist dann auch unsere "Plauderecke" eingerichtet!

Ich freue mich auf rege Beteiligung hier und natürlich noch mehr bei sportlichen Aktivitäten!


----------



## Marcie11 (17. Oktober 2010)

*reinhüpf*

So, bin da! Ganz privat! 

Freu mich auch auf nette Plaudereien mit Euch und gaanz viel Motivation, dem Winter zu trotzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 
ich bin auch da ! Mir gefällt der Team-Name  (bin ja auch nicht ganz unschuldig dran   ) 
ich hätte da noch einen Vorschlag: 
Wie wäre es denn wir diesen Thread ins Ladies Only-Forum verschieben lassen? 
Zum einen bin ich dort eher unterwegs - aber ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch aussieht ? - und zum anderen ist es dort doch noch viel "privater"


----------



## Marcie11 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja, stimmt, letztes Jahr hatten wir den Team-Thread auch im Ladies-only-Forum, die anderen Ladies-Teams haben ihre auch dort. 
Da sind wir "unter uns"....


----------



## MissQuax (17. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe nichts dagegen, aber wie verschiebt man einen Fred? 

Kann ich das Fred-Initiator selbst oder muß das ein Mod/Admin machen?


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2010)

Das macht(e) Mama. Gern sogar!


----------



## karmakiller (18. Oktober 2010)

*beam me up, Bergradlerin* 
danke


----------



## MissQuax (19. Oktober 2010)

Supi, vielen Dank! 




Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Das macht(e) Mama. Gern sogar!


----------



## Marcie11 (19. Oktober 2010)

Gut, daß ´de Muddi immer so gut hier aufpaßt!


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2010)

I do my very best!


----------



## MissQuax (19. Oktober 2010)

So, das Team steht komplett, habe soeben als 5. im Bunde HiFi XS freigeschaltet! 

Bald geht's los - freue mich schon, kann es kaum abwarten, die ersten Einheiten einzutragen und dem Punktestand beim Wachsen zuzuschauen. 

LG an alle Color Radl-Mädels 

MissQuax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (22. Oktober 2010)

Menno, immer noch kein November....*mitdenHufenscharr*
Will endlich meine Punkte aufschreiben dürfen!!


----------



## karmakiller (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich muß das Feld wohl von hinten aufrollen...naja oder mir wie letzte Saison von hinten anschauen  : 
ich bin direkt die erste Woche im Urlaub (ohne Bike)


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Oktober 2010)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Ich muß das Feld wohl von hinten aufrollen...naja oder mir wie letzte Saison von hinten anschauen  :
> ich bin direkt die erste Woche im Urlaub (ohne Bike)



Da hast du mich als ernsthafte Konkurrentin für den begehrten letzten platz vergessen!    (wo ist das killer johnny bild! )


----------



## karmakiller (28. Oktober 2010)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Da hast du mich als ernsthafte Konkurrentin für den begehrten letzten platz vergessen!


abwarten  bei mir liefert wie schon gesagt nur das Draußen-Fahren Punkte , ich bin also stark wetterabhängig 



> (wo ist das killer johnny bild! )


das Johnny-Foto macht momentan Urlaub als Profilbild da kann man es auch viel besser sehen... dafür gibt es diesen wunderbaren Gaslight-Anthem-Avatar 

bald geht's looooos (immerhin  hab ich dann auch etwas worauf ich mich _nach_ dem Urlaub freuen kann)


----------



## Marcie11 (31. Oktober 2010)

So, morgen geht´s endlich los!!! Hab heute 5 Pünktchen beim Laufen quasi "verschenkt"....
Naja, morgen fahr ich ein Ründchen Mountainbike!


----------



## Marcie11 (1. November 2010)

So, die ersten Punkte sind eingetragen, obwohl heute noch frei ist, war es aber nur ein kleines Ründchen bei mir, weil ich gestern lange gelaufen bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (2. November 2010)

Hallo Mädels! Ich konnte heute einige punkte für uns sammeln! Berlin liefert gerade einen tollen Herbst - trocken und für meinen Geschmack noch perfekte trainingstemperaturen! Schöne Blatter decken den Waldboden. War traumhaft.


----------



## MissQuax (2. November 2010)

Hi liebe Color Radlerinnen,

nachdem der erste WP-Tag komplett termin- und arbeitsmäßig total "dicht" war , bin ich heute morgen tapfer um 05.45 Uhr aus dem Bett geklettert und um 6.30 Uhr zur Arbeit geradelt.

Wenn ich wieder daheim bin, kann ich die ersten 6 Punkte eintragen (für 1,5 Std.). Schön, daß mein Punktekonto dann nicht mehr jungfräulich ist.


Morgen und am Freitag wieder das gleiche Spiel (obwohl Regen angekündigt ist), Donnerstag ist - wenn Biken termintechnisch nicht möglich ist - zumindest eine Walking-, evtl. Jogging-Einheit eingeplant.

Bin so was von motiviert  - es lebe der Winterpokal!


----------



## Marcie11 (2. November 2010)

Hey Miss Quax: tapfer zur Arbeit geradelt, super, ich hab nur dem Heimweg mit Rad bestritten, morgen auch nochmal, heute hat´s nett geregnet dabei... aber ich hab damit kein Problem, irgendwie war´s schön! 
Morgen ist auch wieder Laufen angesagt, Freitag hoffentlich schwimmen, wenn´s zeitlich paßt, das Wochenende muß dannn wieder für´s Radeln herhalten, damit macht man ja doch die meisten Punkte...


----------



## HiFi XS (2. November 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Hi liebe Color Radlerinnen,
> 
> bin ich heute morgen tapfer um 05.45 Uhr aus dem Bett geklettert und um 6.30 Uhr zur Arbeit geradelt.



Tapfer ist richtig! Dafür musste es eigentlich extra punkte geben.



MissQuax schrieb:


> Bin so was von motiviert  - es lebe der Winterpokal!


 



Marcie11 schrieb:


> das Wochenende muß dannn wieder für´s Radeln herhalten, damit macht man ja doch die meisten Punkte...



Schön. Heute war wie Samstag für mich arbeitstechnich gesehen... Wochenende werde ich leider weniger Zeit haben. Aber morgen erstmal wieder krafttraining früh morgens damit ich wach werde  dann ran am computer (langweilig!)


----------



## MissQuax (4. November 2010)

Heute ist (ein weiterer) Telekom-Termin wegen meines seit 4 Monaten (!!!) immer noch nicht vorhandenen Festnetz-/Internetanschlusses, habe also frei und warte zwischen 08.00 - 17.00 Uhr auf den Techniker (einen genaueren Termin bekommt man nicht  ).

Hätte locker bis 7.45 Uhr im Bett liegen können, habe aber meinem inneren Schweinehund gezeigt, wer der Chef ist , bin um 06.45 Uhr aufgestanden und war eine Runde walken.

Ich liebe den WP!


----------



## Marcie11 (4. November 2010)

So isses braaaav! 
Heute muß ich sportfrei machen, keine Zeit.....


----------



## HiFi XS (4. November 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> habe aber meinem inneren Schweinehund gezeigt, wer der Chef ist , Ich liebe den WP!



Finde ich auch klasse - Wild Mix - genial!


----------



## MissQuax (6. November 2010)

Es ist gerade richtig eklig draußen: es regnet aus dunkelgrauen Himmel, 9°, windig ... eigentlich genau richtig um es sich mit einer Tasse Tee und einem gutem Buch auf dem Sofa gemütlich zu machen ...

Aber dafür gibt's keine WP-Punkte - also sattel ich jetzt mein Poison (HT) und stürze mich ins nasse Vergnügen!


----------



## Marcie11 (6. November 2010)

Ha, hab ich auch getan! Dem Winterpokal sei Dank, sonst wär ich wahrscheinlich nur ein kleines Ründchen laufen gegangen, ich hatte aber Glück und es war trocken.
Aber ich hatte halbgefrorene Zehen anschließend, war ganz schön kalt, Bergab-Fahren macht keinen Spaß mehr.... aber immer, wenn man irgendwo hochgefahren ist, muß man ja auch wieder runter....
Bin durch gefühlt meterhohes Laub gefahren!


----------



## HiFi XS (6. November 2010)

Schön! das wetter in berlin ist immer noch relative warm aber zur zeit sehr windig + jetzt fängt auch noch der regenzeit an. Die regenhose gehört jetzt zum standard program - sieht ja total schick aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (6. November 2010)

So, bin zurück, mit dem letzten "Büchsenlicht" (hatte auch nur Notbeleuchtung dabei), weil ich erst spät los kam, da ich noch meine Bremssättel ausrichten mußte (haben geschleift, jetzt wieder alles prima).

Ich bin mehr oder weniger ohne Ziel und Plan losgeradelt. Da ich mich noch nicht so gut in der Gegend auskenne, bin ich woanders gelandet als ich eigentlich wollte. Ich habe dann zwischen zwei 2 Wegen (den Weg meiner Wahl habe ich an der gegenüberliegenden Hangseite gesehen) ein Verbindungsstück gesucht. Es bot sich ein grasbewachsener Feldweg an, der recht steil ins Tal ging. Wie sich rausstellte, keine gute Wahl:

Ich bin eingebogen und schon gings abwärts - aber anders als gedacht, nämlich nur noch rutschenderweise! Der Boden war übelst nass, eine zähe schmierige Lehmpampe, und nach ca. 30 Meter hat das Vorderrad blockiert,weil der Reifen durch den anhaftenden Schmodder so dick wurde, daß die Fuhre an der Gabelbrücke stoppte! 

Mit bloßen Händen habe ich die gröbsten Brocken (inklusive jede Menge Gras) rausgepuhlt, bis sich das Rad wieder drehen ließ und bin, das Bike schiebend, den Hang runtergeschlittert. Die nächsten Meter waren eine ziemliche Katastrophe: weder wollten die Pedale (Shimano XT) einklicken, noch hat der Umwerfer funktioniert, die Bremse hat böse Schleifgeräusche von sich gegeben und die Reifen wollten sich nur gaaanz langsam frei fahren lassen.

Nach einigen Kilometer, während denen ich schön jede Pfütze angesteuert habe, ging es wieder einigermaßen.

Zuhause, es war bereits dunkel, habe ich nur noch das Schlammgefährt und die total eingesauten Klamotten in der Garage geparkt. Bike putzen und Ausrüstung waschen mache ich morgen, nachdem ich nochmal ne kleine Runde gedreht habe - weil's so lustig war!  


Aber immerhin hat die Schlammschlacht 8 Punkte eingebracht!


----------



## HiFi XS (6. November 2010)

toll - liest sich sehr gut! konnte ganz gut vorstellen wie es ausgeschaut hat!


----------



## MissQuax (6. November 2010)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> toll - liest sich sehr gut! konnte ganz gut vorstellen wie es ausgeschaut hat!



Es wäre eigentlich ein Foto wert gewesen. 

Das nächste Mal muß ich unbedingt an die Knipse denken ...


----------



## Marcie11 (7. November 2010)

Hihi, kann mir auch gut vorstellen, wie Du ausgesehen hast....
Aber ein Foto wäre wirklich schön gewesen!


----------



## MissQuax (7. November 2010)

Mhmjam, habe gerade (11.30 Uhr ) lecker gefrühstückt: 2 Tassen guten Senseo-Kaffee, frische Brötchen, mit Räucherlachs  bzw. Frischkäse und ein Nougat-Croissant. Habe ich mir auch verdient:
ich war schon um 09.15 Uhr mit dem Bike unterwegs!

Eigentlich hatte ich gehofft, irgendwo unterwegs eine Tankstelle zu finden, die ihre Waschstraße bzw. Dampfstrahler* auch am Sonntag in Betrieb hat - leider Fehlanzeige. Werde daher jetzt gleich mein armes Schlammrad versuchen mit der Garten-Druckspritze wenigstens vom gröbsten Dreck zu befreien.

(*ich weiß, daß das nicht die beste Reinigungsmethode ist, aber ich ich halte bei solchen Aktionen relativ großen Abstand und vermeide sorgfältig auf Lager draufzuhalten)

Die frühmorgendliche Tour war echt erfrischend (eigentlich war es eklig nass-kalt ), meinen Sport für heute habe ich abgehakt und am Nachmittag gibt es bei meiner Nichte (ist 16 geworden) Kaffee und Kuchen (vielleicht lege ich deshalb - und wegen des WP   heute abend noch eine Walkingrunde ein).

Was für ein Sonntag!


----------



## HiFi XS (7. November 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> ...
> Die frühmorgendliche Tour war echt erfrischend (eigentlich war es eklig nass-kalt ),.
> 
> Was für ein Sonntag!



Bin ich neidich! Heute hatte ich 2 Stunden frei gehabt und dachte, ich könnte die Gelegenheit nutzen und rausfahren. Kein Regen, wunderbar! Also, habe ich alles gepackt und bin rausgegegangen. Tja, bald aber merkte ich, daß mein vorderrad sich schlecht lenken lässt...  komisch... zu wenig luft dachte ich. Ich hatte recht -  es schleichte sich einen Platten rein...  manno... die conti reifen sind auch so was von schwer zu wechseln... es hat dann zu lange gedauert und sich nicht mehr gelohnt (es ist für mich um die 15 kilometer bis zum Wald...)  17:18 und schon stockdunkel!


----------



## Marcie11 (7. November 2010)

So, ein Pech, Du Arme!

@MissQuax, ich halte aber auch immer den Gartenschlauch auf´s Fahrrad, aber nicht mit soo viel Druck, hat bisher nie geschadet.

Bei mir stand heute Laufen auf dem Plan, gibt zwar nicht so viele Punkte, muß aber nunmal auch sein, mach ich auch lieber bei den Temperaturen jetzt.
Wenn ich morgen draußen radeln will, muß ich erstmal meine Überschuhe finden, denn so kalte Zehen wie gestern will ich nicht nochmal kriegen. Oder ich setz mich das erste Mal diesen Winter auf den Ergometer, der steht seit letzten Winter hier in der Ecke.... mal sehen, hauptsache Punkte!


----------



## MissQuax (7. November 2010)

Habe eben noch versucht wenigstens ein paar der vielen Kuchen- und Pizza-Kalorien (wurde genötigt, auch noch zum Abendessen zu bleiben) zu kompensieren und war noch eine Runde Walken. War aber ätzend so mit vollem Bauch. 

Morgen ist voraussichtlich mal ein Tag Sportpause angesagt, hatte nach dem Walking die Treppen hoch in den 3. Stock ganz schön schwere Beine ... 

Aber Dienstag ist wieder zur Arbeit radeln angesagt. Freue mich schon und habe diverse Akkus (Lenker-/Helmlampe, GPS) schon am/im Ladegerät.


----------



## karmakiller (8. November 2010)

sooooo, euer verschollenes 5. Mitglied ist wieder in den heimischen nasskalten Gefilden gelandet und hat jetzt auch den Urlaub für dieses Jahr aufgebraucht  
Wie ich gesehen habe, wart ihr schon sehr fleißig !
Da ich den Abstand ja nicht noch größer werden lassen will, hab ich mal den Matschfaktor (hoch!) im Wald erkundet. Schön war's und ich freu mich auf den weiteren Winterpokal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (8. November 2010)

karmakiller schrieb:


> sooooo, euer verschollenes 5. Mitglied ist wieder in den heimischen nasskalten Gefilden gelandet und hat jetzt auch den Urlaub für dieses Jahr aufgebraucht
> Wie ich gesehen habe, wart ihr schon sehr fleißig !
> Da ich den Abstand ja nicht noch größer werden lassen will, hab ich mal den Matschfaktor (hoch!) im Wald erkundet. Schön war's und ich freu mich auf den weiteren Winterpokal



Hi karmakiller,
super, daß du jetzt auch mitmischst! Schon zu 4. haben wir uns wacker geschlagen - das kann ja jetzt nur *noch besser* werden! 

Mit dem Matschfaktor hast du (leider) recht: ist voll krass im Moment. Mir macht es zwar überhaupt nichts aus in der Pampe zu fahren und mich einzusauen - wenn da die leidige Putzerei und das Klamottenwaschen nicht wäre.  Aber das gehört beim MTBn zu dieser Jahreszeit halt eben dazu! 

Also Mädels, weiter so, es läuft doch echt gut - finde ich!?!

LG, MissQuax


----------



## Marcie11 (8. November 2010)

Huhu Karmakiller, willkommen zurück! Dann sind wir ja jetzt komplett, ich finde auch, daß wir uns super schlagen hier! 
Ich hab heute unseren Ergometer aus dem Sommerschlaf geweckt, auch mal wieder nett, im Warmen und Trockenen matschfrei zu radeln. Naja, ein bißchen langweilig ist´s schon und man schwitzt viel mehr so ohne Fahrtwind....


----------



## Marcie11 (8. November 2010)

Hey, hab grad mal geguckt, wir sind das drittbeste Ladies-Only-Team!


----------



## MissQuax (9. November 2010)

Sch***-Wetter, und dann die Bauern, die auf den Rad- und asphaltierten Feldwegen mit ihren Traktoren Unmengen von Ackerboden verteilen:

Heute morgen frische Klamotten angezogen - jetzt ist wieder alles "einheitsbraun", bin total eingesaut, und das nur vom Arbeitsweg!  Und mein armes Bike muß auch leiden : habe momentan keine Möglichkeit zum Putzen, muß also erstmal so verschlammt weiterlaufen.

Vorher hab ich in einem Einfamilienhaus in der Einliegerwohnung gewohnt, die Vermieter waren nett und ich durfte mein Bike wann ich wollte mit dem Gartenschlauch abspritzen. Geht jetzt leider nicht mehr ... 

Aber egal, es wird auch mal wieder aufhören zu regnen und irgendwann sind die Bauern dann endlich fertig mit den herbstlichen Feldbestellaktionen. Dann wird's besser. Hoffentlich ...


----------



## HiFi XS (10. November 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Sch***-Wetter...Und mein armes Bike muß auch leiden : ... muß also erstmal so verschlammt weiterlaufen.



kette schmieren - fertig... 



karmakiller schrieb:


> sooooo, euer verschollenes 5. Mitglied ist wieder in den heimischen nasskalten Gefilden gelandet ... Schön war's und ich freu mich auf den weiteren Winterpokal



Juhu - grandios. Ich finde auch dass wir uns sehr gut schlagen! Heute habe ich die Sonne gesehen in Berlin   Da musste ich natürlich raus. Habe eine Runde auf meinem ungefederten Kona gefahren  statt knackige männer  in der muckibüde anstarren


----------



## karmakiller (10. November 2010)

hier im Rheinland gestern und heute nur Regen...
... und die Vorhersage für die nächsten Tage sieht auch nicht besser aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (10. November 2010)

Ja, nur Regen angesagt, so ein Mistwetter. Hab heute keine Lust auf Ergometer, werd wohl nur ein wenig Krafttraining machen, morgen ist Laufen angesagt, da stört mich der Regen weniger, aber Radfahren bei Dauerregen...., dafür soll´s wieder warm werden....


----------



## MissQuax (10. November 2010)

Bin wieder auf Arbeit geradelt. Der Schlamm hat mir diesmal nichts ausgemacht - ich habe die dreckigen Klamotten von gestern (Regenjacke, -hose, Überschuhe) wieder angezogen, also war's egal. Und's Radl war ja auch nicht geputzt. 

Heute war's auch mal recht unterhaltsam/interessant: ich habe 1 Igel, mehrere Katzen, 1 Feldhasen, 2 Rehe und eine Eule gesehen!!! Da waren dann das miese Wetter und die Bodenverhältnisse vergessen, hat richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## HiFi XS (10. November 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> ... 1 Feldhasen, 2 Rehe und eine Eule gesehen!!!



so viele tiere! Ist wirklich interessant. Du bist früh morgens unterwegs oder wann am tag hast du die gesehen?


----------



## MissQuax (11. November 2010)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> so viele tiere! Ist wirklich interessant. Du bist früh morgens unterwegs oder wann am tag hast du die gesehen?



Zur Arbeit fahre ich morgens um ca. 06.20 Uhr los (noch dunkel) und abends ca. 17.30 Uhr (schon dunkel) zurück. Tagsüber (bei Helligkeit) bekommt man höchstens Katzen zu sehen - insofern ist's ganz nett im Dunkeln zu fahren. Obwohl ich mich jetzt schon nach Frühling und Helligkeit sehne ...


----------



## HiFi XS (11. November 2010)

ich sehe höchsten Wildschweine - manchmal recht viele - oder Eichhörnchen - die sind fast immer rot und sehr süß. Es gibt auch große Vögel in der Stadt - Reiher sieht man recht oft. Spechte auch. Raubvögel natürlich... Igel sehe ich nur selten. Leider habe ich nie in der Berliner Umgebung Rehe gesehen.


----------



## Marcie11 (11. November 2010)

Reiher sind hier auch sehr viele, ansonsten seh ich oft Eichhörnchen, Rehe und Raubvögel, manchmal Kaninchen oder auch Hasen.

Eben war ich tapfer im Regen Laufen, da hab ich allerdings kein Tier gesehen, außer ein paar Hunde, die mit ihren Besitzern Gassi gehen mußten....


----------



## HiFi XS (11. November 2010)

ah ja doch, ich sehe auch Kaninchen (im Park ), leider aber auch Ratten.  Ich habe einmal in Ravensberge eine richtig RIESIGE Hase gesehen. Hat mich regelrecht erschrocken. Heute war ich nur auf der Strasse. Aber es war trocken und von der Temperatur her nur am Anfang etwas frisch - dann aber perfekt.


----------



## MissQuax (11. November 2010)

Marcie11 schrieb:


> Eben war ich tapfer im Regen Laufen, da hab ich allerdings kein Tier gesehen, außer ein paar Hunde, die mit ihren Besitzern Gassi gehen mußten....




Hihi, bei dem Wetter jagt man normalerweise keinen Hund vor die Tür,  aber der WP macht's möglich: mein "Schweinehund" mußte auch mit mir  Gassi gehen, trotz strömendem Regen und Sturm - war soben eine Runde (31  min.) walken - der 2 Pünktchen wegen!


----------



## karmakiller (12. November 2010)

puh, hab mich richtig rausgequält, 1 Stunde im Nieselregen , Spaß ist anders , hab mich auch kurz mal auf nassem Laub & Schlamm & Asphalt hingelegt - ist aber nix passiert - nur mein Tacho ist abgefallen, den mußte ich dann mit meiner Lampe suchen - war aber zum Glück erfolgreich
Gibt es die Dinger eigentlich auch mit beleuchtetem Display ? Empfehlungen ? 

Naja nächste Woche soll es zwar kälter werden aber dafür trocken bleiben ! Ich hätte nix dagegen 
Ride on !


----------



## Marcie11 (12. November 2010)

Bin auch für trocken!!! Menno, nur Regen!  
Nach dem Laufen im strömenden Regen gestern hatte ich heute keine Lust auf draußen und hab den Ergomter gequält. .. aber das ist sooo langweilig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (12. November 2010)

Ich bin heute vor lauter Terminen zu gar nix gekommen. 

Jetzt habe ich mal wieder ne "Schnapsidee": morgen eine längere Tour und zwar zu meiner Schwester, dort übernachten und am nächsten Tag dann mit der Bahn zurück. Sind einfach nämlich locker 80 km. 

Das würde ich mir generell schon zutrauen, aber die Vorhersagen für morgen sind eine Katastrophe: Regen und wieder Sturm (Wetterwarnung des Deutschen Wetterdienstes). Und der Wind kommt aus südwestlicher Richtung. Ratet mal, in welche Richtung fast meine komplette Strecke führt? Genau, nach Südwest - ich würde also nicht nur im Dauerregen mindestens 5 Stunden (Nettofahrzeit) auf dem Bike sitzen, sondern hätte auch noch den ganzen Weg mit starkem Gegenwind zu kämpfen! 

Da bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher, ob ich das dann überhaupt schaffe 

Auf jeden Fall ist heute gar kein Sport angesagt, damit ich - falls ich diese "Gewalttour" (da würde mein kleiner Schweineköter aber jaulen ) wirklich unternehme - auch ausgeruht bin.

Also mache ich jetzt was Leckeres zu essen (frischer Spinat + Kartoffeln), dann geht's mit ner Tasse grünem Tee (+ einem klitzekleinen Schokoriegel ) aufs Sofa zum DVD schauen (habe 2 reduzierte Filme gekauft).

Ich werde dann morgen abend berichten, was ich gemacht hab. Falls ich gar nichts poste, bin ich die Wahnsinnstour gefahren und wahrscheinlich zu erschöpft um bei meiner Schwester am PC zu sitzen. 

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes WE (trotz des Wetters - macht das Beste draus! ).

LG, MissQuax


----------



## karmakiller (12. November 2010)

Mach es doch anders herum: mit der Bahn hin und am Sonntag mit dem Bike zurück . 
Die Aussichten für Sonntag sind etwas besser und dann hast du Rückenwind


----------



## Marcie11 (13. November 2010)

Huh MissQuax , bin gespannt, ob Du Deine Hammer-Tour gemacht hast, hier war heute ununterbrochen nur Sau-Wetter!!! 
Bin aber tapfer und ausdauernd Ergometer gefahren, hab mich richtig ausgepowert und fühl mich jetzt herrlich und Sofa-fein....
Morgen MUSS ich aber laufen, und zwar draußen, egal, wie das Wetter wird, mir egal!


----------



## MissQuax (13. November 2010)

Bin wieder daheim, aber nicht von der Mörder-Tour, die mußte ich verschieben, da meine Schwester dieses WE gar nicht zu Hause ist. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Außerdem hätte ich das definitiv bei dem Wetter (Wind!) nicht geschafft.

War aber trotzdem mit dem Bike unterwegs und bin mal wieder viel zu spät los. Habe mich dann noch mit der Strecke verschätzt, war wegen des starken Windes viel zu langsam (war gefühlt wie dauernd berghoch, manchmal nur 10 km/h, einige Male mußte ich in "Schräglage" fahren um geradeaus auf dem Weg zu bleiben). Habe mich dann noch einige Kilometer an einen netten älteren Herrn mit einem Bulls-MTB angeschlossen (der war echt flott unterwegs) und bin deshalb auch noch ein gutes Stück später als geplant umgekehrt.

Auf dem Heimweg war dann schon klar, daß ich die Fahrt im Dunkeln würde beenden müssen (Mist, hatte zwar Blinkies und Reflex-Bänder dabei, aber keine richtige Lampe). Und dann hatte ich auch noch einen Plattfuß - Glassplitter eingefahren. War das reinste Vergnügen im Dunkeln mit dem total vermatschten Reifen rumzuhantieren. 

Bin dann teilweise auf der Straße gefahren, weil Feldwege ganz ohne Beleuchtung haarig sein können, und den Rest dann auf dem Radweg an der Nidda (kleines Flüßchen hier bei uns). Total finster war's, habe stellenweise kaum gesehen, wo ich hinfahre. 

Naja, bin heil wieder angekommen und habe immerhin 2:18 Std. geschrubbt. Habe mir also mein Abendessen (gibt Pellkartoffeln und Frankfurter Grüne Soße ) redlich - oder "radlich"   - verdient.

Morgen geht's dann weiter - hoffe, daß sich bis dahin der Wind etwas gelegt hat.

Ich wünsche euch einen schönen entspannten Abend!

LG, MissQuax


Edit: *@ Marcie11*: Nach Ergometerfahren hast du dir das auch verdient - ich finde, da gehört noch viel mehr Überwindung dazu.  Wenn ich mit dem Bike unterwegs bin und habe die Nase voll, muß ich gezwungenermaßen noch weiterfahren bis nach Hause. Auf dem Ergometer kann man aber jederzeit absteigen - da gehört echt was dazu, dann noch weiterzumachen! Hut ab! Und verdientes Sofa-Kuscheln - mache ich nach dem Essen auch.


----------



## Marcie11 (14. November 2010)

Ja, zum Ergometer-Fahren muß ich mich immer ganz schön zwingen, aber wenn ich erstmal ´ne Stunde draufgesessen hab, geht die weitere Zeit immer schneller rum, dann denk ich immer, na noch ´ne Viertelstunde und noch ´ne Viertelstunde... ich teil mir eh die ganze Zeit immer in Häppchen auf, wechsel immer wieder die Belastung, dann geht´s eigentlich. Man muß sich irgendwie Abwechslung schaffen. 
Aber viiiel schöner ist natürlich draußen fahren, heute hab ich das milde und vor allem TROCKENE Wetter genutzt und bin statt Laufen dann doch Rad gefahren! Herrlich war´s, zwar noch sehr windig und von unten wegen vielen Überschwemmungen sehr naß, aber verdammt mild und echt mal wieder schööööön!


----------



## MissQuax (14. November 2010)

Habe auch eine schöne Runde mit einer Freundin und ihrem Mann gedreht. War sehr relaxed!  Mal von dem starken Wind abgesehen, war das Wetter einfach traumhaft und es hat voll Spaß gemacht in nicht allzu schnellem Tempo (die Frauen mußten auf den nicht ganz so gut trainierten Mann Rücksicht nehmen ) durch die Wetterau zu cruisen.

Zum Abschluß gab's dann noch Cappuccino + Kuchen (die ganze Strampelei war kalorienbilanztechnisch also wieder mal für die Katz' ).

Immerhin sind knapp über 2,5 Std. zusammen gekommen! 

Eigentlich wäre noch Zeit gewesen (wir waren ca. 14.20 Uhr wieder zurück) für Bike(s) zu putzen, da es ab heute abend schon wieder Regen gibt, macht das wenig Sinn - also hab ich mir das geschenkt. Hab dafür mal in der Garage Ordnung gemacht und gefegt (gibt's dafür auch WP-Punkte?  ) Jetzt geht's mit ner Tasse Tee ab aufs Sofa einen Film (DVD) schauen.

So liebe ich Sonntage! 

Morgen ist wieder Pause und am DI + MI geht's wieder mit dem Bike auf die Arbeit. Freue mich schon aufs Fahren mit Lämpchen und hoffentlich "tierische" Begegnungen.

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Start in die Woche!


----------



## Marcie11 (14. November 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> ... Jetzt geht's mit ner Tasse Tee ab aufs Sofa einen Film (DVD) schauen.
> So liebe ich Sonntage!



Hihi, bei mir war´s ähnlich heute, aber ich hab noch brav vorher das Bike geputzt....
Und statt Film gab´s Formel I, LG hat drauf bestanden und sogar ich hab am Ende mitgefiebert....

Mach morgen auch Pause, irgendwie muß ich mich mal zum Regenieren zwingen, der Winterpokal treibt mich ziemlich an....


----------



## karmakiller (16. November 2010)

Ist das Wetter bei euch auch so merkwürdig ? 
Am Sonntag bin ich noch in kurzer Hose gefahren und heute waren es dann aber wieder November-typische 6° ...
Aber immerhin ist kein Regen gemeldet, das ist das wichtigste 

Wie macht ihr euch eigentlich in der Dunkelheit sichtbar (zusätzlich zu Lampe und Rücklicht) ?


----------



## MissQuax (16. November 2010)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Ist das Wetter bei euch auch so merkwürdig ?
> Am Sonntag bin ich noch in kurzer Hose gefahren und heute waren es dann aber wieder November-typische 6° ...
> Aber immerhin ist kein Regen gemeldet, das ist das wichtigste
> 
> Wie macht ihr euch eigentlich in der Dunkelheit sichtbar (zusätzlich zu Lampe und Rücklicht) ?



Ja, auch wo ich wohne ein Temperatursturz von mehr als 10°C, und gestern Regen. Heute war's trocken, am Vormittag etwas Sonne, nachmittags wieder alles grau und grau. Und um 17.30 Uhr war's dunkel. 

Ich fahre wie ein "Tannenbaum" durch die Gegend: Helmlämpchen (Fenix), Lenkerlampe (Hongkong-Tesla), 3-fach-Diodenblinkies (Knog Gekko) an Lenker und Sattelstütze, Blinkie am Helm, Reflexband mit Blinkie am Rucksack, Reflexbänder am Gabelschaft (unter Vorbau), am Sattelrohr (unter der Klemme) und an den Beinen (über Knöchel), Reflexaufkleber am Steuerrohr, Speichensticks (3M Scotchlite) und außerdem was an der Satteltasche und an der Bekleidung noch so an Reflex-Aufdrucken ist.

Ich geb's zu, ich bin da ein "Freak"!   Aber dafür kann man mich gar nicht übersehen.  

















LG, MissQuax

Edit: Die Fotos sind 1,5 Jahre alt, ein bißchen was hat sich geändert - aber weniger (Leucht-, Blink-, Reflexkram) ist's nicht geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (17. November 2010)

Sieht klasse aus! 
Die Speichenreflektoren hab ich auch, aber ich meine, es MUSS an JEDE Speiche eins!
Ich hab vorne am Lenker die IXON IQ, hinten ´ne einfache rote Lampe, außerdem Blinklicht am Helm hinten, ´ne reflektierende Laufweste und reflektierende Ringe an den Beinen.
An den Jacken und am Rucksack sind auch reflektierende Teile.
Sehe also ähnlich aus....


----------



## MissQuax (17. November 2010)

Marcie11 schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus!
> Die Speichenreflektoren hab ich auch, aber ich meine, es MUSS an JEDE Speiche eins!



Ja, du hast natürlich Recht, die Sticks sind als Ersatz für die gelben Seitenreflektoren an den Laufrädern nur gesetzlich zulässig, wenn an jeder Speiche ein Stick ist.

Aber darauf kommt's bei mir wirklich nicht an: weder meine Front-Lämpchen (Fenix, Hongkong-Tesla) noch die Blinkies sind nach der STVZO erlaubt. Ist mir auch total wurscht, ich riskiere eher ein Knöllchen als übersehen zu werden. Mit dem STVZO-zugelassenen Beleuchtungskram erwirbt man meiner Meinung nach gleichzeitig die "Lizenz zum Über-den-Haufen-gefahren-werden". 

Dann lieber auffällig illegal!


----------



## Marcie11 (17. November 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> ... Ist mir auch total wurscht, ich riskiere eher ein Knöllchen als übersehen zu werden. Mit dem STVZO-zugelassenen Beleuchtungskram erwirbt man meiner Meinung nach gleichzeitig die "Lizenz zum Über-den-Haufen-gefahren-werden".
> 
> Dann lieber auffällig illegal!


 
DA haste auch wieder Recht!


----------



## MissQuax (18. November 2010)

Heute nur eine kleine Walking-Runde und morgen max. das Gleiche, muß mich etwas schonen, da ich am WE Besuch eines befreundeten MTB-Paares bekomme und wir "Feldkönig"  fahren wollen. Der Bus, mit dem man normalerweise 2/3 des Aufstieges bequem shutteln kann, fährt leider nur bis 31.10., also ist Strampeln angesagt.

Hoffe, das Wetter wird wie vorhergesagt und es bleibt trocken.

Liebe Grüße an alle fleißigen Color-Radl-Team-Mitglieder (wir sind immerhin auf der 2. Seite im Mittelfeld! ),

MissQuax (die am WE ihren "Laubfrosch ausreitet"  )


----------



## HiFi XS (19. November 2010)

Halli hallo Ladies. Diese Woche ist für mich nicht viel drin --- LEIDER! Ich mach immer wieder aber kleine sachen. Nächste Woche sieht besser aus.
Es war geplant letztes Wochenende mehrere Tourtagen in einer besonders schönen Gebiet südlich von heir mit Freunden mit zu machen. Der Fahrer von Berlin nach Heidelberg ist aber leider abgesprungen und so war für mich das aus...  

Aber- ich schaue nach vorne - und hab nächste woche wieder mehr Zeit - hoffe ich


----------



## Marcie11 (20. November 2010)

Huhu Mädels!
Was für ein toller Tag heute, traumhaftes Herbstwetter, zwar kalt, aber schön sonnig! Hab den Tag für eine ausgiebige Radtour genutzt, mit dicken Socken und Thermo-Einlegesohlen zwar, aber ich hatte trotzdem noch eiskalte Zehen.....
Ich denke, ich werde mir beheizbare Sohlen zulegen müssen, hab ich letzten Winter schon drüber nachgedacht, aber da hatte ich noch meine Überschuhe, die ich nicht mehr wiederfinde.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (20. November 2010)

Bei einer 3-stündigen Tour lohnt es sich auch die anzuziehen, für eine kurze Runde (1 - 2 Stunden) ist mir das mit meinen Tchibo-Sohlen immer zu viel Aufwand - 
Wenn es noch etwas kälter (nächste Woche  ) wird, werde ich mir wieder diese Aktivkohle-Heizpads unter die Socken kleben, damit bin ich letztes Jahr ganz gut klar gekommen 
Inzwischen schiebe/gehe ich ansonsten während der Tour einfach mal für 2 Minuten wenn ich zu kalte Zehen bekomme , das hilft am besten


----------



## MissQuax (21. November 2010)

Super Wochenende: lieben Besuch gehabt und zusammen eine schöne Feldi-Freeride-Tour gemacht! Von oben war's trocken, von unten haben wir aber ordentlich was abgekriegt.  

Mein Frosch war für die Bodenverhältnisse bestens bereift (Muddy Mary), so ließ es sich trotz nasser Wurzeln und Steine und Schlamm gut fahren. 

Besuch ist heute nach dem späten Frühstück abgereist, habe dann aufgeräumt und mich anschließend noch eine Runde aufs Hardtail geschwungen. 

Morgen ist dann Bike-Pause, gehe wohl nur ne halbe Stunde walken. Dienstag ist wieder Arbeitsweg per Bike angesagt.

Wünsche allen Color Radlerinnen eine schöne Woche.

LG, MissQuax


----------



## Marcie11 (23. November 2010)

Huhu, wie geht´s Euch?

Ich hab grad tapfer ganze 2 Stunden auf dem Ergometer durchgehalten, hatte heute irgendwie so´n Ärger-Streß-Tag, da brauch das manchmal abends, mich auszupowern! 
Die erste Stunde hab ich mir mit Intervallen die Zeit vertrieben, das ging schnell um, die zweite Stunde dann Musik auf den Ohren und á la Spinning gestrampelt. Der Schweiß floß in Strömen und jetzt fühl ich mich so richtig gut!


----------



## MissQuax (23. November 2010)

Hi Marcie, hi Mädels,

2 Stunden Ergometer - top! Was für ein Durchhaltevermögen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - ich hätte nach 30 Minuten die Schnauze voll.

mir geht's leider seit dem Sonntag abend nicht gut, habe mir blöderweise einen Atemwegsinfekt eingefangen. War heute beim Arzt, bin die ganze Woche krank geschrieben.   Biken ist die nächsten Tage wohl oder übel gestrichen  , sobald ich ein bißchen besser Luft bekomme, darf ich ein bißchen walken gehen (soll mich aber nicht so sehr anstrengen, nur locker laufen).

Jetzt kann mal eine von Euch die Pole Position übernehmen. Sobald ich wieder fit bin, rolle ich dann das Feld wieder von hinten auf. 

Werde auch wenig online sein, denn mein Internetzugang über Surfstick ist derzeit ätzend langsam, das macht absolut keinen Spaß, ich warte teilweise minuten lang auf eine Seite .

Ich wünsche allen frohes Biken /Sporteln und vor allem Gesundheit!

LG, MissQuax


----------



## HiFi XS (23. November 2010)

Dir erstmal eine gute Besserung Quax! Blöd wenn es einen erwischt. Gut ausruhen! Von was ich hier in ladies only gelesen habe, quälen sich einige mit Atemwegsinfektionen rum.
Heute war der Wind so heftig, dass ich im Wiegetritt gefahren bin, um tempo halbwegs zu halten.


----------



## Marcie11 (24. November 2010)

@MissQuax: Gute Besserung, Du Arme!!


----------



## karmakiller (24. November 2010)

@MissQuax:
Hallo "Käpt'n"   Gute Besserung natürlich auch von mir, schön auskurieren und nicht zu früh wieder anfangen! Und tröste dich: das Wetter soll sowieso schlecht werden bzw bleiben in den nächsten Tagen...

Ich fahre zur Zeit nur mit HAD-Tuch vor Mund und teilweise auch Nase herum um meine Atemwege vor dem kalten Wind zu schützen, auch wenn es von der Außentemperatur noch gar nicht soo kalt ist - hab mir ein neues Lady-Tuch gekauft, das etwas enger und länger geschnitten ist - passt


----------



## HiFi XS (25. November 2010)

Der Winter ist jetzt auch (wieder) in Berlin angekommen...vor allem kalte Hände machen mir zu schaffen...  aber wir hatten heute ausnahmsweise die Sonne!


----------



## Marcie11 (26. November 2010)

Endlich Wochenende!  Ich hatte diese Woche viel Streß im Büro, war abends zu platt für Sport, zumindest gestern und vorgestern. Heute ging´s wieder, war eben laufen, hat gut getan. Morgen will ich raus auf´s Rad, hoffentlich kommen meine bestellten Heizsohlen vorher noch....


----------



## MissQuax (27. November 2010)

Hi Mädels,

danke für eure lieben Genesungswünsche, hat geholfen: melde mich "gebessert" zurück!  

Habe mich heute morgen so gut gefühlt, daß ich dann am frühen Nachmittag los bin: immerhin kamen über 2 Std. reine Fahrzeit zusammen.

Interessanterweise "belästigt" mich meine (Rest-)Husten drinnen (in den geheizten Räumen) mehr als draußen an der frischen Luft und beim Radeln. Finde ich natürlich gut - also raus aufs Bike. Morgen gleich wieder.  

@ Marcie: Sind deine Heizsohlen noch eingetroffen und hast du sie gleich ausprobiert? Ich werde morgen auch die Tchibo-Teile einlegen, heute nur mit den (neuen) Sealskinz (die Thermoversion) waren die Füße am Ende der Tour nur noch Eisklumpen, morgen wird's dann bestimmt angenehmer. Berichte doch mal über deine Erfahrungen mit den Dingern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (27. November 2010)

Schön, daß es Dir wieder besser geht!! 

Meine Heizsohlen sind leider noch nicht angekommen , daher hatte ich heute nach dem Radfahren auch wieder Eisklumpen an den Beinen , hab mich gar nicht getraut, anschließend direkt duschen zu gehen, weil das immer sooo weh tut dann, wenn das warme Wasser an die Füße kommt...
Das Wetter war ja sooo toll, die eiskalte klare frische Luft, am ganzen Körper eigentlich sehr angenehm, wenn man nicht grade eine lange Abfahrt hatte...., aber die Füße.... ich bin zwischendurch auch einige Minuten mal zu Fuß gegangen.


----------



## MissQuax (27. November 2010)

Marcie11 schrieb:


> hab mich gar nicht getraut, anschließend direkt duschen zu gehen, weil das immer sooo weh tut dann, wenn das warme Wasser an die Füße kommt...



Hihi, deshalb habe ich mich auch ungeduscht (nur mit trockenen, warmen Sachen) an den PC gesetzt! 

Bin jetzt aber wieder komplett aufgetaut und freue mich nun auf eine lange, heiße Dusche.


----------



## Marcie11 (27. November 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> ...Bin jetzt aber wieder komplett aufgetaut und freue mich nun auf eine lange, heiße Dusche.



Meine Dusche hat auch seeeehr lange gedauert, konnte gar nicht ablassen, das heiße Wasser über mich drüber laufen zu lassen....
Danach hab ich mir noch ´ne Wärmflasche auf die Füße gelegt. 

Hab vor, morgen früh laufen zu gehen, hab nämlich sonst morgen gar keine Zeit für Sport. Hoffentlich kann ich mich aufraffen bei der Kälte, natürlich VOR dem Frühstück.....


----------



## HiFi XS (27. November 2010)

Heute habe ich nix gemacht - wollte ein bisschen ausruhen. Morgen darf ich mich der Kälte aussetzten.  

 Miss Quax!  Das hat ja nicht lange gedauert! Das Punktekonto freut sich!


----------



## MissQuax (28. November 2010)

Weil's gestern bis auf die eingefrorenen Zehen so schön war, heute gleich nochmal 2 Stunden unterwegs gewesen. Mit Sohlenheizung - da gings mir und meinen Füßen doch gleich viel besser.

Aber: Winterschuhe, Sealskinz, Sohlenheizung und Neopren-Überschuhe bei 0° C - was mache ich nur wenn es *RICHTIG* kalt wird?   Bin eben das totale Fröstel-Weichei. 

Morgen ist eine Runde Walking am Abend angesagt, am Dienstag geht's wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit.


----------



## HiFi XS (28. November 2010)

Heute war es unter null hier und in Wassernähe sehr windig. Ich bin noch abgehärtet vom letzten Winter aber meine Zehen haben sehr gekribbelt beim auftauen!  Ich habe ein paar fotos hier reingestellt. ...die Sonne war zu sehen!

Die Sohlenheizung hätte ich auch gern. Habt ihr ein Link? Lohnt es sich?


----------



## Marcie11 (29. November 2010)

Sobald ich die beheizbaren Sohlen hab, werden die getestet, soll ja diese Woche kalt genug werden.....
Ich werde dann berichten!

Ich konnte mich gestern morgen aber doch nicht zum Laufen aufraffen , wird heute abend dann nachgeholt.


----------



## Marcie11 (29. November 2010)

Aus dem Laufen wurde dann doch wieder nix, hier hat´s heute auch mal geschneit und da ich abends nur noch auf den Straßen und Bürgersteigen laufen kann, weil ich mich im Dunkeln nicht in den Wald trau, war mir das zu glatt. Schade, ich wäre zu gerne im Schnee im Wald gelaufen....
Also mußte der Ergometer wieder herhalten....
Hoffentlich schneit´s noch mehr und der bleibt bis zum Wochenende liegen, dann geht´s wieder mit dem Mountainbike in den Schnee, das macht total Spaß!


----------



## MissQuax (29. November 2010)

Habe vorhin die Spike-Reifen montiert, die Akkus von Sohlenheizung und den Lämpchen sind geladen - morgen früh geht's mit Licht durch Schnee und Eis zur Arbeit - freue mich schon!   

Hatte aber wegen Physiotherapieterminen (MO abends immer Doppeltermin), Einkaufen, Reifenmontieren, Verpflegung für morgen richten, Rucksack packen, Klamotten bereit legen usw. (oh je, warum hat so ein Tag nicht mehr als 24 Stunden ) heute keine Zeit mehr gehabt um Walken zu gehen. Werde morgen auf dem Heimweg eine kleine Extra-Runde drehen bzw. einen Umweg fahren, dann hab ich das wieder ausgeglichen! 

Wünsche allen Snow-Riderinnen viel Spaß!

Und jetzt ab ins Bett, sonst komme ich morgen früh (05.30 Uhr) nicht aus den Federn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (30. November 2010)

Puh, ich fühl mich zur Zeit noch fauler, wenn ich mir meine fleißigen Team-Kolleginnen ansehe 
Mir ist es momentan einfach zu bäääh draußen 
umso mehr ziehe ich vor euch den Hut, ich glaub ich bin nicht hart genug...
Ich mach mal Pause und hoffe einfach, dass es bald wieder etwas wärmer wird


----------



## Marcie11 (30. November 2010)

Hey, Karmakiller, raff Dich einfach auf, Du wirst sehen, wenn Du erstmal draußen warst, dann war es dann doch schön und Du fühlst Dich klasse!

Ich war eben laufen, sogar noch anfangs im Wald, mit Schnee ist es auch gar nicht so dunkel und man kann da besser laufen als auf den halbherzig geräumten und teilweise sehr glatten Bürgersteigen, da muß man ganz schön aufpassen, ging aber.
Sobald meine beheizbaren Sohlen da sind, muß das Mountainbike in den Schnee!


----------



## MissQuax (30. November 2010)

Marcie11 schrieb:


> Hey, Karmakiller, raff Dich einfach auf, Du wirst sehen, wenn Du erstmal draußen warst, dann war es dann doch schön und Du fühlst Dich klasse!



Recht hat sie!!! Anschließend fühlt man sich großartig, nicht nur körperlich, weil man etwas getan hat (muß ja auch nicht stundenlang sein - z. B. eine halbe Stunde flott marschieren/walken ist doch schon was - und gibt immerhin 2 Pünktchen! ), sondern auch weil man sich aufgerafft hat und weiß, daß der innere Schweinehund nicht der Herr im Haus ist! 

Bin heute um 6.30 Uhr gestartet Richtung Firma: es war relativ gut zu fahren im frischen Schnee (und es war weiter am Schneien), manche Wege waren sogar noch "jungfräulich", zumindest von Menschen unberührt, nur Tierspuren waren zu sehen. *Es war herrlich: eine im Lampenlicht glitzernde Winter-Wunder-Welt!* Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn es sehr anstrengend war. 

Der Rückweg war dafür dann ätzend: mittlerweile blankes Eis auf vielen Wegen/Straßen, oder Schneematsch, oder eine zertretene, zerfahrene und dann gefrorene Schneedecke. Am besten ging es da, wo der Schnee nur festgefahren, aber nicht verharscht war, ansonsten wollte das Bike gar nicht geradeauslaufen, ist Eisrillen gefolgt, auch einige Male vorne oder hinten ein ordentliches Stück gerutscht. Es hat auch viel Kraft gekostet, sich durch und über die ganzen harten Unebenenheiten zu strampeln. Dazu das mulmige Gefühl, ein Rutscher könnte doch mal zum Sturz führen. Aber es ist alles gutgegangen.

Vergnügen war das allerdings keines mehr!  Und ohne die Spikes wären viele Abschnitte meines Arbeitsweges gar nicht mehr fahrbar gewesen! 

Dafür bekommt das WP-Konto einen Schub: habe - mit kleiner Schleife auf dem Heimweg - heute sage und schreibe 2:30 Stunden (statt sonst ca. 1:35) für die Fahrt zur Arbeit und zurück gebraucht! 

Bin am Überlegen, ob ich morgen früh wirklich wieder das Bike nehme (besser werden die Wegeverhältnisse ja nicht) oder eine Stunde länger schlafe und mich dann ins standgeheizte Auto setze - diesen Vorschlag hat mir der miese Köter gerade ins Ohr geflüstert! 

Werde dann morgen Abend Bericht erstatten.


----------



## MissQuax (30. November 2010)

Weiß jemand was mit TiniTurbine los ist - schon lange nichts mehr von ihr gehört (bzw. gelesen)  ... Hoffentlich alles okay (und wenn krank, wenigstens nur eine harmlose Erkältung oder so) bei ihr (oder viellecht in Urlaub).

*Hey Tini, meld' dich doch mal, damit wir wissen, daß es dir gut geht!
*
LG, MissQuax


----------



## Marcie11 (30. November 2010)

Na, dann bin ich gespannt, ob der miese Köter gewinnt...

Deine morgendliche Fahrt hört sich richtig schön an!!! Im frischen Schnee kann man einfach alles super machen, radeln und laufen! Aber wehe, er wird weggeräumt , plattgefahren oder plattgegangen, dann wird´s immer glatt und unangenehm....
Bei uns gibt´s eine Straße, die ist nicht geräumt worden, nur plattgefahren, da ist es spiegelglatt auf dem weißen Schnee, sieht total schön aus, ich hab schon überlegt, da morgen Schlittschuhfahren zu gehen, hihi!


----------



## HiFi XS (30. November 2010)

_
"Dafür bekommt das WP-Konto einen Schub: habe - mit kleiner Schleife auf dem Heimweg - heute sage und schreibe 2:30 Stunden (statt sonst ca. 1:35) für die Fahrt zur Arbeit und zurück gebraucht! "  
_
Exzellent!  Hört sich sehr abenteuerlich an!  Fotos wären nett!


Bei Glatte fahre ich geradeaus, bremse nicht. Lenker so wenig wie möglich bewegen, so ruhig wie möglich durchrollen. Wir haben auch viel Eis aller Art auch jetzt schon. Das schlimmste daran ist, daß Platten einfacher einzufahren sind. Eis und Glas auf der Strasse sehen sehr ähnlich aus. Wollte mich heute auf meinen Stadthengst steigen   Platten! Hab mein Mtb. geholt... ich fahr auch sehr oft  Strecken, die  zu kurz sind für das Pokal... es kommt immer was zusammen aber die einfache Strecken sind unter 15 min! 


Ich mag die Kälte. Mir schmeckt's, die arktische Luft riecht so gut und sauber. Berlin hat heute -5. Morgen soll es richtig kalt werden (-12).  Was habt ihr für temps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gomes123 (1. Dezember 2010)

Na welcher Sport treiben sie gern, nicht nur Bike?


----------



## MissQuax (1. Dezember 2010)

Ende im Gelände! Bin soeben wieder daheim - habe den Versuch, heute um 6.10 Uhr mit dem Bike auf die Arbeit zu fahren, nach etwas mehr als 1 km abgebrochen.

Nachdem ich beim Aufsteigen schon fast gestürzt bin - es ist so glatt (blankes Eis) auf der Straße, daß einem sofort die Füße wegrutschen - bin ich Richtung Feldwirtschafts-/Radweg geeiert, schön vorsichtig, aber dank Spikes machbar.

Auf dem Feldweg wurde es dann richtig übel: der zertretene und zerfahrene Schnee von gestern ist zu einer Eis-Rüttelpiste gefroren, überzogen mit frischem bzw. angewehtem Schnee. Aber das war eigentlich "nur" unangenehm und anstrengend , aber als ich dann mehrmals fast den Abflug gemacht habe, weil ich in über knöcheltiefen Schneeverwehungen steckengeblieben bin , hab' ich aufgegeben und umgedreht.

Die Wege sind *so* definitiv micht mehr fahrbar, und Straße kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da sind zuviele Gestörte, Möchtegern-Walter-Röhrls und Rücksichtslose unterwegs. Außerdem sind die Straßenränder (wo man ja als Radfahrer normalerweise "hingehört", momentan Schnee-/Eiswälle, da dürfte also auch kaum besser zu fahren sein.

Naja, ich hab's wenigstens hab' ich's probiert ...


----------



## Marcie11 (1. Dezember 2010)

Ja, das ist der Mist, wenn der Schnee tagsüber antaut und nachts dann so hart friert und bucklig wird!
Am besten ist genug Pulverschnee....


----------



## MissQuax (3. Dezember 2010)

Hihi, mein Schweinehund ist zur Zeit ne arme Sau: mußte mit mir heute morgen 06.00 Uhr bei knapp -7° C zur Arbeit radeln und zurück. Dabei hat er sich nach dem Weckerklingeln noch solche Mühe gegeben und mir ins Ohr geflüstert, daß wir (er und ich) ja noch 1,5 Stunden im warmen Bett bleiben könnten, wenn ich dann das Auto nehme würde ... Ich hab' mich einfach taub gestellt! 

Bin heute zur Arbeit auf der Straße gefahren, da ich gestern einen Satz Schwalbe Ice Spiker Pro erstanden und gleich noch montiert habe, die will ich jetzt einfahren. Ich war überrascht, wie gut die (für Spikereifen) rollen!  

Der Rückweg war heftig: wir hatten hier so dicken Nebel, man hat keine 20 Meter weit gesehen (auf der Landstraße war vom jeweils nächsten Leitpfosten nur der Reflektor im Lampenlicht zu sehen). Hatte ja schon mächtig Schiß, daß mich bei den miserablen Sichtverhältnissen ein Autofahrer übersieht und über den Haufen fährt. Ist aber - wie ihr seht - gut gegangen. War auch gottseidank nicht allzu viel los auf den Nebenstrecken.

Mal sehen wie morgen das Wetter ist, ich werde auf alle Fälle gleich noch die Heizsohlen-Akkus frisch laden.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende!

PS: Habe gesehen, daß Tini wieder mitmischt, also ist bei ihr alles ok!


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Dezember 2010)

karmakiller schrieb:


> ...
> Ich mach mal Pause und hoffe einfach, dass es bald wieder etwas wärmer wird



Die Frau ist vernunftig   Melde dich aber bald wieder ... ich hoffe du verschwindest nicht von der Bildfläche 

Also, ich wollte fragen... gibt es für Rodeln punkte?


----------



## MissQuax (5. Dezember 2010)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Also, ich wollte fragen... gibt es für Rodeln punkte?



Klar, wenn du schön fleißig den Schlitten immer wieder berghoch gezogen hast!  Ist dann "Downhill auf Kufen" . Kannst du getrost als alternative Sportart eintragen, gibt max. 2 Pkt. (für mind. eine halbe Stunde oder mehr). Ich habe übrigens schon gesehen, daß WP-Teilnehmer Schneeschippen (als alternative Sportart) eintragen. Finde ich auch nicht verkehrt - das ist wirklich sehr anstrengend!


Morgen ist Pause angesagt, Dienstag die letzte Asphalt-Fahrt zur Arbeit zum Spikes einfahren.


----------



## Marcie11 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte am Wochenende überhaupt keine Zeit für Sport, wir ziehen nächste Woche um und sind mitten in den Vorbereitungen. Wollte eigentlich im Schnee radeln....
Heute ist aber ´ne Stunde Ergometer angesagt!


----------



## MissQuax (8. Dezember 2010)

Heute der absolute Hardcore-Ritt auf die Arbeit: Hinweg schon schwierig wegen teilweise sehr tiefem Schnee, Rückweg dann noch doller: einmal gestürzt, etliche Schiebepassagen - aber ich hab' mich durchgekämpft!

War echt abenteuerlich, hat irgendwie richtig Laune gemacht  und ordentlich Punkte für den WP gebracht.


----------



## Marcie11 (10. Dezember 2010)

So´n Mist, hab mir ´ne Erkältung eingefangen, ich hatte ewig nix mehr und nun hat´s mich doch mal erwischt. 
Zwar nicht schlimm, ich verzichte aber lieber am Wochenende mal auf Sport, dann ist´s auch schneller wieder weg. 
Wir sind eh mit Packen beschäftigt, ziehen nächste Woche um.


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Dezember 2010)

Gute Besserung! Erkältet und noch dazu nächste Woche umziehen! 

Wir haben auch absolut mist Wetter hier. Durch die braunen Suppe möchte ich nicht waten - möchte mein Rad auch sowas sparen und sowieso hab wenig Zeit... ich warte auf besseres Wetter. Ich brauch auch eine Pause zwischen durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (11. Dezember 2010)

hallo Team 
ich lebe noch und warte immer noch auf etwas besseres Wetter , sieht aber schlecht aus  
Den WP habe ich nicht vergessen .... allerdings bin ich im Einzelhandel tätig und habe generell im Dezember nicht so die Radfahrmotivation 
der WP ist ja noch lang ...
liebe Grüße

@Marcie11 : gute Besserung !


----------



## Marcie11 (11. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche, ist halb so schlimm, Nase halt zu und leichter Husten, aber ich fühl mich nicht krank dabei. Vielleicht trau ich mich morgen doch für ein halbes Stündchen auf den Ergometer, ein bißl Bewegung bringt nämlich die Nase besser zum Laufen.
Ansonsten haben wir halt mal alle ´ne Pause, macht ja nix, braucht man auch mal zwischendurch, danach ist dann die Motivation wieder um so größer. Bald ist auch der kürzeste Tag schon erreicht, dann wird es wenigstens langsam wieder heller, ich würde liebend gerne mehr laufen gehen, aber ich mag es überhaupt nicht, abends im Dunkeln durch die Stadt laufen zu müssen, gehe viel lieber in den Wald dafür.
Ab Mittwoch sind wir am Renovieren, Samstag dann umziehen, freu mich schon total!!


----------



## MissQuax (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi @ Team,

muß mich auch mal wieder melden. Hatte die vergangene Woche Besuch (MI, DO) und Firmen-Weihnachtsfeier am Freitag. Bin erst morgens um 4 Uhr ins Bett und habe dann den Samstag total "vergammelt", konnte mich abends dann wenigstens zu einer Walking-Runde aufraffen.

Heute hatte ich daher ganz viel häusliche Arbeit zu erledigen , außerdem habe ich auf meinem Arbeitswegrad den neuen Satz Ice Spiker Pro montiert (zum Einfahren), der Satz, der drauf war und bereits eingefahren ist, kommt auf mein Poison HT. Dazu noch Pedale gewechselt (Klickies gegen Flats - falls wieder Schnee kommt. Sattelstütze gereinigt, mit Montagepaste beschmiert (und neu justiert, war einen Tick zu niedrig), weil die furchtbar geknarzt hat. Dann noch Kette geölt. Also eine kleine Schraub- und Pflegeeinheit. Das macht auf alle Fälle mehr Spaß als Hausarbeit! 

Zum Abschluß noch einmal Walken durchs Dorf, und jetzt gibt's Abendbrot.

Morgen auch nur wieder Walken (nach der Physiotherapie) und am DI starte ich wieder durch mit Biken zur Arbeit. 

@ Marcie:  Auch von mir noch nachträglich gute Besserung, schön zu lesen, daß es nicht ganz so heftig ist mit deiner Erkältung.


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Mädels. Hab meine Pause beendet und könnte einige Punkte einfahren. Bin heute endlich eine längere weisser-Pracht, Tiefschnee-Ausdauertour gefahren. War einfach toll!


----------



## Marcie11 (16. Dezember 2010)

Huhu, melde mich auch mal kurz zwischen Renovieren, Packen, Kisten schleppen, Kisten auspacken, einräumen, etc..... 
Eigentlich müßte es für Umziehen und Renovieren auch Punkte geben...

Wir versinken außerdem im Schnee, gibt Schneeschippen auch Punkte, hihi?

Naja, ich denke, nächste Woche werde ich auch mal wieder Sport machen, momentan fehlt mir jegliche Zeit dafür, immerhin war ich gestern ´ne halbe Stunde mit Pferd walken.

So, viel Spaß im Schnee, ich liiiiebe dieses Wetter!!! Es sieht einfach sooooo schöööön aus!!


----------



## HiFi XS (17. Dezember 2010)

Schneeschippen soll durchaus gelten! Frag mal nach.

Das Wetter finde ich auch toll. Ich wollte Euch meinen neuen Geheimtipp mitteilen. Auch wenn es absurd aussieht - es hat geholfen.







Ich verzichte ganz ungern auf meine Klicks. Gerade bei Schnee geht es mit den besser - es ist wie im Sand oder Schlamm- und die Time Atac Pedale eignen sich da gut, weil sie mit einer großen Plattform ausgestattet sind.  Aber die Schuhplatte als Kältebrücke spricht gegen Klickies. 

Auf die schnelle habe ich eine warmhaltende, anti-Kältebrücke Schuheinlage zusammengebastelt. Aus Alufolie und eine Klarsichthülle...
Ich war lange unterwegs gestern in knöchelhohem Schnee und trug eine dünne Bambussocke unter einer dicken Wollsocke.  Es ging gut.


----------



## MissQuax (17. Dezember 2010)

Komme gerade von einer Schnee-Walking-Runde zurück - sehr anstrengend: entweder Tiefschnee oder so zerfurcht, daß man kaum laufen kann. Aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, durch die weiße Pracht zu ackern! 

Mit den Klickies (fahre Shimanos) habe ich bei Schnee keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich bin letzte Woche von der Arbeit nach Hause gefahren, im tiefen, pappigen Schnee mit Verwehungen. Da ging stellenweise nur noch schieben. Das war schon mal nicht so toll, weil der Schnee sich unter den Schuhen an den Platten festsetzt und dicke Bollen bildet (wie bei Pferden, wenn man im Schnee reitet und in den Hufeisen keine Gummieinlagen - sog. Snow Grip - drin sind). Und dann war, sobald fahren wieder möglich war, kaum noch ein Einklicken möglich.  

Habe mir nach der Aktion gleich ein paar günstige Flats fürs Arbeitswegrad und Winterstiefel (mit Membran, für nur 39 EUR ergattert) zugelegt.

Ich bin ein absulutes Fußkälte-Weichei: habe in den Winterstiefeln bei den aktuellen Temperaturen die warmen Sealskinz an - zusätzlich zur Sohlenheizung!  Sonst fallen mir nach spätestens einer halben Stunde die Zehen ab (zumindest fühlt es sich so an).

Der Tipp mit der Alufolie ist übrigens gut  - ich habe so auch die Wirkung der Heizsohlen optimiert, indem ich die Folie auf der Unterseite befestigt habe. So strahlt die elektrisch erzeugte Wärme auch wirklich nur nach oben ab und es ist - wie HiFi XS geschrieben hat - gut die Cleat-Kältebrücke (bei schneelosen Verhältnissen trage ich Klick-Winterschuhe).

Morgen will ich mal meinen "Frosch" (das grüne Cube) satteln und einen Versuch mit den Muddy Mary im Schnee machen. Bei der aktuellen Schneehöhe bringen die Spikereifen nämlich gar nix, da dürfte das grobe, sehr offene Profil der MMs wohl besser sein.

Aber jetzt gibt's erstmal lecker Abendessen und dann wird gemütlich ein Film (DVD) - auf dem Sofa liegend (hoffentlich schlafe ich nicht wieder nach 10 Min. ein ) - geschaut!


----------



## HiFi XS (17. Dezember 2010)

Ja die Time Atac sind im Schnee nicht schlecht. Abhängig vom Wetter bilden sich auch Eisklumpen aber meistens kann ich einklicken. Es hilft wenn die Pedale vor dem Fahren eingesprüht werden. Manchmal geht es schon schwer aber gestern ging es ganz gut. Die high-tech Klarsichhülle hat die Kältebrücke effektiv unterbrochen. Ich hab vergessen zu schreiben, daß ich eine Sporteinlage auch drin hatte... ist etwas dicker als die normale.


----------



## MissQuax (18. Dezember 2010)

War eine Stunde mit meinem Frosch auf Rad- und Feldwegen unterwegs. Schnee: von festgefahren/relativ eben, über zerfahren/zerfurcht/klumpig bis "jungfräulich" und tief war alles dabei. Die Muddy Mary machen insgesamt einen recht brauchbaren Eindruck. 

Nachdem ich mich an das Gerutsche und "Geeiere" gewöhnt hatte, immer schön für Zug am Hinterrad gesorgt hatte und den Lenker nicht zu fest (war am Anfang doch etwas verkrampft  ) gehalten habe, ging es wirklich gut und ich mußte nur an wenigen Stellen aus dem Sattel und/oder schieben.

War sehr spaßig - und schult das Gleichgewicht!  

Morgen will ich nochmal los, vielleicht mal Richtung Wald und schauen, ob da was (und wie) geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (18. Dezember 2010)

MissQuax schrieb:


> War eine Stunde ... auf Rad- und Feldwegen unterwegs. Schnee: von festgefahren/relativ eben, über zerfahren/zerfurcht/klumpig bis "jungfräulich" und tief war alles dabei.
> 
> ...War sehr spaßig - und schult das Gleichgewicht!
> 
> Morgen will ich nochmal los, vielleicht mal Richtung Wald und schauen, ob da was (und wie) geht.



 hatte ich selber schreiben können. War hier knackekalt - besonders zum Abend hin (als ich auf'm Rückweg war) sind die Temperaturen auf 'tut weh' gefallen. Aktuell circa -12. Ich hab versucht einen Feld zu überqueren - nu das ging gar nicht... war zu tief, zu weich alles. Eigentlich wunderschön.

Auf der Strasse war es aber richtig ******** - dreckige Schnee angehäuft am Strassenrand. Dunkel, Autofahrer hektisch bis unfreundlich. Nehme lieber umwege als mich das auszusetzen.


----------



## Marcie11 (20. Dezember 2010)

Huhu, endlich geht bei uns das Internet wieder, wir haben den Umzug geschafft, sind noch im Chaos hier und Zeit für Sport ist irgendwie so gar nicht drin, außer Schneeschippen, aber das trag ich nicht ein, ist für mich kein Sport. Umzugskartons schleppen ja auch nicht.....
Ich hoffe, das ich irgendwie in den nächsten Tagen mal wenigstes zum Joggen komme.... der Ergometer steht auch schon im Keller bereit, mal sehen!


----------



## MissQuax (20. Dezember 2010)

Marcie11 schrieb:


> Huhu, endlich geht bei uns das Internet wieder, wir haben den Umzug geschafft, sind noch im Chaos hier und Zeit für Sport ist irgendwie so gar nicht drin, außer Schneeschippen, aber das trag ich nicht ein, ist für mich kein Sport.



*Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute im neuen Heim!* 

Und das Schneeschippen kannst du ruhig eintragen, das machen ganz viele. Und wie ich die letzten 2 Tage feststellen konnte, ist das doch eine Art von Training - ich war nass geschwitzt, außer Puste (habe echt flott geschippt!) und habe jetzt Muskelkater in den Arm-, Schulter- und Rückenmuskeln! Muß ich wohl mal öfter machen.


----------



## Marcie11 (23. Dezember 2010)

Danke, wir fühlen uns schon ganz wohl im neuen Heim, langsam wird´s auch wohnlich....
Ich denke, daß ich ab nächste Woche auch wieder fleißig Punkte beisteuern werde! Sonntag hab ich ganz fest angepeilt für endlich wieder Sport!! Und dann MUSS es wieder in meinen Tagesablauf eingeplant werden! Aber die letzten Tage ging einfach nicht, war zuviel zu tun und zu erledigen...

Mädels, ich wünsche Euch schöne, gemütliche und fröhliche Weihnachten!!!
Feiert schön, eßt lecker und laßt Euch reich beschenken!!


----------



## Marcie11 (26. Dezember 2010)

Huhu, wie geht´s Euch? Jetzt ist Weihnachten schon fast wieder vorbei... ich hoffe, ihr hattet alle schöne Feiertage!!

Ich war eben endlich wieder joggen, durch den verschneiten Wald, herrlich war´s! Und es hat super gut getan, wieder Sport zu machen, ab jetzt werden also von mir auch wieder regelmäßig Punkte für den Winterpokal beigesteuert!


----------



## MissQuax (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe "Color Radlerinnen",

ich hoffe, ihr habt schöne und erholsame Weihnachten gehabt - so wie ich!   Bin heute nachmittag erst wieder nach Hause gekommen, habe bei meiner Familie auswärts gefeiert.

Hier (in der Wetterau) hat es wieder geschneit, auf den teilweise hart gefrorenen/verharschten Altschnee. Aus Zeitgründen war ich dann schnell eine Runde Joggen (das will ich in Zukunft wieder etwas ausbauen) und habe dabei meine Spike-Sohlen ausprobiert, die ich vor einigen Tagen bei einem der Discounter (weiß gar nicht mehr ob Lidl oder Aldi) bei den "Resten" entdeckt hatte. Heute das erste Mal ausprobiert - auf Feld- und Radwegen: funktioniert prima!!! Wie bei den Spikereifen am besten auf festgefahrener/-getretener Schneedecke oder verharschtem/zu Eis verdichtetem Schnee. 

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, aber es war sehr anstrengend auf dem teilweise doch sehr unebenen Untergrund. Bin etliche Male häßlich umgeknickt, aber gottlob ohne Folgen. 

Morgen will ich wieder den Frosch ausfahren und schauen was mit dem Bike auf den Wegen so geht, und weil das Joggen so lustig war, steht auch nochmal eine kleine Runde auf dem Plan.

Ist auch dringend nötig: seit Heiligabend nur fürstlich gespeist, Plätzchen gefuttert und gefaulenzt!  Jetzt ist wieder Schluß mit lustig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hab heute unseren Ergometer im neuen Heim eingeweiht.....

Bei uns im Wald kann man super auf den verschneiten Wegen joggen, die sind gut plattgelaufen und nicht glatt. Aber auf den Straßen und Bürgersteigen, da ist´s schwierig mit laufen...Fahrradfahren hab ich noch nicht versucht draußen, müßte aber im Wald auch gut gehen. Leider taut jetzt alles tagsüber und friert dann nachts wieder fest, das ist blöd!


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Team - ich hoffe, eure Feiertagen waren so gut wie meine! 
Marcie - alles gute im neuem Heim!!!  

Ich hab ein bisschen Husten und will nichts riskieren - habe wenig gemacht über Weihnachten. Aber heute musste ich raus - es gibt wahnsinnig viel Schnee in der Stadt. Im Park könnte man meinen, wir sind hier in Kanada   Super schön!


----------



## MissQuax (29. Dezember 2010)

War heute nachmittag mit meinem Frosch unterwegs und habe gedacht, statt Nidda-Radweg könnte ich mal die Hügel hoch und schauen was im Wald geht.

Die Wege bis dorthin (Feldwege, ein Stück Straße) waren relativ gut befahrbar, im Wald angekommen war es dann aber katastrophal: der Schnee lag dort kniehoch, nicht festgefahren/-getreten, nur vereinzelte Trittspuren von Zwei- oder Vierbeinern. Neben etlichen Schiebepassagen mußte ich das Bike sogar auf kleinen Abschnitten tragen, weil der Schnee so hoch war, daß selbst Schieben nicht mehr möglich war. 

Wieder draußen in den Feldern war ein "Weg" nur deshalb zu finden, weil ein Traktor da vor einigen Tagen gefahren war. In dessen Spuren, die aber teilweise wieder mit Neuschnee bedeckt oder zugeweht waren, ließ es sich mehr schlecht als recht fahren. Ein übles Gehoppel und Gerutsche und wo Neuschnee drauf war, mußte ich selbst *bergrunter mit voller Kraft treten!!! * So was habe ich noch nicht erlebt.

Ab dem nächsten Dorf bis nach Hause waren die Feldwege wieder etwas häufiger befahren/begangen worden und ich konnte bis auf wenige Stellen durchradeln. 

Jetzt bin ich - nach nur 1,5 Std. - total k.o. und werde mir gleich eine schöne Tasse Tee (Banane-Walnuß-Geschmack ) und ein Stück Kuchen gönnen. Das habe ich mir verdient!


----------



## blutbuche (1. Januar 2011)

...ja , in der wetterau is biken grad echt bescheiden .... bin auch oft mehr am schieben , als am fahren ... und ab montag soll die weisse sch...... weitergeh´n .... -


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Januar 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> War heute nachmittag mit meinem Frosch unterwegs und habe gedacht, statt Nidda-Radweg könnte ich mal die Hügel hoch und schauen was im Wald geht.
> 
> Die Wege bis dorthin (Feldwege, ein Stück Straße) waren relativ gut befahrbar, im Wald angekommen war es dann aber katastrophal: der Schnee lag dort kniehoch, nicht festgefahren/-getreten, nur vereinzelte Trittspuren von Zwei- oder Vierbeinern. Neben etlichen Schiebepassagen mußte ich das Bike sogar auf kleinen Abschnitten tragen, weil der Schnee so hoch war, daß selbst Schieben nicht mehr möglich war.
> 
> ...



Was kann ich sagen: tapfer! Sehr tapfer. Aber deswegen bist Du unser Kapitän!  

Ich war unterwegs über Sylvester. Hab wenig geradelt aber habe andere Sportarten ausgeübt. Leider aber ohne Langlaufski. War trotzdem ganz nett. Ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut in das neue Jahr 2011 gekommen!


----------



## Marcie11 (2. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues Jahr Euch allen noch!

@Miss Quax, Du bist echt tapfer, Hut ab! Ich hab momentan keine Lust, draußen Fahrrad zu fahren, eben weil man ständig unterbrechen und schieben muss. Außerdem ist es jetzt, wo es taut, so matschig und naß, da fahr ich lieber drinnen auf dem Ergometer, hab mir heute die Stunde mit Intervallen vertrieben, war daher nicht so langweilig. Dann halt noch joggen oder walken mit meinem Rentnerpferd, hihi, ab nächste Woche kommt auch Montags noch regelmäßig Schwimmen bei mir dazu, hab einen Kraulkurs gebucht....
Und ab morgen geht der Alltag wieder los.....


----------



## MissQuax (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe Color-Radlerinnen, 

*ich wünsche euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr mit viel Glück, Gesundheit, Zufriedenheit, Spaß beim Biken und stets unfallfreien Fahrten!*

@ HiFi XS und Marcie11:

Danke für die "Blumen", aber ich finde es viel tapferer, wenn sich jemand eine Stunde auf einem Heimtrainer quält! Das würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht durchhalten, weil mir da der Fun-Faktor fehlt.

So bescheuert es sich auch anhört, aber auch wenn es auf meinen bisherigen Schneetouren teilweise eine Schinderei war und ich öfter mal übelst geflucht habe - es hat doch irgendwie Spaß gemacht!


----------



## HiFi XS (4. Januar 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> ...
> 
> So bescheuert es sich auch anhört, aber auch wenn es auf meinen bisherigen Schneetouren teilweise eine Schinderei war und ich öfter mal übelst geflucht habe - es hat doch irgendwie Spaß gemacht!



Klingt nicht bescheuert - Snowbiking ist das Beste!


----------



## Marcie11 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich kann auch verstehen, daß Deine Touren trotzdem Spaß gemacht haben! Gerade, wenn man unter widrigen Verhältnissen trotzdem was geschafft hat, hinterher fühlt man sich doch eh dann um so besser! Auch, wenn man viel fluchen mußte....


----------



## Marcie11 (9. Januar 2011)

Huh Mädels,
ich mach schon wieder Sport-Pause, mich hat ´ne fette Erkältung dahingerafft, wobei das schlimmste die heftigen Kopf-und Gliederschmerzen sind, Erkältungserscheinungen nur harmlos, echt seltsam, aber ich fühl mich wie durch den Wolf gedreht....
Könnte :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (9. Januar 2011)

*@ Marcie11:*
Gute Besserung! Und schÃ¶n auskurieren - wenn du zu frÃ¼h wieder loslegst, riskierst du nur einen RÃ¼ckfall.


Ich war gestern und heute mit dem Bike drauÃen. Gestern mit dem  Arbeitswegrad mit Spikes, was allerdings ziemlich witzlos war. Der seit  Tagen beregnete Schnee war eine wÃ¤ssrige rutschige Pampe und die  EisflÃ¤chen, wo vor kurzem mit Spikes noch gut zu fahren war, sind  angetaut, teilweise von Tauwasser unterspÃ¼lt und nicht mehr tragfÃ¤hig.  Das Bike bricht dauernd ein und rutscht weg. Bin mehrmals nur knapp  einem Sturz entgangen. Hat nicht so richtig SpaÃ gemacht ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Heute war ich mit dem Poison, bereift mit NN, unterwegs. Ãberwiegend  befestigte Rad- und Feldwege, die zum grÃ¶Ãten Teil schnee- und eisfrei  waren. MuÃte nur kleine Abschnitte vom Bike. DafÃ¼r ist es stellenweise   ein Ã¼bles Gematsche oder man kann seinen Freischwimmer machen: viele  Ãberschwemmungen, bis auf die Wege, wo dann 1 - 2 Handbreit das Wasser steht. Aber wenigsten konnte man mal wieder halbwegs richtig "fahren" (und nicht dauernd schieben/tragen). 


Bin gerade mal wieder total auf dem Tripp: habe 2 neue Bike-Projekte!

1. Radon-HT-Rahmen gekauft, supergÃ¼nstig (â¬ 89,95), da von 2008 (aber der wurde damals sehr gut getestet und ist durchs Liegen ja nicht schlecht geworden). Ich mÃ¶chte mir mal ein Bike (in diesem Fall mit gebrauchten oder stark reduzierten Parts) von Anfang an aufbauen (bis auf wenige Arbeiten, fÃ¼r die man sehr spezielle Werkzeug braucht, ansonsten habe ich alles gÃ¤ngige Werkzeug).







2. Habe einen Bergamont-Freerider (Big Air Team) zum SchnÃ¤ppchenpreis (â¬ 1.999) erstanden: mit RS Totem Solo Air, DHX 5.0 Coil, Hammerschmidt, Avid Elixir CR und der Rest der Parts ist auch gut (z. B. X-9, Holzfeller, DT Swiss, Tattoo, Schwalbe).






Das wird zerlegt und mit Gabel, Bremsen und Kurbel (beim Rest muÃ ich mal schauen was passt - LR schon mal nicht, das Bergamont hat hinten ne 150 mm Nabe) will ich ein Cheetah Mountain Spirit  (Rahmenfarbe weiÃ)  aufbauen. Habe auch schon ein paar passende DT Swiss LR (E2200, rot) bei meinem Haus- und HofhÃ¤ndler reserviert. Den Rahmen des Bergamont und was an Teilen fÃ¼rs Cheetah nicht brauchbar ist, verkaufe ich.













Bin schon ganz "hippelig" - wenn alles klappt, wird das Bergamont nÃ¤chste Woche noch geliefert!

Der einzige Wermutstropfen: ich bin ab Mo 17.01. fÃ¼r eine Woche im Krankenhaus. Wenn ich Freitags hoffentlich wieder entlassen werde, bin ich nicht mehr so wertvoll: dann sind die Titanplatte und -schrauben aus der Schulter raus.   Aber ich denke nach ein paar (wenigen) Tagen Pause dÃ¼rfte es wieder gehen mit Biken, solange gehe ich eben Walken/Laufen.


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo Radl Ladies - hatte wenig Zeit für das Forum. Ich hab gesehen, dass einige von euch wieder aktiv sind! Marci11, geht es dir besser?  Ganz ganz ganz viele Leute haben diese Grippe/Erkältung. Ich hatte nur Husten, was mir auch gereicht hat.

MissQuax -  Dann müssen wir auf dich ja so lange warten. Du hast dir aber eine tolle Beschäftigung für die Genesungszeit ausgesucht!  Viel Spaß damit!





Der Schnee und Eispanzer hier in der Stadt und im Wald werden langsam weggespült. Das erleichtert das Radfahren aber ich werde die Eishaufen vermissen. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht über die zu fahren. 

Ich hab bei meiner letzten längeren Tour am Sonntag eine riesige Truppe Wildschweine gesehen. Die gingen über den Weg... und ein hat ihn auch ziemlich lange blockiert... Ging aber nach dem Unkraut fressen endlich weiter.






Ich wünsche euch alle ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## karmakiller (15. Januar 2011)

euer verschollenes Team-Mitglied ist auch wieder da 
ich hab gesehen wie fleißig ihr während des richtigen Winters wart - 
wenn das Wetter einigermaßen so bleibt, bin ich ab sofort auch wieder beim Punktezählen und - liefern dabei


----------



## Marcie11 (16. Januar 2011)

Bin heute auch endlich wieder mit dem Rad draußen unterwegs gewesen, mann, hat das gut getan!!! Endlich! Ich hoffe sehr, daß es bei mir nun genug mit Ausfällen war diesen Winter, erst krank, dann Umzug, dann wieder krank, reicht jetzt aber!! Morgen steht Schwimmen auf dem Plan.

@Hifi XS, Wildschweine sind nicht ohne, bei uns gibt´s auch welche, sind mir zum Glück noch nicht beim Radeln begegnet....

@Miss Quax, alles Gute für morgen im Krankenhaus, und viel Spaß beim Fahrrad-Schrauben! Hut ab, sowas wär nix für mich, ich benutze die Räder lieber nur....

@karmakiller, schön, daß Du wieder dabei bist!


----------



## MissQuax (16. Januar 2011)

@ karmakiller

Welcome back! Gut, daß du wieder mitmischst, da ich die nächsten Tage etwas zurückstecken muß (siehe mein letztes Posting) - ihr müßt also für mich mittrainieren. 

@Hifi XS

Klasse Foto! Normalerweise sind Wildschweine sehr scheu, aber anscheinend treibt die der knurrende Magen zu solchen Aktionen. Und gibt Bikern die Gelegenheit, mal solche Fotos zu schiessen! 

@ Marcie11

Danke für die guten Wünsche, wird hoffentlich alles glatt gehen. Ich will auch möglichst schnell nach Hause und basteln! 

-------

Habe heute nachmittag um 15.30 Uhr in der Klinik "eingecheckt", meine "Suite" bezogen  und bin dann noch vor dem "Dinner"  (sehr üppig: 2 Scheiben Brot, 3 Scheiben Wurst und 1 saure Gurke) noch Laufen gewesen (2 große Runden um den Klinik-Komplex). 

Morgen bin ich für 10.50 Uhr für die OP geplant, aber da das hier eine Unfallklinik ist und der Hubschrauber ständig zerbröselte Leute rankarrt, verschieben sich die OPs eigentlich immer. Hoffentlich muß ich nicht wie das letzte Mal bis nach 17 Uhr warten, weil so lange ohne was trinken zu dürfen ist die Hölle! 

Ich hoffe, am Dienstag wieder so fit zu sein, daß ich eine Runde walken kann. Will bei der Visite die Ärzte fragen, ob ich vielleicht in der klinikeigenen großen Reha-Abteilung auf den Ergometer darf - da wäre der Arm ja so gut wie gar nicht belastet. Will so wenig WP-Punkte wie möglich sausen lassen. 

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Start in die Woche! Melde mich wieder sobald ich wieder einen klaren Kopf habe und es mich ans Laptop zieht!


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo MissQuax - alles Gute für die OP morgen! Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es schnell geht. Dein Kampfgeist ist sehr beeindruckend! Denke aber die WP Punkte sind erstmal weniger wichtig. Eine vollständige Genesung dagegen sehr - damit du wieterhin so vielen Punkte für das Team einfährst  

Marcie11 wieder fit und dabei! 

Karmakiller mit dem Killer-Nick  Freue mich, dass du wieder da bist 

RE: Wildschweine - ich hab großen Respekt und dementsprechend halte ich Abstand! Da waren so viele unterwegs, ich hatte Zeit meine Pocketkamera aus den Rücksack zu kramen.


----------



## karmakiller (17. Januar 2011)

Danke schön für das herzliche Zurück-Willkommen-Heißen 
@Miss Quax: ich drücke fest die Daumen, dass die OP gut läuft


----------



## MissQuax (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche und das Daumendrücken - hat geholfen!

Wurde gestern um ca. 12.45 Uhr (bis ca. 14.30 Uhr) operiert und es hat alles gut geklappt. Die Platte samt Schrauben konnten komplett entfernt werden (ist nicht selbstverständlich, angeblich kommt es schon mal vor daß Schrauben kaputt gehen und Reste im Knochen bleiben) und ein mandelgroßes Stück Knochen wurde abgetragen (Wucherung, die sich durch den Heilungsprozess am Rand des Knochenabrisses gebildet hatte). Dazu mußte ein Teil der Rotatorenmanschette aufgeschnitten und anschließend wieder zusammengenäht werden.

Um ca. 15.30 Uhr war ich wieder auf dem Zimmer. Es war mir leicht übel, ansonsten hab ich mich recht gut gefühlt. Das Abendessen um 17.30 Uhr war wohl aber doch noch zu früh und ich habe nach nur 2 Schlucken Pfefferminztee und 2 Bissen trockenen Brotes sofort gespuckt. Iiiiiiih - ich hasse das!  Habe dann eine Infusion mit Vomex (gegen Übelkeit, macht müde) bekommen und konnte ungestört schlafen.

Heute morgen war es dann viel besser, das Frühstück hat geschmeckt (1,5 Brötchen mit Käse/Marmelade + Pfefferminztee) und ist auch drin geblieben. Morgen kann ich dann endlich wieder meinen geliebten Kaffee trinken. 

Die Stationsärztin hat mir auf meine Bitte hin neben der obligatorischen Lymphdrainage (habe nach einer schweren Erkrankung vor ein paar Jahren keine Lymphknoten mehr in der rechten Achsel) auch MTT (Med. Trainingstherapie) verordnet. So konnte ich vorhin in der großen Reha-Abteilung auf den Ergometer (erstmal 30 Minuten). Und die nächsten Tage - solange ich hier bin - habe ich sogar 2 Einheiten am Tag (10 + 14.30 Uhr) und darf auch länger strampeln wenn ich will!   Nur mit der Intensität muß ich etwas aufpassen, da lt. der Sporttrainerin Schweiss schlecht für die Wundheilung ist.

Bin sehr zuversichtlich, daß ich am Freitag nach Hause darf! Und wenn die Heilung weiter gut verläuft, werde ich am kommenden Montag wieder arbeiten gehen (da freut sich mein Arbeitgeber!).

Ich wünsche euch eine schöne Woche!


----------



## Isika (18. Januar 2011)

Gute Besserung allen Kranken! 

Nun ist der Schnee weg, hat uns das Hochwasser voll im Griff. Gestern bei meiner Tour entstanden diese Bilder:
Das eine ist ohne Hochwasser, das andere an selbiger Stelle mit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (18. Januar 2011)

@Miss Quax, das hört sich doch schon gut an!! Schön, daß Du alles gut überstanden hast! Weiterhin gute Besserung! Find ich klasse, daß Du so aktiv sein kannst dort!


----------



## MissQuax (20. Januar 2011)

Juhuuuu, ich darf heute (nach der Visite) nach Hause!!! 

Es heilt alles gut (schon kein Verband mehr nötig!), habe zwar noch Schmerzen, aber die sind auszuhalten und werden sich wohl, wenn die Schulter sich von dem "Drin-Rum-Wühlen"  (Originalton operierender Arzt) erholt hat, legen. 

Ansonsten fühle ich mich fit, war auch gestern 2 Mal auf dem Ergometer (vormittags + nachmittags). Mal sehen wie ich daheim weitertrainieren kann - richtig Biken geht erstmal nicht (kann mich noch nicht lange mit dem Arm aufstützen, außerdem versicherungsrechtlich bedenklich, da ich von der Klinik bis Ende nächster Woche krankgeschrieben bin) und Walken / Joggen ist wegen der Armbewegungen / Erschütterungen noch nicht so ideal. Vielleicht darf ich in meiner Physiotherapiepraxis auf den Ergometer, bin ja immerhin "Stammkundin" dort.

Bis bald wieder, liebe Grüße,
MissQuax


----------



## karmakiller (20. Januar 2011)

ich freu mich für dich - weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## Marcie11 (20. Januar 2011)

Supi, freut mich auch! Kannst bei mir vorbeikommen und Ergometer fahren.....


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Januar 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Juhuuuu, ich darf heute (nach der Visite) nach Hause!!!
> 
> Es heilt alles gut (schon kein Verband mehr nötig!)...
> MissQuax



Super! Glückwunsch MissQuax. Das ging ganz schnell! Sehr erfreulich. Weiterhin gute Besserung wünsche ich dir


----------



## Marcie11 (27. Januar 2011)

Huhu, wie geht´s Euch?
@Miss Quax, alles gut überstanden?

Ich war eben ein Stündchen mit dem Rad draußen, hab mir mal wieder die Zehen abgefroren, mangels Batterien für meine beheizbaren Sohlen, die ich immer noch nicht ausprobiert habe.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo - 
mir geht's prima - bin nur traurig, dass es wieder kälter werden soll...
Welche Batterien brauchst du denn für die Sohlen ? sind da keine Akkus dabei ? 
lg


----------



## MissQuax (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo, muß mich doch auch mal wieder melden!

@ Marcie11:  Danke der Nachfrage, mir geht's gut! 

Hoffe es geht euch allen auch gut!

Bei mir aktuell: die Narbe ist schon gut verheilt, Schmerzen werden ständig weniger, Beweglichkeit langsam wieder besser, mit Sachen die Kraft kosten muß ich noch ein bißchen langsam machen. Am Montag wird der Faden (ist nur ein durchgehender, da subkutane Naht) gezogen und ich gehe wieder arbeiten.

Und wenn ich arbeiten gehen kann, dann kann ich auch wieder biken!  Habe mal anvisiert, Mittwoch das erste Mal wieder ins Büro zu radeln. Konditionsmäßig dürfte es kein Problem sein, da ich ja durchgehend (hatte nur gestern und vorgestern die Faulenzeritis ) was gemacht habe (Ergometer, Walking).

Stelle später mal Bilder von der "reparierten" Blessur ein - als abschreckendes Beispiel!  Damit ihr euch vorseht und nicht vom Bike fallt, oder wenigstens  geschickter fallt als ich (das ist anscheindend etwas, was ich nicht gut  kann  ).

Zum Thema *Heizsohlen*: Marcie, was für Teile hast du denn da? Bei denen, die ich kenne, sind immer Akkupacks mit dabei. Weißt du denn, was für Akkus du brauchst? Vielleicht solltest du, da es ja wieder kälter wird, im Internet welche bestellen (evtl. samt gescheitem Ladegerät - mit Einzelschachtüberwachung u. Delta-U-Erkennung). Große Auswahl an guten Akkus gibt es bei conrad.de oder pollin.de. Empfehle dir Sanyo Eneloops oder GP ReCyko+ - die halten lange durch und haben nur eine ganz geringe Selbstentladung.

So, jetzt mache ich mal meinen Kalorienverbrauch vom "Jalking" (Walking mit Jogging-Abschnitten, trainiere wieder auf durchgehendes Jogging hin) zunichte  und koche mir eine Tasse Tee ...

dazu gibt's ein Stück "Kalter Hund"  

Bis bald wieder!

Edit:  Hier mal der Link zum Album - die ersten 3 Bilder sind neu.  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/21876


----------



## TiniTurbine (28. Januar 2011)

Sagt mal, ich spinn ja wohl????

Während ich da so munter meine rudimentären Sportbemühungen eintrage, dacht ich so bei mir "wär eigtl schön, sich mit den Mädels mal auszutauschen". 
ICH WUSSTE SCHLICHTWEG NICHT, DASS ES HIER EINEN FRED GIBT!

Ja, ist es zu glauben, und da plaudert ihr munter, ohne mich....


Naja, egal. Jetzt bin ich ja da.
Leider diesen Winter doch viel weniger aufm Rad, als ich wollte. Mein Kreuzbandriss, bzw. seine Heílung zieht sich doch viel länger, als ich dachte, dann ständige Erkältungen. Also nichtmal im Keller radeln war da ne gute Lösung. Daher muss ich mich bisher mit Krafttraining und Schwimmen fit halten. Daher auch meine Positionierung - was aber nicht schlimm is....näch.
Hoffe sehr, dass bald alles besser wird und freu mich, euch gefunden zu haben....

LG
Turbine


----------



## Marcie11 (28. Januar 2011)

Hihi, Tini, ist ja schön, daß Du uns gefunden hast....

In meine Sohlenheizung kommen diese ganz normalen kleinen Batterien oder Akkus, wir haben auch jede Menge Akkus, die ich aber auch für Lampen und so brauche, und durch den Umzug sind die übrigen auch noch irgendwo in Kartons..... letzte Woche haben wir dann beim Einkaufen neue mitgebracht, das waren aber die falschen......

Heute ist ja tolles Wetter, aber wir wollen tapezieren.....


----------



## karmakiller (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo Tini   willkommen im Thread


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo Mädels! Melde mich auch mal wieder. Mir war eine weile nicht nach Sport. Ich hab einfach eine Pause eingelegt. Ausserdem war dieses nasskalte wetter nicht mein Ding. Temperaturen weiter unter 0 viel stören mich weniger als wenn die leicht drüber sind mit Regen. Nasskalt finde ich unangenehm. Jetzt habe ich aber wieder Lust. 

MissQuax  das hört sich alles sehr gut an. Besonders was auf den Tisch kommt. 

Ms.Turbine  Grüße! 


TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Daher muss ich mich bisher mit Krafttraining und Schwimmen fit halten. ....


  Prima. Wenn es dann auf dem Rad los geht, wird's krachen!


----------



## TiniTurbine (28. Januar 2011)

Meinste?
Ich bin eher langsam unterwegs im Schwimmbecken. Aber ich arbeite dran. Ich arbeite an allem. Komme grade wieder aus dem Bad...muss ich noch eintragen, fällt mir grade auf. Das We soll ja wettermässig kalt und sonnig werden.....vielleicht steig ich ja auch unerwartet aufs Radl. Mal sehn. Jetzt erstmal Couch...
Schönen Abend!


----------



## HiFi XS (29. Januar 2011)

Bei mir hat Kraftsport eine positive Wechselwirkung auf die Ausdauer. So meinte ich das. Auch ist eine Pause für den Körper manchmal gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Marcie11 (5. Februar 2011)

Endlich fahrradfreundliche Temperaturen! Bei 10° kommt man mal wieder draußen ins Schwitzen, herrlich!


----------



## karmakiller (6. Februar 2011)

jaaa ... und ich fühle eine Erkältung anrücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (6. Februar 2011)

Och nee, Du arme!! Nimm schnell Meditonsin, kann ich nur empfehlen!!

Ich werde gleich laufen gehen, und eigentlich müßte ich noch mein armes Radl vom Schlamm von gestern befreien.....


----------



## TiniTurbine (9. Februar 2011)

Bin gestern auch durch den Wald zur Arbeit gebiked und zurück. Sind immerhin 20km und ein Höhenunterschied von 400hm. War super, eigentlich. Zumindest das Wetter. Mein Trainingszustand leider nicht......(noch). Und noch was anderes hat mich schier wahnsinnig gemacht: Hab neue Pedale/Schuhe, Vorbau und Sattel. Weil mein alter Sattel immer im Schambeinberich gekniffen/gerieben hat hab ich mir nen sacketeuren SQlab gekauft. Leider musste ich gestern feststellen, dass sich das Problem mit damit nicht so gelöst hat, wie ich mir das gewünscht hatte. Bin voll enttäuscht. Natürlich werde ich noch bissle an den Satteleinstellungen rumprobieren, aber irgendwie glaub ich langsam meine Anatomie ist nicht fürs nach vorne gebeugte Radfahren gemacht. Müsste vielleicht doch aufrechter sitzen. Vielleicht kauf ich mir einfach n Hollandrad und fahre damit durch den Wald.
Schade um das schöne Geld.....

LG
Turbine


----------



## karmakiller (9. Februar 2011)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Bin gestern auch durch den Wald zur Arbeit gebiked und zurück. Sind immerhin 20km und ein Höhenunterschied von 400hm. War super, eigentlich. Zumindest das Wetter. Mein Trainingszustand leider nicht......(noch). Und noch was anderes hat mich schier wahnsinnig gemacht: Hab neue Pedale/Schuhe, Vorbau und Sattel. Weil mein alter Sattel immer im Schambeinberich gekniffen/gerieben hat hab ich mir nen sacketeuren SQlab gekauft. Leider musste ich gestern feststellen, dass sich das Problem mit damit nicht so gelöst hat, wie ich mir das gewünscht hatte. Bin voll enttäuscht. Natürlich werde ich noch bissle an den Satteleinstellungen rumprobieren, aber irgendwie glaub ich langsam meine Anatomie ist nicht fürs nach vorne gebeugte Radfahren gemacht. Müsste vielleicht doch aufrechter sitzen. Vielleicht kauf ich mir einfach n Hollandrad und fahre damit durch den Wald.
> Schade um das schöne Geld.....
> 
> LG
> Turbine



vielleicht hast du zu viel auf einmal geändert - was/wo genau entstehen denn Schmerzen bei dir ?


----------



## TiniTurbine (9. Februar 2011)

Ne, das Problem gabs ja vorher ohne die Veränderungen auch schon, sogar schlimmer, daher denke ich die Schritte gingen schon in die richtige Richtung.
Se Probläm is folgendes: Ich bekomme immer so räusperräusper "wunde Stellen" im Dammbereich. Also, wie wenn Stoff dran scheuert. Brennt dann, ist unschön, Rad fahren macht so keinen Spaß.
Jetzt hab ich mir extra den SQlab 611 gekooft, weil die machen ja erst ne Arschknochenvermessung und sind überhaupt die Könige auf diesem Gebiet....Entlastung im Dammbereich etc......aber leider war das wohl n teuerer Schuss in den Ofen.
Also sonst ist der Sattel echt top. Ich mein, im Gesäßbereich ist alles Beschwerdefrei. Und leicht ist der Sattel auch. Eigentlich ein Top-Produkt - wohl leider nicht für mich
http://www.sq-lab.com/content/view/32/151/lang,de/

Der neue Vorbau ist zudem etwas kürzer als der alte (erst 110, jetzt 90)
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34522

und ich dachte so wirke ich dem Problem von zwei Seiten her entgegen.
Vielleicht muss ich aufrechter sitzen. Aber wie find ich das raus? Noch nen Vorbau bestellen? Oder ein verstellbarer?


----------



## HiFi XS (9. Februar 2011)

Ein paar Bemerkungen ...ich fahr gern lange Tours... und ich gebe meinen eher hÃ¤sslichen Bontrager Sattel nicht mehr her. Er kam mit dem Rad geliefert - ich wollte ihn wegen der Optik austauschen und auch, weil nach 3-4 Stunden Fahrzeit (immer auf den weg nach hause!) Schmerzen (im selben Bereich wie bei Dir) aufkamen. Also, ich hatte damals 3 oder 4 andere SÃ¤ttel ausprobiert - alles fÃ¼r nichts. Bis ich auf die Idee kam, den Sattel leicht nach oben zu kippen, weil ich das GefÃ¼hl hatte, nach vorne ungewollt etwas zu rutschen....  DafÃ¼r musste ich eine neue, nach oben verstellbare SattelstÃ¼tze kaufen. Aber es hat sich gelohnt! Das war es! Ich weiÃ, viele Leute fahren mit dem Sattel nach unten gekippt - oder waagerecht - aber bei mir ist die richtige Position mit der Sattelnase ein wenig nach oben. Ich fahr gern den ganzen Tag (wenn es Zeit dazu gibt) und bisher klappt es sehr gut. 2) habe ich schon gesagt, daÃ Bontrager SÃ¤ttel nicht besonders schÃ¶n aber absolut bequem sind ?   3) wegen Scheuern â welche Kleidung trÃ¤gst Du? Normale Unterhose sind fÃ¼r mich oft problematisch â fÃ¼r kÃ¼rzeren Stecken ist es egal, aber ab 20 Kilometer kÃ¶nnte das schon kritisch werden!  Auch eine Hose mit ungÃ¼nstigen NÃ¤hten lÃ¶sen bei mir schnell Schmerzen aus. FÃ¤hrst du auch zur Arbeit mit Polster? Ist fÃ¼r mich das Beste - aber manchmal unpraktisch, klar.

@ Marci - was ist dann Meditonsin?


----------



## Marcie11 (9. Februar 2011)

Meditonsin kriegst Du in der Apotheke, ist was homöopathisches, was bei beginnender Erkältung hilft.

Zum Glück hab ich keine Probleme beim Radeln mit wunden Stellen! Sowas ist echt total blöd!
Ich hab mir am Montag ein neues Radl zugelegt! *freu*
Darf ich hier aber besser nicht erwähnen......
Hoffentlich werd ich da auch keine Wund-Sitz-Probleme bekommen....


----------



## TiniTurbine (9. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Tipps und den Zuspruch.
Ja, an der Hose könnte es schon liegen. Bin in Jeans gefahren. Und auf dem Hinweg war alles dufte, aber da gehts viel bergab und ich war viel aus dem Sattel raus. Der Rückweg war halt bergauf und demnach ein ziemliches gestrampel....ja, die Hose. Will halt nicht mit der Radlhose zur arbeit...irgendwie.

@Marcie: Jetzt haste mich aber neugierig gemacht. Wasn fürn Bike??? Ich will bilder sehn


----------



## Marcie11 (10. Februar 2011)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> @Marcie: Jetzt haste mich aber neugierig gemacht. Wasn fürn Bike??? Ich will bilder sehn


 
Paßt nicht hier ins Forum.... ist artfremd....


----------



## TiniTurbine (10. Februar 2011)

Macht doch nüscht.
Rennnradl also......oder? Zeig amol!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (10. Februar 2011)




----------



## TiniTurbine (10. Februar 2011)

karmakiller schrieb:


>





Jawoll!


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Februar 2011)

karmakiller schrieb:


>



absolut!


----------



## Marcie11 (10. Februar 2011)

Uaah, was´n hier los??

Na guuuut......

Hat auch am Dienstag schon zwei klitzekleine Pünktchen gebracht. Jetzt warte ich noch auf ein paar Teile, dann geht´s los!


----------



## MissQuax (10. Februar 2011)

karmakiller schrieb:


>




Yepp, ich auch! 

Zum Thema Sättel: ich habe kaum (noch) Probleme, seit ich nur noch Sättel mit "Schlitz" ("automatische Mumu-Belüftung" - Originalton von einem Bikerkumpel ) fahre. Hatte vorher auch viele andere ausprobiert, u. a. den SQlab 611, und konnte auf den meisten nach nur 1 Stunde nicht mehr sitzen und habe mich teilweise auch wund gescheuert (obwohl ich immer nur mit Radhosen mit Polstern fahre).

@Tini  : gute Händler haben Sättel zum Probefahren - da mußt du so ein (meist) teueres Teil nicht kaufen. Oder leih dir mal von Bekannten/Freunden was zum Testen aus. Und ich geb gar nix mehr auf "Frauen-Geometrie" - ich fahre ausschließlich "normale Herrensättel" und komme jetzt gut klar!

Habe mich wohl auch erkältet (habe Halsweh und fühle mich unwohl), und werde ein paar Tage auf Sport verzichten.  Mist, jetzt wo der Arm langsam wieder besser mitmacht (hatte tagelang noch Schmerzen, ist jetzt beim Biken erträglich) so ein Sch....  .


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Februar 2011)

Marcie11 schrieb:


> Uaah, was´n hier los??
> 
> Na guuuut......
> 
> Hat auch am Dienstag schon zwei klitzekleine Pünktchen gebracht. Jetzt warte ich noch auf ein paar Teile, dann geht´s los!




Mit dem kannst du ordentlich punkten!  Veil spaß damit! Ich hätte gern auch ein RR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (10. Februar 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Habe mich wohl auch erkältet (habe Halsweh und fühle mich unwohl), und werde ein paar Tage auf Sport verzichten.



Diese Anzeichen hatte ich auch: ich fühlte mich schlapp und verspürte Halskratzen.
Ich hab dann 3 Tage Sportpause gemacht, fleißig Meditonsin (das hab ich auch immer zuhause  und Soledum genommen und es ging zum Glück schnell vorüber (und kommt hoffentlich nicht wieder  ) 

@Marcie11: 
mir ist es ein bißchen zu weiß   - wie fährt es sich denn so ? Was fehlt noch ? 
Für mich wäre rennradeln wohl nichts, weil ich einfach ungern auf vielbefahrenen Straßen fahre und es mir insgesamt recht eintönig vorstelle - aber die Geschwindigkeit macht bestimmt Spaß und man kommt natürlich mehr herum


----------



## Marcie11 (10. Februar 2011)

karmakiller schrieb:


> @Marcie11:
> mir ist es ein bißchen zu weiß   - wie fährt es sich denn so ? Was fehlt noch ?
> Für mich wäre rennradeln wohl nichts, weil ich einfach ungern auf vielbefahrenen Straßen fahre und es mir insgesamt recht eintönig vorstelle - aber die Geschwindigkeit macht bestimmt Spaß und man kommt natürlich mehr herum



Die Farbe stand bei mir ganz oben auf der Prioritätenliste.....
Fährt sich gut, die Haltung, der schmale Lenker und die schmalen Reifen sind momentan zwar noch ungewohnt für mich, bin jahrelang nur Mountainbike gefahren, früher zwar auch viel Rennrad, ist aber lange her. Aber das ist ja alles Gewohnheit. Vor allem die dünnen Reifen haben mir bei der ersten Fahrt Sorgen gemacht, da fällt einem erstmal auf, wie schlecht teilweise die Straßen sind.... mit dem Mountainbike guckt man ja kaum hin, wenn man auf der Straße fährt....

Ich will ja Triathlon machen, das ist der Hauptgrund, aber auch, um eben einfach mal weit rumzukommen, bei uns gibt´s viele wenig befahrene schöne Strecken im Bergischen, das reizt mich auch total.


----------



## TiniTurbine (11. Februar 2011)

Gute Besserung, MissQuax!



MissQuax schrieb:


> @Tini  : gute Händler haben Sättel zum Probefahren - da mußt du so ein (meist) teueres Teil nicht kaufen. Oder leih dir mal von Bekannten/Freunden was zum Testen aus. Und ich geb gar nix mehr auf "Frauen-Geometrie" - ich fahre ausschließlich "normale Herrensättel" und komme jetzt gut klar!




Ach, der Sattel war halt ein Geschenk.....da is nix mit Probesitzen. Aber der Händler sagte wohl, dass es mit diesem Sattel noch nie Beschwerden gegeben hätte. Mich nervt das alles, ich will doch nur fahren.....


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Februar 2011)

Marcie11 schrieb:


> *Ich will ja Triathlon machen, das ist der Hauptgrund, aber auch, um eben einfach mal weit rumzukommen*, bei uns gibt´s viele wenig befahrene schöne Strecken im Bergischen, das reizt mich auch total.




Dann können wir doch viele Punkte erwarten!   Ich mach nicht übermässig viel zZ. Hab eine Zehverletzung gehabt -  Ist aber bald nicht mehr so schwarz/blau  Wir haben hier auch ordentlich Asphalt - ein RR würde sich lohnen - aber nur ohne so'n Lenker - für mich unpraktisch


----------



## Marcie11 (13. Februar 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Dann können wir doch viele Punkte erwarten!


Ja, nur schade, daß der Winterpokal Ende März vorbei ist, wenn´s richtig los geht.....
Hab aber grad angesichts des schönen Wetters hier beschlossen, mein sonntägliches Laufen durch Radeln zu ersetzen...


----------



## Snowchick (13. Februar 2011)

@ Tini:
gib dem SQlab etwas Zeit, die sind am Anfang sehr hart, sitzt sich aber perfekt ein. Und überleg dir mal ob es auch an der Hose liegen kann. Wie du beschrieben hast "reibt" es. Da tipp ich eher auh eine schlecht platzierte Naht oder so.
Und was auch geht ist die Gesäßcreme von Assos, die auf die äußeren Schamlippen auftrage. Funktioniert gut, vorallem wenn die Lippen etwas größer sind.

Hoffentlich findest bald was passendes.

LG Snowy


----------



## Marcie11 (13. Februar 2011)

So, wieder zuhause, hab ein paar Pünktchen mitgebracht.
Schön war´s, aber kalt! Hatte zum ersten Mal meine beheizbaren Sohlen dabei, war aber enttäuscht, anfangs waren die Fußballen zwar warm, aber bis zu den Zehen kommt die Wärme nicht, die waren eiskalt. Und dann waren außerdem die Batterien schnell leer... ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob die alle voll aufgeladen waren. Naja, hab grad die Füße wieder aufgetaut, war trotzdem herrlich!


----------



## MissQuax (13. Februar 2011)

Bin auch wieder daheim angekommen - total eingesaut - wieder mal genau den einen "falschen" Feldweg gefahren, aber ging nicht anders, sonst hätte ich einige Kilometer zurückfahren müssen. Also Augen zu und durch - bis vor lauter Pampe sich fast nix mehr drehen wollte. Habe dann am Waldrand erstmal mit einem Stöckchen das Gröbste überall raus- und abgekratzt. 

Wetter war ganz okay, zwar stark bewölkt, aber ein paar blaue Fleckchen waren gelegentlich zu sehen. Recht frisch war's - habe auch Eiszehen, tauen gerade wieder langsam auf. Hatte keine Heizsohlen dabei, und in den Five Ten nur normale Socken - das war eindeutig "underdressed". Aber nachher ist man bekanntlich immer schlauer!


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo Radl Ladies. Wie geht es euch? Heute sehr früh war es recht kalt! Ich war schon unterwegs als  plötzlich nichts mehr ging mit meinem Strassenrad. Ich konnte nach vorne und nach hinten tretten wie ich wollte, aber fahren tat das Rad nicht. Mir blieb nichts anderes übrig als zu schieben. Ich stellte das Rad ab und bin dann arbeiten gegangen. Am Nachmittag, als es ein paar Grad wärmer war, ging alles wie normal. Ich bin in die nächste Werkstatt gefahren. Der Mechaniker dort erklärte: der Freilauf war zugefroren... (Rad übernacht draussen gelassen bei -5). Hmmm. Was neues! Hab dann hier ein paar infos darüber gefunden...


----------



## Marcie11 (18. Februar 2011)

Wie blöd! Sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt ....

Bin heute gelaufen, hab gestern auf dem Rad gefroren, mal sehen, wie die Temperaturen morgen sind, wenn ich fahr, dann aber mit dem Mountainbike, das ist bei Kälte geeigneter, weil man nicht so schnell unterwegs ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (18. Februar 2011)

War gestern auch über 2 Std. (Nettofahrzeit) unterwegs - auf ca. 400 m üNN war's dann echt saukalt - so ne eklig feuchte Kälte ... brrrr! 

Wäre ja eigentlich anschließend am liebsten in die Wanne gehüpft, wollte aber unbedingt meinen Radon-Rahmen zum Bike-Händler bringen zur Montage-Vorbereitung (Steuerlager einpressen, Tretlager und Bremssattelaufnahem plan fräsen). Hab ich auch gemacht und hatte Glück: in der Werkstatt hatte jemand Zeit, so daß es gleich erledigt wurde und da ich da als gute Stammkundin bekannt bin, gab's alles inkl. (semi-integriertem Cane Creek-Steuerlager) für 50 EUR.

Da wurde mir dann auch ohne Badewanne warm ums Herz! 

Jetzt kann ich am WE mit den ersten Bastelarbeiten anfangen!


----------



## Marcie11 (19. Februar 2011)

Na dann viel Spaß beim Basteln, hast heute bestimmt schon losgelegt, was?

Ich war heute mal wieder mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs, war herrlich, ich hatte statt Radschuhen Wanderschuhe mit neuen kuscheligen Lammfellsohlen an und erst ganz am Ende leicht kalte Zehen, war aber mal wieder schön im Wald.


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo Ladies. Heute gab es wieder mal eine etwas längere Tour. Ich habe mich sehr dick eingepackt- hier war es eiskalt. Einen Wollpullover getragen und auch die ganze Zeit dran gehabt. Mir würde nur zu warm, als ich anhalten musste! Ohne Fahrtwind wurde es dann doch heiss. 

Gestern Abend (eigentlich schon Nacht) passiert das wieder mit dem Freilauf.   Habe mein Rad zur nächsten Sparkasse geschoben und über die Bodenheizung geparkt für zwei Minuten. Wunderbar.  

Es gibt einige gute Links auf Englisch. Bei icebike.org kannst du den Freilauf nach Alaska schicken - der nette Mann repariert's für $15. 

Ich habe auch ein interesantes Auto gesehen auf dem Weg zum Wald.


----------



## TiniTurbine (21. Februar 2011)

ob das nur durch die Briefmarken zusammengehalten wird?


----------



## Marcie11 (21. Februar 2011)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> ob das nur durch die Briefmarken zusammengehalten wird?


----------



## Principiante (21. Februar 2011)

...


ne, Briefmarken, Pappe und UHU...


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Februar 2011)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> ob das nur durch die Briefmarken zusammengehalten wird?





Principiante schrieb:


> ...
> ne, Briefmarken, Pappe und UHU...



Ich find's cool und passend zum Beruf (oder Hobby)  Ausserdem, könnte ich den ganzen tag die einzelnen Briefmarken anschauen.


----------



## Principiante (21. Februar 2011)

...hat ja auch irgendwie etwas.
Da wird auch so manch ein Briefmarkensammler mit leutenden Augen davorstehen... oder daran rumkratzen


Da bekommt auch der berühmte Spruch "_Soll ich Dir meine Briefmarkensammlung zeigen?_" - eine ganz andere Bedeutung, was Mädels? ..._grins_...


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Februar 2011)

Na Mädels, irgendwas bei euch los? Der Freilauf gibt mir immer wieder Ärger! Es muss bald ein neues Hinterrad her (28"). Es ist auch jeden Tag unter 0 mit einem manchmal richtig scharfen Wind. Aua! Die Kanäle frieren wieder. Februar eben....  Aber zur Entlohnung scheint häufig die Sonne - richtig toller Himmel! 

Zusammengefasst: ich fahre leider weniger, mach aber die normale 'Andere Sportarten' weiter. Heute wollte ich nicht laufen - das letzte mal war es in der ersten 15 Minuten schmerzhalft kalt! Bin einfach schnell durch den Park 'gewalkt'. Besser als nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (25. Februar 2011)

hallo, 
hier ist es auch seit 1 Woche kalt und ungemütlich - aber am Sonntag geht es sowieso in den *Urlaub*: erst Schwarzwald, dann Ungarn (beides ohne Fahrrad) 
bis bald


----------



## Marcie11 (25. Februar 2011)

Mir war´s diese Woche auch wieder zu kalt zum draußen Fahren, bin mehr gelaufen, das geht gut bei Kälte, gestern abend hab ich mich mal wieder auf den Ergometer geschwungen....
Morgen will ich aber draußen radeln, weiß nur noch nicht, welches Rad ich nehme! 

@karmakiller, schönen Urlaub!!! *neidischguck*


----------



## Isika (26. Februar 2011)

Einfach nur mal ein:




GB Bilder bei www.GBBilder.net


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Februar 2011)

karmakiller schrieb:


> hallo,
> hier ist es auch seit 1 Woche kalt und ungemütlich - aber am Sonntag geht es sowieso in den *Urlaub*: erst Schwarzwald, dann Ungarn (beides ohne Fahrrad)
> bis bald



Neid! Urlaub!   Karmakiller, viel spaß!

Marci, nachdem ich gesehen habe, daß Du trotz Kälte gelaufen bist (und ziemlich lang!) hab ich mich einfach dicker angezogen. Das hat ja auch funktioniert. Bin aber nicht länger gelaufen als  normal  

Heute war es wieder viel wärmer! Gestern abend auch schon. Mein Bike für die Strasse läuft jetzt wieder. Und heute war ich auch mit dem Mtb unterwegs. Tolles Wetter! Habe meinen dunnen Wollpullover nach 15 minuten wieder ausgezogen  . Die Softshell Jacke war auch heute eindeutig zu warm. Bald kommt Frühling glaube ich


----------



## Marcie11 (27. Februar 2011)

Bei uns war´s heute fies, 5° und Regen den ganzen Tag, dazu viel Wind.
Bin trotzdem ´ne Stunde gelaufen, ich finde Kälte nur beim Radeln störend, beim Laufen gar nicht!
Morgen ist Schwimmen im warmen Hallenbad angesagt....
Die Woche soll es schön werden, sonnig und 10°, das wird dann wieder Rad-Wetter! *freu*


----------



## TiniTurbine (28. Februar 2011)

Ja, am Samstag hätte ich ja ein paar Punkte gut machen können. Wetter war traumhaftestens. Leider hatte ich einen Mega-Kater, weil am freitag gefeiert ;-))))
Dafür konnte ich im Garten in der Sonne frühstücken, was genial war, aber aufs Rad ging leider kein Weg....Null. Dafür gestern ne Stunde geschwommen. Naja, so macht man keine Punkte gut. Morgen möchte ich mal wieder zur Arbeit fahren. Hoffe es wird trotz Grabeskälte aushaltbar.....Schönen Wochenstart euch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiniTurbine (2. März 2011)

Eieieie. heute bei -2 Grad zur Arbeit. schön kalt wars...Dafür bin ich jetzt gut durchblutet. Die ideale Satteleinstellung hab ich noch nicht gefunden, trotz rumgeschraube....es zwickt nach wie vor. Bin aber wieder mit Jeans gefahren. Für kurze Radlerhose wars mir echt zu zapfig


----------



## HiFi XS (2. März 2011)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Eieieie. heute bei -2 Grad zur Arbeit. schön kalt wars...Dafür bin ich jetzt gut durchblutet. Die ideale Satteleinstellung hab ich noch nicht gefunden, trotz rumgeschraube....es zwickt nach wie vor. Bin aber wieder mit Jeans gefahren. Für kurze Radlerhose wars mir echt zu zapfig



oh menno - ich bin ausgerechnet heute mit richtigen Halsschmerzen aufgewacht . Ich hab das ganze Wochenende gearbeitet und war verabredet um heute endlich mal eine tour zu machen und jetze fällt das alles im wasser  

Tini - finde ich toll daß du zur Arbeit fährst! Trage doch eine Polsterhose unter die normale Hose - oder unter irgendeiner Sporthose oder bequemerer Hose. Kannst du dich da nicht umziehen? Unterwäsche ist auch sehr oft die Ursache von solchen Problemen. Da kannst du den Sattel rumschieben wie du willst! Es kann aber ach passieren -trotz allem - dass dein körper sich langsam an die Strapazen gewöhnt. Wenn es 20 km auf der Strasse sind, finde ich nicht so kritisch. Im Gelände aber eher.


----------



## Marcie11 (8. März 2011)

Huhu Mädels, wie geht´s Euch? Ist ja momentan bestes Wetter, ich hatte leider am Wochenende keine Zeit für Sport, aber heute mußte ich unbedingt raus. Hatte aber mehr Lust zum laufen, war herrlich!


----------



## HiFi XS (9. März 2011)

Marcie11 schrieb:


> Huhu Mädels, wie geht´s Euch? Ist ja momentan bestes Wetter, ich hatte leider am Wochenende keine Zeit für Sport, aber heute mußte ich unbedingt raus. Hatte aber mehr Lust zum laufen, war herrlich!


Hallo Marci  * Hüst hust* Es ist momentan bestes Wetter und ich hocke weiter zu Hause und kuriere meine Erkältung aus. Ich hab mich vom Rad gezwungen!  Die kalte Luft reizt die Lungen und ich will unbedingt verhindern, dass die Erkältung dort festsetzt. Ich fahre nur das nötigste  und l-a-n-g-s-a-m.

Aber es sind 7 Tagen um und ich werde heute Abend Hallensport  machen und vielleicht am Wochenende kann ich wieder richtig fahren


----------



## Marcie11 (9. März 2011)

Och, Du arme! Gute Besserung!!


----------



## MissQuax (9. März 2011)

Hallo Mädels!

Ich lebe auch noch , hatte nur die letzten Tage sehr viel um die Ohren und bin zu fast gar nichts gekommen. Auch letztes Wochenende (bei Traumwetter ) nur gearbeitet. Aber wenigstens gestern mit dem Bike ins Büro gefahren.

Bin ab morgen ein paar Tage bei meiner Familie im Saarland zu Besuch, werde aber wohl ein Bike mitnehmen um dort ein bißchen in den Wäldern rumzudüsen (sehr schön, viele Trails). Und nächste Woche geht's endlich los mit dem Aufbau vom neuen Bike (Radon HT)! 

Allen eine angenehme restliche Woche und ein schönes Wochenende!

@ HiFi XS: wünsche dir auch gute Besserung!


----------



## HiFi XS (10. März 2011)

Danke Ladies, hat geholfen  Mir geht es langsam besser. Husten klingt ab. War heute ein bisschen unterwegs - habt die warme Luft geschnuppert. Es war wirklich warm und zum teil super windig. Gestern gings beim Badminton erstaunlich gut. Also, bald geht es wieder auf'm MTB!


----------



## Marcie11 (11. März 2011)

Ja, schön, freut mich für Dich!

Ich will auch heute auf´s Rad, morgen muß ich arbeiten, wir haben hier so´n Chaos    , aber ich hab mir wenigstens vorgenommen, mit dem Rad hinzufahren!


----------



## Marcie11 (13. März 2011)

Huhu Mädels!

Liege grad nach zwei Stunden RR-Fahren und anschließendem einstündigen Joggen auf dem Sofa.....*ächz*
Aber herrlich war´s, endlich kein Frieren mehr!! 

Und von gestern hab ich Muskelkater von der ersten Gartenarbeit dieses Jahr.....


----------



## Isika (13. März 2011)

Die Temperaturen steigen und das finden auch die Insekten wieder toll! Muss mich wieder an "Nase einatmen und Mund ausatmen" gewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (14. März 2011)

Huhu Mädels, 
ich bin erst mal raus  
nach meinem Urlaub war erst das Bike beim Händler und jetzt habe ich mich am vergangenen Samstag verhoben - momentan geht gar nix: gehen,stehen, sitzen : alles schmerzt! An biken ist momentan nicht zu denken - und das bei dem Wetter, könnte heulen !


----------



## TiniTurbine (14. März 2011)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Huhu Mädels,
> An biken ist momentan nicht zu denken - und das bei dem Wetter, könnte heulen !




Oh menno, das kenn ich leider gut. Das nervt! Gute und schnelle Besserung!


----------



## HiFi XS (14. März 2011)

GrÃ¼Ãe Ladies - als erstes eine gute Besserung an dich karmakiller.  Klingt schmerzhaft - ich hoffe es ist bald alles wieder gut.

Frau Turbine - hab gesehen, dass du lange Touren machst und uns dabei reichlich Punkte bescherst! 4 Stunden - JA!   Auch Marcie und Ms.Quax - ihr seid ja flieÃig dabei! Ich finde unser Team klasse  Marcie - Muskelkater bei der Gartenarbeit   Ich hoffe Du hast gewartet bis die Erde wieder aufgetaut war  Wir haben hier nur ein Blumenbett im Hinterhof ... MissQuax, wie gehtâs beim Aufbau?

Am Wochenende bin ich endlich raus gekommen. Hat wirklich SpaÃ gemacht ohne Winterhandschuhe fahren zu kÃ¶nnen! Ich habe sogar Sommerhandschuhe getragen. Mein Husten ist viel besser aber ich glaube es wird dauern bis es komplett weg ist. Eine hartnÃ¤ckige ErkÃ¤ltung ist das.


----------



## TiniTurbine (16. März 2011)

Jep, die lange Tour war allerdings ohne MTB.....sondern auf nem Oma-Rad der Mitteldeutschen Fahrradwerke AG quer durch Berlin. Teilweise wär die Strecke mit nem geländegängigen Rad sinnvoller gewsen - hat aber ohne Ende gerockt. Eigtl war ich von 11:00 bis 18:00 Uhr unterwegs, aber ich hab ja auch 1 ausgedehnte Pause eingelegt, daher sind 4h sicher ein faierer Mittelwert. Aufs MTB schaff ichs jetzt aber hoffentlich auch weider mehr. Gestern zur Arbeit und morgen wieder und das WE soll zwar regnerisch und kalt werden (zumindest in STGT), aber das wird mich nicht abhalten.....in den letzten Märztagen greif ich noch an. Und was sagt uns das? Bin halt einfach kein Winter-Pedaliero......


----------



## Marcie11 (19. März 2011)

Heute war wieder Rad-Wetter , mußte zwar auch wieder arbeiten, aber danach war ich unterwegs, die Temperaturen waren trotz heftigen Gegenwindes erträglich, die Sonne wärmt schon ganz schön, trotz Fahrtwind.
Aber mein Höhenmesser hat mir zuviele Höhenmeter angezeigt, scheinbar hat sich während der Fahrt der Luftdruck stark geändert, so extrem hatte ich das noch nie...


Noch eine Woche Winterpokal, mensch, wie schnell die Zeit im Nachhinein doch verging, kann mich noch erinnern, wie der Winter vor uns lag... und schwups ist er vorbei! Hurra! 
Ich hab diesen Winter weniger Punkte gesammelt als letztes Jahr, das liegt aber daran, daß ich diesmal nicht nur Fahrrad gefahren bin, sondern auch noch laufen und schwimmen auf dem Plan habe, da gibt´s halt weniger Punkte. Aber ich bin zufrieden, der WP hat mich doch das ein oder andere Mal angetrieben, wo ich ohne WP vielleicht nichts gemacht hätte....

Gute Besserung Karmakiller, so was blödes, Du arme!

Und gute Besserung auch an HiFi XS, kurier´s lieber in Ruhe aus, sonst schleppst Du das in den Frühling, das wäre ja zu ärgerlich!


----------



## HiFi XS (25. März 2011)

Danke Marci. Inzwischen bin ich auch wieder beim Punkten. Am Wochenende gibt's ein Mini-Ladies-Treff. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt dann vielleicht auch das eine oder andere langere Tour. Ich bin das erste Mal beim Winterpokal. Ich fand es toll ich mache nächstes Jahr wieder. Bis bald Color Radl Ladies!


----------



## TiniTurbine (28. März 2011)

Ui, etz is scho rum....

War nicht ganz so fleissig wie die allermeisten, aber hab als Ausrede auch das kaputte Knie, dass mich mindestens 1,5 Monate ganz außer Gefecht gesetzt hat. Ach und außerdem bin ich halt ein warmduscher.....
Trotzdem sehr zufrieden mit meiner "Leistung".
Hoffe wir machen das nächste Winter-Saison wieder???? Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch und war auch ein Ansporn----.

LG
Turbotini


----------



## HiFi XS (1. April 2011)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Ui, etz is scho rum....
> 
> War nicht ganz so fleissig wie die allermeisten, aber hab als Ausrede auch das kaputte Knie, dass mich mindestens 1,5 Monate ganz außer Gefecht gesetzt hat. Ach und außerdem bin ich halt ein warmduscher.....
> Trotzdem sehr zufrieden mit meiner "Leistung".
> ...





Stimmt, ist schon rum - das ging schnell! Ich bin auch mit meiner Leistung zufrieden und wäre auch nächste Winter-Saison dabei.

Hier ein Paar Bilder von den letzten Touren der Winterpokalsaison. Keine Aktionbilder  Einige der Ladies, die sich letztes Jahr beim Ladies Treffen kennengelernt haben, haben sich letztes Wochenende für 2 Touren wieder zusammengefunden. Ich war auch dabei und es war klasse.

Hier seht ihr mich am ersten Abend (es war auch schon dunkel - die Kamera hat selbst gut aufgehellt) auf der Hausrunde von Martina H. Da war ich voller Elan und Erwartung. 







Und hier bin ich am Sonntag nach zwei Tagestouren durch das hügelige Gelände. Ständig rauf und runter, wenig Waldautobahn und dafür reichlich Wurzel- und techniche Passagen (rauf und runter), die sehr schön zu fahren waren aber anstrengend für die Beine. Ich nenne sowas gern LEG MASHER! Ein super Ende zum Winterpokal war das. 






Trotz fleissiges Fahren durch den Winter, musste ich feststellen, dass mir Höhenmeter fehlten. Das habe ich nun aber gut nachgeholt.  



Grüße aus dem Flachland!


----------



## TiniTurbine (1. April 2011)

Ach und bevor ichs vergesse Hifi: Glückwunsch zum Sieg!!! Ich weiß, darum gehts hier nicht, aber du darfst trotzdem stolz sein... nächsten Winter liegt die Messlatte dann natürlich etwas höher ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (1. April 2011)

Daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht! Danke für die Blumen. Nächste Jahr gebe ich denTeampokal gern ab. Also, bis die Tage wieder kälter werden!


----------



## MissQuax (1. April 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

nachdem ich die letzten Tage sehr im Stress war und kaum zum Posten gekommen bin, möchte ich mich jetzt doch noch melden und mich bei allen fleißigen Mitstreiterinnen bedanken!

Es hat Spaß gemacht, war lustig und unterhaltsam - und hat für die Fitness echt was gebracht. Zwar habe ich persönlich nicht so viele Punkte erreicht, wie ich eigentlich wollte, aber so manches Mal waren echt die Umstände ungünstig - oder ich einfach mal zu faul! 

Unser Team-interner Pokal geht wohlverdient an HiFi XS - du ja mordsmäßig vorgelegt mit deinen ganzen Einheiten und dann noch einen super "Schlußspurt" hingelegt! 

Wenn ihr Lust und Interesse habt, können wir uns gerne zum nächsten WP hier wieder "treffen", ansonsten vielleicht bei einem Ladies Treffen oder im Bikepark (man sollte dort Namensschilder mit den mtb-news-Nicks tragen!  ).

Ich wünsche euch allen eine gute Zeit mit vielen tollen und unfallfreien MTB-Fahrten!

LG, MissQuax


----------



## karmakiller (4. April 2011)

Hallo Mädels, 
für mich war's eher ein Winter zum Vergessen, aber eine muß ja letzte werden 
Die Rückenschmerzen bessern sich so langsam und ich hoffe diese Woche endlich wieder auf's Rad zu können. Ich glaub mehr Pech kann man wettermäßig beim krank sein nicht haben  egal jetzt heißt es erst mal wieder gesund werden und hoffentlich bleiben. 
Es hat mir trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht mit euch und ich bin natürlich auch beim nächsten Winterpokal wieder dabei!


----------



## HiFi XS (4. April 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Lust und Interesse habt, können wir uns gerne zum nächsten WP hier wieder "treffen", ansonsten vielleicht bei einem Ladies Treffen oder im Bikepark (man sollte dort Namensschilder mit den mtb-news-Nicks tragen!  ).



Fände ich toll und wäre dabei.  

@ Karmakiller - weiterhin Dir eine gute Besserung. Mit dem warmen Wetter geht es bestimmt stettig aufwärts. 

Mordsmäßig fand ich, wie ihr früh morgens im Schnee zur Arbeit gefahren seid! Um 5:45 findest du mich bestimmt nicht auf dem Rad!  Auch mordsmäßig, dieses 'Lady' Team. Praktisch zu Dritt unter der top 100.


----------



## Martina H. (5. April 2011)

... na dann will ich mal ein bisschen von HiFi's Action zeigen 

Leider war die Bildausbeute an dem WE nicht so gut - wir sind halt gefahren  - nicht umsonst lag sie auf dem Boden  


Schlechte Quali bitte ich zu entschuldigen


----------



## HiFi XS (11. April 2011)

Tja, danke Martina - die harmlose Spaßerein! Al ob. Das waren 2 Tagen knockenharter Touren mit 






und vor allem 






der Quälmeister - der einzige, der nach 4 Stunden am lächeln war  und  uns kaputtgefahren hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (11. April 2011)

... der "Quälmeister"     











 ... schau genau hin - so ganz entspannt ist das Lächeln nicht


----------



## lucie (11. April 2011)

Jawoll, genau das ist der Quälmeister!!! Habe ihn sofort wiedererkannt.
Und dann hat er uns auch noch dazu animiert, über gepflegte Rasenflächen eines Parkes zu heizen (und damit meine ich keinen Bikepark)!
Nee, nee, nee - Leute gibt's.


----------



## Martina H. (11. April 2011)

... der Name bleibt hängen


----------



## frogmatic (11. April 2011)

Der Quälmeister scheint ja *alle* klein gekriegt zu haben...


----------



## Martina H. (11. April 2011)

F A S T    Alle...

... an mir beist er sich seit 1990 die Zähne aus  


... genug off Topic ...


----------



## TiniTurbine (13. April 2011)

der grinst auch noch so hämisch. 
Arbeitet der etwa bei der Polizei?


----------



## HiFi XS (14. April 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Der Quälmeister scheint ja *alle* klein gekriegt zu haben...



Nein, gar nicht und Lucie ! ... du warst auch immer vorne, soweit ich in meiner Misere mitgekriegt habe     Irgendwann aber revanchieren wir uns, oder?


----------



## TiniTurbine (14. Oktober 2011)

Hey Mädels,

heute Morgen beim Radfahren zur Arbeit mit rund 3 Grad wurde mir bewusst: Der Winter naht unaufhaltsam.... Daher meine Frage: MAchen wir wieder beim Winterpokal zusammen mit? War doch ne angenehme Runde letztes Jahr, oder?
Ich versuche dieses Jahr auch wieder öfter aufs Rad zu kommen, letztes Jahr war ich ja durch Kreuzband-OP Nachwehen gehandicaped...

Wie schauts? Würd mich froin..
Turbine


----------



## Marcie11 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich muß mir das noch überlegen, hab jetzt grad seit gestern schon ein Team im RR-Forum mit Mädels aus dem Triathlon-Forum....
Könnte zwar hier parallel auch mitmachen, da ich eh hier meine Trainingsverwaltung habe....mmmh, also, wenn das Team wieder zustande kommt, würd ich´s machen, aber ein neues Team würde ich mir jetzt hier nicht suchen.


----------



## MissQuax (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi Mädels,

ich will beim WP wieder "durchstarten" - sehr gerne wieder mit euch!
(HiFi XS, Marcie11, TiniTurbine, karmakiller) 

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr euch in den nächsten Tagen entscheiden und hier Bescheid geben würdet. Danke!

LG,
eure (hochmotivierte ) MissQuax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (15. Oktober 2011)

Also, wie gesagt, wenn unser Team wieder zustande kommt, mach ich auch hier wieder mit!!


----------



## TiniTurbine (15. Oktober 2011)

ich auch!!!!


----------



## MissQuax (15. Oktober 2011)

Prima! 

Fehlen nur noch die Statements von HiFi XS und karmakiller!


----------



## karmakiller (15. Oktober 2011)

ich freu mich schon sehr  auf ein neues ! und : eine muß ja letzte werden !


----------



## MissQuax (15. Oktober 2011)

Super!!! 

Ob wir mit vereinten Kräften HiFi XS noch überreden können? Sie hat ja immerhin beim letzten Mal die meisten Punkte eingefahren!


----------



## HiFi XS (15. Oktober 2011)

Jo Ms Quax - ich hab kurz ma überlegt eine Berliner-Gruppe zu versuchen... aber ok wenn ja ALLE wieder dabei sind - dann bin ich natürlich auch dabei


----------



## karmakiller (16. Oktober 2011)

super - unser Captain ist mit an Board


----------



## MissQuax (16. Oktober 2011)

Yeah, wir sind also "in bewährter Aufstellung"  wieder am Start! 

Sobald der WP 2011/2012 freigeschaltet ist, werde ich uns anmelden!

Freue mich schon auf viele schöne (und unschöne ) Winterfahrten bei Dunkelheit, in Matschepampe und Schnee, mit eisgekühlten Zehen und Fingern, triefender Nase, eingesifften Klamotten und bis zur Unkenntlichkeit verdreckten Bikes!  
Und natürlich auf die nette Kommunikation hier mit euch!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag. Für mich fällt heute Biken leider aus, habe seit gestern abend (schon wieder) Halsschmerzen.  Aber besser jetzt als während des WP!


----------



## MissQuax (16. Oktober 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Jo Ms Quax - ich hab kurz ma überlegt eine Berliner-Gruppe zu versuchen... aber ok wenn ja ALLE wieder dabei sind - dann bin ich natürlich auch dabei



Darüber freue ich mich natürlich ganz besonders!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hey, klasse, alle wieder da!! 
Freu mich schon auf´s Punktesammeln!! 

Hab mir endlich Winterradschuhe zugelegt, die erste Testfahrt am Freitag war super, 3 Stunden warme Füße, aber die Temperaturen sind ja auch noch nicht sooo schlimm, waren ca.11 Grad, aber mit RR, da ist es ja immer noch ein bißchen kälter.
Hab mich auch einmal die Woche zum Spinning angemeldet, freu mich aber auch auf matschige Ausfahrten am Wochenende!


----------



## TiniTurbine (17. Oktober 2011)

Super.
@Karma: den Kampf um den letzten Platz werde ich dir diesmal wieder schwer machen...




MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag. Für mich fällt heute Biken leider aus, habe seit gestern abend (schon wieder) Halsschmerzen.  Aber besser jetzt als während des WP!



Dito!!!! So geiles Wetter und ich den ganzen Tag im Bett


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Oktober 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> DarÃ¼ber freue ich mich natÃ¼rlich ganz besonders!!!




Alles klar KapitÃ¤n - freu mich auch. Die Unterstutzung in dieser Gruppe ist top  



TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Superâ¦.
> @Karma: den Kampf um den letzten Platz werde ich dir diesmal wieder schwer machen...



ich werde dieses jahr eine weniger gute punktesklavin sein  - es wird spannend - vor allem aber es wird gefahren


----------



## MissQuax (18. Oktober 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Alles klar Kapitän - freu mich auch. Die Unterstutzung in dieser Gruppe ist top
> ich werde dieses jahr eine weniger gute punktesklavin sein  - es wird spannend - vor allem aber es wird gefahren



Genau, Hauptsache es wird gefahren (oder sonstwie gesportelt)!

Habe gerade gesehen, daß der WP eine neue Startseite hat - am 07.11. geht die Wertung los, die Teamgründung ist noch nicht freigegeben. Aber ich bleibe am Ball und dann werden wir zumindest bei der Gründung bei den Ersten sein! 

LG, MissQuax


----------



## TiniTurbine (21. Oktober 2011)

Waaaaas, erst am 7.11.???? Also heute morgen aufm Rad hab ich so gefroren wie den ganzen letzten Winter nicht (aber natürlich nur gefühlt - die Wahrnehmung ist zu Beginn der kalten Jahreszeit ja noch etwas sensibler). 
Trotzdem: Rein meterologisch könnte es wegen mir schon losgehen. Heut wars bei uns neblig, glatt und ne lange Unterbuxe wäre jut jewesen..... War auch das erste Mal seit Mai, dass ich kein Rennen auf dem Fahrradweg annehmen musste...because, I was all alone. Naja, egal, ich trags mir schonmal in mein virtuelles "Ichbinganzschönhadddrauf"-Punktekonto ein.


----------



## Marcie11 (21. Oktober 2011)

Schade, daß es nicht schon am 31.10. losgeht! Hatte ich eigentlich gedacht! 
Hier ist strahlender Sonnenschein! Morgen mach ich ´ne lange Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

das Team ist gegründet - ihr könnt beitreten! 

LG, MissQuax


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Captain Quax - hab mich angemeldet!  LG hifi


----------



## MissQuax (24. Oktober 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hallo Captain Quax - hab mich angemeldet!  LG hifi





Freue mich sehr! Noch mehr würde ich mich freuen, wenn wir uns irgendwann mal wiedersehen würden! 

GLG, MissQuax


----------



## MissQuax (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

wir sind jetzt fast komplett - nur karmakiller fehlt noch! Werde ihr mal ne PN schreiben.

Scharrt ihr auch schon mit den Hufen?


----------



## Marcie11 (26. Oktober 2011)

Jaaa, ich zähle jetzt schon im Geiste immer die Punkte.....


----------



## TiniTurbine (26. Oktober 2011)

Oh gott, mit so "Übermotivierten" seh ich wieder alt aus. Karma meld Dich schnell an, Ich brauch Dich!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Oktober 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Freue mich sehr! Noch mehr würde ich mich freuen, wenn wir uns irgendwann mal wiedersehen würden!
> 
> GLG, MissQuax



Bei mir genau so. Das Ladies Treffen ist wirklich eine tolle Sache! Hat dieses Jahr wieder Spaß gemacht und für mich die 'neuen' zu treffen eine Bereicherung. Wäre schön wenn wir uns auch im Rahmen des Winter Pokals treffen könnten. Snowbiking


----------



## MissQuax (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

noch ist unser Team nicht komplett - karmakiller hat weder die Aufnahme ins Team beantragt noch sich hier gemeldet.

Ich möchte ungern mit nur 4 Personen an den Start gehen. Daher meine Frage: weiß jemand etwas von ihr (vielleicht Urlaub?) und/oder wie lange sollen wir ihr noch Zeit geben für den Teambeitritt, bevor wir den Platz für jemand anders "ausschreiben"?

Wäre natürlich schöner, wenn karmakiller wieder mit dabei wäre ...

LG, MissQuax


----------



## HiFi XS (30. Oktober 2011)

karmakiller schrieb:


> super - unser Captain ist mit an Board





MissQuax schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> noch ist unser Team nicht komplett - karmakiller hat weder die Aufnahme ins Team beantragt noch sich hier gemeldet.
> 
> ...



Hallo MissQuax,

karmakiller hat sich neulich gezeigt... sie wird sich bestimmt anmelden. Gibt ihr bitte noch etwas Zeit. Das wird schon. 

PS hab Ms. Killer auch eine PN geschickt!


----------



## karmakiller (31. Oktober 2011)

puh - das war knapp 
sorry ich war im Urlaub, natürlich bin ich dabei 
noch 1 Woche, dann geht's los !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiniTurbine (31. Oktober 2011)

karmakiller schrieb:


> puh - das war knapp
> sorry ich war im Urlaub, natürlich bin ich dabei
> noch 1 Woche, dann geht's los !




juhuuu!


----------



## MissQuax (31. Oktober 2011)

karmakiller schrieb:


> puh - das war knapp



Wir wollten dir ja nur ein bißchen Angst machen! 

Freue mich, daß du wieder dabei bist und wir jetzt komplett sind!


----------



## karmakiller (4. November 2011)

Hallo Team 
was mich mal interessieren würde - wie viele km seid ihr denn so bisher dieses Jahr gefahren  ? 
Soll jetzt kein großer Sch****-vergleich werden  , würde mich einfach mal interessieren 
Bei mir sind es bisher ca 2200 km , Höhenmeter müßte ich auf dem Tacho im Keller bei der nächsten Fahrt nachsehen.Ich liege meistens so zwischen 2000 und 3000km pro Jahr , nur MTB, nur so zum Spaß: kein Rennen, kein Training, kein Arbeitsweg

noch 3 Tage, ich hoffe das Wetter bleibt so


----------



## TiniTurbine (4. November 2011)

Hi Karma,

also ich liege janz jenau bei 2.322,60 km und 24.160 hm. (Endlich kann ichs mal loswerden ohne das Gefühl eines Sch****-Vergleichs haben zu müssen ) Hab dieses Jahr erstmals die Trainingsverwaltung hier im Forum genutzt und daher weiß ich das so genau.....allerdings ist bei mir viel Arbeitsweg dabei und da ich aufm Berg wohne und im Tal arbeite schrubb ich täglich meine 400hm....da kommt was zusammen. Mit Sicherheit ist das das meiste was ich jemals in meinem Leben innerhalb eines Jahres mit dem rad gefahren bin - bin ja noch nicht so lange dabei mit dem MTB. 
Ob ich bis Jahresende die 3.000 knacke? Also wenn der Herbst so bleibt, wie er momentan ist, könnte das sein....aber das wäre recht unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## MissQuax (4. November 2011)

Oh je, das schreib ich ja gar nicht gerne ... ich war ziemlich "faul" dieses Jahr: Bis heute knapp 2.100 km und 15800 Hm (habe auf dem Arbeitsweg nur ca. 100 Hm).  

Aber der WP wird's rausreissen! Bin letzten Winter WP-bedingt mehr gefahren als diesen Sommer! 

Zu meinen "Glanzzeiten" ging da mehr: von Jan - 11. Okt 2008 (ab da längerer Ausfall wegen Unfall  )  4.700 km und Jan - 13. Sept 2009 (wieder langer Ausfall wegen Unfall ) immerhin noch ca. 2.400 km.

Ich gelobe aber fürs nächste Jahr wieder Besserung - der WP soll den Anfang machen!


----------



## Marcie11 (4. November 2011)

Hab die 3.000km schon geknackt, allerdings das meiste mit RR. Höhenmeter waren bisher 37.000.

Mädels, ich bin heute morgen mit Halsschmerzen aufgewacht, bei mir ein untrügliches Zeichen für eine nahende Erkältung...
Noch geht´s mir super, morgen früh wird sich rausstellen, ob ich was krieg, ich WILL NIX HABEN!! Wollte morgen radeln und laufen, menno!


----------



## HiFi XS (4. November 2011)

Wirklich sehr beachtlich, was manche von euch fahrt! Wow.  (besonders die Höhenmeter, welche es hier in der Hauptstadt gar nicht gibt )

Ich hatte mal ein Tacho auf meinem MTB   ...hab's aber fast nie benutzt. Für das Winterpokal notiere ich die Zeit und wenn ich schon weiss, dann schreibe ich auch die km auf. Ich bin Hobby-Fahrerin und fahr MTB aus Leidenschaft! Wenn ich in der Gruppe fahre, halte ich meist gut mit - das reicht mir 


Ausserdem übe ich andere Sportarten aus... Kraftsport, Schwimmen, Badminton, Laufen, Langlauf...


----------



## karmakiller (6. November 2011)

Also ohne Tacho könnte ich nicht fahren - da fehlt mir was. Ist zwar nur für mich selbst, aber ich weiß immer gerne, wie viel ich gefahren bin. 
Die Höhenmeter hab ich gestern nachgesehen: 38.000 - auf die kommt man hier automatisch: Wenn ich fahren will, muß ich erst mal nach oben 
Morgen geht's los, ich freu mich


----------



## MissQuax (7. November 2011)

Die ersten Punkte sind eingefahren! Habe gesehen, daß nicht nur ich gleich am ersten Tag fleißig war! 

Bin schon ganz heiß drauf, gleich morgen früh wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu fahren! 

LG, MissQuax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (8. November 2011)

soooo, erste Tour eingetragen *juhuuu* .Es war schon recht kühl heute, das war am Sonntag noch ganz anders... naja, jetzt weiß ich Bescheid, dass ich mich etwas wärmer anziehen muß  aber so lange es trocken bleibt und nicht viel kälter wird, will ich nicht meckern


----------



## HiFi XS (8. November 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Die ersten Punkte sind eingefahren! Habe gesehen, daß nicht nur ich gleich am ersten Tag fleißig war!
> 
> Bin schon ganz heiß drauf, gleich morgen früh wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu fahren!
> 
> LG, MissQuax



Liebe Teamladies - ich bin am Sonntag über Bord gegangen  Ja, prompt zum Pokalstart... bald geht es aber auch bei mir los. 



karmakiller schrieb:


> Also ohne Tacho könnte ich nicht fahren - da fehlt mir was. Ist zwar nur für mich selbst, aber ich weiß immer gerne, wie viel ich gefahren bin.
> Die Höhenmeter hab ich gestern nachgesehen: 38.000 - auf die kommt man hier automatisch: Wenn ich fahren will, muß ich erst mal nach oben
> Morgen geht's los, ich freu mich



Bergziege! Wir sollen mal ein LO ColorRadl Treffen organizeiren, dann kann ich euch hinterher hecheln  

lg
hifi


----------



## MissQuax (8. November 2011)

Habe heute morgen (mal wieder) verschlafen, war dann zu spät für mit dem Bike auf Arbeit zu fahren. Habe daher heute abend eine Runde Nacht-Walking gemacht - zur Strafe!  

Aber morgen früh klappt es wieder - gehe mal extra früh ins Bett - obwohl ich ja eher eine "Nachteule" bin. 




HiFi XS schrieb:


> Liebe Teamladies - ich bin am Sonntag über Bord gegangen  Ja, prompt zum Pokalstart... bald geht es aber auch bei mir los.



Keine Angst, du findest bestimmt noch den Anschluss! 





HiFi XS schrieb:


> Bergziege! Wir sollen mal ein LO ColorRadl Treffen organizeiren, dann kann ich euch hinterher hecheln
> 
> lg
> hifi



Von hinterher hecheln kann bei dir ja wohl nicht die Rede sein. Außerdem: wenn ich dabei bin, ist sonst niemand die letzte - zumindest nicht berghoch!


----------



## MissQuax (9. November 2011)

Na also, geht doch - heute morgen habe ich den Hintern rechtzeitig aus dem Bett bekommen um mit dem Bike auf die Arbeit zu fahren. 

Und weil die Beine vom gestrigen (strammen) Walking und der Arbeitsfahrt heute noch nicht genug "gequietscht" haben, bin ich vorhin das erste Mal in eine Gymnastikstunde des örtlichen Turnvereins gegangen.

War ganz schön anstrengend (morgen hab' ich garantiert Muskelkater!), weil ungewohnt - beim Biken werden eben viele Muskelgruppen, besonders die des Oberkörpers, vernachlässigt. Wollte dieses "Projekt" schon länger in Angriff nehmen, klasse, daß ich mich dank WP jetzt endlich dazu aufgerafft habe!   Mal sehen, was der Turnverein sonst noch so zu bieten hat, der Mitgliedsbeitrag ist auf jeden Fall mehr als erschwinglich: 24  pro Jahr!

Morgen fahre ich mit dem Auto zur Arbeit, weil ich direkt anschließend einen Termin beim Beulendoktor habe - noch der Schaden vom letzten Winter, wo mich mein Nachbar beim Ausparken gerammt hat - er konnte auf glatter Strasse nicht mehr bremsen.   Aber ob es klug ist, das VOR diesem Winter machen zu lassen?   Egal, habe noch einen Gutschein für so eine Smart Repair, der verfällt sonst.

LG, MissQuax


----------



## karmakiller (16. November 2011)

Hallo Team, 
ich wollte den Thread nach 1 Woche mal wiederbeleben 
Das Wetter zur Zeit gefällt mir, ich hatte heute meinen freien Tag und hab eine schöne Tour in der Sonne gemacht - *so* kann's bleiben 
und bei euch ? alles im grünen Bereich ?

Sagt mal, fahrt ihr eigentlich mit Buff ? Mit ganz normalem ? Oder hat vielleicht eine von euch schon mal so ein Polar-Buff oder Windstopper-Buff ausprobiert ? 
Ich liebe die Dinger ja und mag mir ein neues kaufen, ich weiß halt nur noch nicht welches. Es gibt auch solche mit Kapuze, sahen auch witzig aus.


----------



## HiFi XS (16. November 2011)

Hallo karmakiller! Ich lebe noch aber fahr irgendwie weniger Rad als sonst.... Tja, bei dem WETTER  ist das fast eine Sunde... Na gut - ich arbeite projektgebunden und es gibt sehr viel zu tun. Ich hoffe, dass ich bald mehr Freizeit habe und mehr fahren kann. Ihr seid aber alle sehr fleißig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (17. November 2011)

Huhu, ja, bin auch noch da. Ich fahre jetzt im Winter mit Buff, ganz normal, also dünner Stoff, zieh ich auch nur im Winter an. Ich zieh das wie eine Mütze über den Kopf, so daß auch die Ohren bedeckt sind.

Ich radel ja nicht nur, sondern muß auch noch Laufen, Schwimmen und Krafttraining unterbringen. Mittwochs ist bei mir jetzt immer Spinning angesagt, draußen radeln kann ich jetzt nur noch am Wochenende, da ich abends im Dunkeln nicht mehr so gerne losfahre, dann laufe ich lieber oder setz mich auf´s Ergometer. Das Aufwärmen vor dem Krafttraining mach ich natürlich auf dem Ergometer und das hab ich jetzt seit Winterpokalstart auch auf 15Minuten ausgedehnt, vorher immer nur 10 Minuten, aber das wäre ja Verschwendung...


----------



## HiFi XS (17. November 2011)

Hey Karma - ich trage ein Buff lieber um den Hals. Ich benutze ein Stirnband mit Windstopper -am besten ein straffes Stirnband das die Ohren gut abdeckt. Ich brauche nur in sehr kaltem Wetter etwas oben auf dem Kopf. Manchmal aber ein Buff über den Stirnband   Oder sogar 2 Stirnbänder...

Marcie - deine Punkte werden unser Teamkonto ordentlich waschen lassen! Juhu!


----------



## Marcie11 (18. November 2011)

Naja, dadurch, daß ich nicht nur radel, werden es eben nicht soo viele! Laufen und Schwimmen gibt ja nicht so viele Punkte....


----------



## HiFi XS (18. November 2011)

Marcie11 schrieb:


> Naja, dadurch, daß ich nicht nur radel, werden es eben nicht soo viele! Laufen und Schwimmen gibt ja nicht so viele Punkte....




Ja, hab das selbe Problem (bei weitem nicht im gleichen Umfang!). Aber die Punkte addieren sich ja


----------



## MissQuax (18. November 2011)

Hi Mädels,

toll, daß ihr alle so fleißig seid! 

Ich falle wohl mal wieder einige Tage aus - hatte heute morgen urplötzlich Halsweh, Brummschädel und habe abwechselnd geschwitzt und gefroren. 

Naja, vielleicht kann ich ja wenigstens eine kleine Runde walken gehen.

@ karma:  ich habe mehrere Buffs. Benutze sie bei allen möglichen Gelegenheiten, als Schalersatz oder Kopfbedeckung. Zum Biken auch, die normalen (dünnen) bis ca. 0° C, als Kombi Schal/Mütze, wenn es kälter ist nehm ich meist einen kuscheligen Polar-Buff - das Fleece-Teil für den Hals, den dünnen Teil für den Kopf und dann zusätzlich noch eine dünnes Helmmützchen drauf. Und wenn es ganz schlimm wird mit der Kälte oder es so richtigen eisigen Wind hat, habe ich noch eine prima Gesichtsmaske, die sehr gut Wangen und Nase schützt.

 Für Temperaturen über dem Gefrierpunkt sind mir die Polar-Buffs aber einfach zu warm. Da tun es die dünnen, notfalls zwei - jeweils doppelt gelegt einer für den Hals, der andere für den Kopf.

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## karmakiller (18. November 2011)

Hallo, 
danke für die Infos - ich fahre auch bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen, also um die 3-5° immer schon mit dem Buff vorm Mund und atme dadurch, meine Bronchien sind bei kühler bis kalter Luft sehr empfindlich ;-) 
Ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals gehört, dass das Polar-Buff doch *sehr* warm ist. Ich überleg's mir mal. Diese Kapuze reizt mich auch noch, da das Tuch vor dem Mund dabei schon vorgeschnitten ist. Sieht zumindest bequem aus. 
Ich muß die Tücher bestellen, weil ich so einen schmalen Hals habe und daher ein Junior- oder ein Lady-Buff benötige - und da gibt's in den Läden vor Ort nicht allzu viel zur Auswahl.  

@MissQuax: 
Gute Besserung


----------



## Mausoline (18. November 2011)

Ich klink mich kurz ein 

Die Buffs gibts auch aus Wolle, dünn wie normales Buff und fühlt sich ganz toll an, besorg ich mir jetzt auch 

Gruß Mausoline und wieder weg


----------



## TiniTurbine (22. November 2011)

Hi ihr fleißigen Winterpokaler,

bin - Wetter sei dank - auch viel mehr auf dem Rad als dass für einen November normal wäre. Trotzdem: bei morgens 1 Grad und einer etwa 2km langen steilen Abfahrt, auf der ich 60km/h drauf kriege, friere ich schnelle (auch im Sommer!). Ich fahre mit dünnem Buff am Hals (oder auch einfach nem Schal) und hab aber noch so n Käppchen auf den Ohren. Also so ne Skullcap für unterm Helm. Etwa das hier:
http://www.active-out.eu/SUGOI-warme-winddichte-Fahrradmuetze-Laufmuetze-Firewall-Skull-Cap

Da ziehts nicht an der Kopfhaut und wenns mal bissle regnet, bleiben die Haare auch trocken.

LG turbo


----------



## karmakiller (22. November 2011)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Trotzdem: bei morgens 1 Grad und einer etwa 2km langen steilen Abfahrt,* auf der ich 60km/h drauf kriege*, friere ich schnelle (auch im Sommer!). Ich fahre mit dünnem Buff am Hals (oder auch einfach nem Schal) und hab aber noch so n Käppchen auf den Ohren. Also so ne Skullcap für unterm Helm. Etwa das hier:
> http://www.active-out.eu/SUGOI-warme-winddichte-Fahrradmuetze-Laufmuetze-Firewall-Skull-Cap
> 
> Da ziehts nicht an der Kopfhaut und wenns mal bissle regnet, bleiben die Haare auch trocken.
> ...



 ui, das hab ich mit meinem Mountainbike noch nie geschafft, ab 45km/h bekomm' ich Angst 
so eine Unterhelmkappe hab ich von Mammut - die ist super !
Bin mir mit dem Buff immernoch unschlüssig...


----------



## HiFi XS (22. November 2011)

Buff ist für mich nicht warm genug um die Ohren. Vielleicht ist eins mit Windstopper gut aber ich bleibe lieber bei meinem Windstopper Stirnband. Ich hatte mal eins für Damen von Pearl Izumi, das mir perfekt passte. Ich finde so eins von Pearl aber nicht mehr... Dieses würde ich sofort kaufen, wenn ich wusste, das es mir passt - Unisex/Einheitsgrößen sind so eine Sache ...

Ich trage manchmal auch ein Buff (eigentlich ein HAD) aber bei richtig kaltem Wetter geht das nicht mehr. Auch die Stoffmenge geht mir auf dem Kragen  Zu viele Falten und irgendwie bleibt das Ding nicht sitzen. 

Ja, kalt ist es morgens. Heute war ich hier und da und überall mit dem Rad aber die Strecken waren nie länger als 10 Minuten! Bin zZ zu schnell unterwegs mit dem 1 ganger.  Nein... das waren kurzere Strecken aber viele - aber das darf man ja nicht eintragen!  Gestern bin ich Walking gegangen und echt war es SCHÖN mit der Sonne und so... hier ein paar Bilder vom frostigen Boden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (27. November 2011)

Hallo Ladies - 

ich könnte heute eine lange Tour fahren (endlich) - das war schon anstrengend und mein Arm und Schlüsselbein tun leicht weh aber es geht schon. Ich habe mich in letzter Zeit (nach meine Überbord-Aktion) geschont da ich eine Brustmuskelzerrung hatte. Eigentlich nur wenn ich das Vorderrad hochreisse ist es problematisch, aber was macht man die ganze Zeit... ja genau das!  Aber unser Punktekonto sieht besser aus   ich hoffe, ihr habt ein gutes WE hinter euch.


----------



## MissQuax (7. Dezember 2011)

Edit: Posting ist überflüssig geworden - ein Mod ist zwischenzeitlich aktiv gewesen!

DANKE! )))


----------



## TiniTurbine (7. Dezember 2011)

schei....Wetter hier im Süden


----------



## karmakiller (7. Dezember 2011)

Hier im Südwesten auch 

Um meinen jährlichen Frühjahrsrückenschmerzen vorzubeugen, hab ich wieder mit meinem Rückentraining begonnen. Ich hab mir so eine DVD bestellt als zusätzlichen Anreiz dranzubleiben - bis jetzt wirkt es 

aber radeln macht trotzdem mehr Spaß


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Dezember 2011)

Der Regen hat uns mitten in der Tour voll erwischt - bin eine Stunde im strömenden Regen nach Hause gefahren. Die neue, angeblich wetterfeste Handschuhe (von Rose) waren eine Katastrophe. Ich habe gefroren ohne ende. Aber ein Paar Punkte konnte ich reinfahren


----------



## TiniTurbine (8. Dezember 2011)

Man das ging ja fix: da setzt man mal ne Woche halbwegs aus mit dem Radln und schon wird man nach unten "durchgereicht" 

Naja, ich bleib dran.der November war halt doch "außergewöhnlich".


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Ladies 

ich wollte heute Radfahren - das Wetter war TOP. Aber es gab andere Verpfichtungen und ich hatte nicht soooo viel Zeit. Die Luft riecht ja schon nach Schnee - auch wenn es in der Sonne heute relativ warm war bin ich auf die Idee gekommen - Schlittschuhlaufen  Es gibt ja die Kunsteisbahn 

Man, Schlittschuhlaufen ist ganz schon anstrengend  Verdammt  Es war aber total schön draußen  es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## MissQuax (11. Dezember 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> bin ich auf die Idee gekommen - Schlittschuhlaufen  Es gibt ja die Kunsteisbahn
> 
> Man, Schlittschuhlaufen ist ganz schon anstrengend  Verdammt  Es war aber total schön draußen  es hat sich gelohnt.



Ist ja lustig - genau auf die gleiche Idee bin ich heute auch gekommen und war mit meinem Freund in der Eishalle. War sehr ungewohnt (bin Jahre nicht mehr auf dem Eis gewesen), aber hat Spaß gemacht. Morgen werde ich bestimmt etwas Muskelkater haben, weil da mal wieder Muskeln beansprucht werden, die sonst mehr oder weniger einen Dornröschenschlaf führen. 

Fürs nächste Mal werde ich mir aber wohl neue Schlittschuhe kaufen müssen, da an meinen alten Koflach (Hartschalenschuhe) der Zahn der Zeit genagt hat und die Polsterung innen anfängt zu bröseln. Aber es gibt ja immer mal günstige Angebote.

Mal noch ein paar nette Worte vom "Kapitän" an sein Team:

Mädels, wir schlagen uns prächtig: wir sind unter den TOP 200 und bei den reinen Frauen-Teams (zumindest die das Wort "Ladies" im Team-Namen führen) auf Platz 4 von 11. 

"Zugpferd" ist natürlich derzeit Marcie - echt super fleißig - großes Lob!   Aber auch alle anderen sind gut dabei. Schaut euch nur unserem Punkte-"Kuchen" an: die Stücke sind relativ gleichmäßig verteilt. Wir sind wirklich ein sehr homogenes Team!  

Ich bin sehr stolz auf euch - weiter so! 

GLG, MissQuax


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Dezember 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> I*st ja lustig - genau auf die gleiche Idee bin ich heute auch gekommen und war mit meinem Freund in der Eishalle.*



 Gibt's nicht! 



MissQuax schrieb:


> Mädels, wir schlagen uns prächtig: wir sind unter den TOP 200 und bei den reinen Frauen-Teams (zumindest die das Wort "Ladies" im Team-Namen führen) auf Platz 4 von 11.



und da staune ich  cool.  Ich bin auf jeden Fall im richtigen Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (24. Dezember 2011)

So, hab noch schnell ein kleines Ründchen gedreht, jetzt kann Weihnachten kommen....

Wünsche Euch allen schönes Weihnachten!!!


----------



## MissQuax (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich war auch noch schnell vor der Bescherung eine Runde durch matschige Weinberge drehen - aber egal, Hauptsache frische Luft, Bewegung - und ein paar Pünktchen! 

Ich wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten und ein "braves Christkind"!  

LG, MissQuax


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Dezember 2011)

Dann waren wir gestern wohl wenigstens zu dritt unterwegs   Das war mein Geschenk an mich - Zeit zum Fahren!  Alles Matsch und regnerisch - egal - ich hab mich riesig gefreut


----------



## karmakiller (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Team, ich lebe noch ;-) - leider muss ich ab 
Mitte Dezember immer feststellen,dass Weihnachten, Arbeiten im Einzelhandel und Winterpokal nicht zusammen passen :-( Aber heute hatte ich wieder Zeit und Lust und es hat mal nicht geregnet. Schön war's! Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch schöne Weihnachten


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Dezember 2011)

hallo color radl ladies! grüße euch aus dem Winter Wonderland  Bin die letzten Tagen in den mountainbike eldorado rund um den Ochsenkopf - sehr sehr schön hier! Viel Schnee ja zum Langlauffahren. würde gern im Frühling zurückkommen. Ein super Ort für das Ladies Treffen. Wünsche euch allen einen Guten Rutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (1. Januar 2012)

Hi Mädels,

ich wünsche euch allen ein gutes, glückliches und erfolgreiches neues Jahr mit tollen crashfreien Biketouren/-einsätzen!   



HiFi XS schrieb:


> hallo color radl ladies! grüße euch aus dem Winter Wonderland  Bin die letzten Tagen in den mountainbike eldorado rund um den Ochsenkopf - sehr sehr schön hier! Viel Schnee ja zum Langlauffahren. würde gern im Frühling zurückkommen. Ein super Ort für das Ladies Treffen. Wünsche euch allen einen Guten Rutsch



HiFi, ich beneide dich ein bißchen - sieht echt toll aus - Skilanglauf würde ich auch gerne mal machen. Und Ochsenkopf per Bike steht schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste - wenn es mit einem "großen" Ladies-Treffen dort nichts wird, können wir das vielleicht mal "in kleinem Rahmen" ins Auge fassen!

LG, MissQuax


----------



## TiniTurbine (4. Januar 2012)

Ich wünsche euch auch natürlich ein frohes NEUES und vor allem gesundes 2012!!!

Ihr seid so fleißig gewesen, über Weihnachten, während ich die meiste Zeit mit Feiern verbracht habe ....Naja, jetzt heißt es erstmal ein paar Tage Wellness mit Sauna und Co und dann starte ich wieder richtig durch. Muss trainieren, mache im Sommer meine erste Alpenüberquerung....hab schon "Angst" 

Ach und über Weihnachten hab ich nicht nur gefeiert (aber überwiegend) sondern auch ein neues, altes Singelspeed aufgebaut. Der Rahmen ist ein Peugeot und von 1968. Alles nur Low-Budget, aber es fuhr sich trotzdem super....bis die Kette riss. Zum Glück ist mir nichts passiert, aber ich hoffe die nächste hält besser. Glaub ich hab beim zusammennieten was verbockt.

Wow, *Hifi*! Skilanglauf hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr gemacht. Denke, du hattest viel Spaß!!


----------



## karmakiller (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 
ich wünsche euch allen auch noch ein frohes neues Jahr 

Vorgestern war plötzlich beim Bergauffahren ein sehr langsam fahrendes Auto hinter mir zu hören. Ich fahre immer mit Kopfhörern, aber so dass ich schon noch was von der Umgebung mitbekomme, meistens höre ich Hörbücher. Das kam mir irgendwie komisch vor,weil das Auto nicht überholt, obwohl so viel Platz war - daher dreh mich zur Seite um zu gucken was los ist: da schießt ein Rennradfahrer an mir vorbei, überholt mich somit und fällt dann nach circa 30 Meter vor mir vom Rad und hustet und kotzt sich quasi die Seele aus dem Leib 
-> das war wirklich befremdlich


----------



## HiFi XS (6. Januar 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Hi Mädels, ....Skilanglauf würde ich auch gerne mal machen. Und Ochsenkopf per Bike steht schon lange auf meiner Wunschliste - wenn es mit einem "großen" Ladies-Treffen dort nichts wird, können wir das vielleicht mal "in kleinem Rahmen" ins Auge fassen!
> 
> LG, MissQuax



Skilanglauf ist nicht soooo schwer. ich habs früher gemacht und auch ewig nicht mehr wieder bis einer in meiner Bekanntenkreis mich dazu eingeladen hat. hat am ersten tag danach damals höllig wehgetan da die muckis dafür überhaupt nicht traniert waren. Das habe ich über diesen Sommer verbessert im Sportstudio (("konventionelle Mucki-Bude" eben ). Die Trainer können dir zeigen, welche Muskeln dazu gehören. dieses Jahr war es gleich besser.

Miss Quax- JA! Würde gern mal dort treffen, so oder so.



TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch auch natürlich ein frohes NEUES und vor allem gesundes 2012!!!
> 
> Ihr seid so fleißig gewesen, über Weihnachten, während ich die meiste Zeit mit Feiern verbracht habe ....Naja, jetzt heißt es erstmal ein paar Tage Wellness mit Sauna und Co und dann starte ich wieder richtig durch. Muss trainieren, mache im Sommer meine erste Alpenüberquerung....hab schon "Angst"
> 
> ...




Ich war auch danach auch in der Sauna!  Gratuliere zum SingleSpeed 



karmakiller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wünsche euch allen auch noch ein frohes neues Jahr
> 
> Vorgestern war plötzlich beim Bergauffahren ein sehr langsam fahrendes Auto hinter mir zu hören. Ich fahre immer mit Kopfhörern, aber so dass ich schon noch was von der Umgebung mitbekomme, meistens höre ich Hörbücher. Das kam mir irgendwie komisch vor,weil das Auto nicht überholt, obwohl so viel Platz war - daher dreh mich zur Seite um zu gucken was los ist: da schießt ein Rennradfahrer an mir vorbei, überholt mich somit und fällt dann nach circa 30 Meter vor mir vom Rad und hustet und kotzt sich quasi die Seele aus dem Leib
> -> das war wirklich befremdlich



Gute Geschichte!  ich hatte bis zu letzt gefurchtet, dass was schlimmes passieren wird. Aber nur Rennradfahrer :kotz: aktion


----------



## Marcie11 (7. Januar 2012)

Huh, wünsche Euch allen auch noch ein frohes neues Jahr, wenn auch leicht verspätet....

Bin leider etwas erkältet und hab mir daher für heute Sportverbot erteilt. Wollte eigentlich erst im Keller Ergometer fahren und dann raus laufen, aber so lieg ich auf dem Sofa und gucke Sport im TV....
Naja, ich denke, das Kraftraining im Fitnessstudio morgen krieg ich wieder hin, aber dann wieder nach Hause laufen laß ich besser auch noch. Schade, fallen 7 geplante Punkte weg. 

@karmakiller, das war aber eine komische Situaion mit dem Rennradfahrer....


----------



## karmakiller (7. Januar 2012)

ich nehme an,dass es ein Maximalpulstest war und das Begleitauto hat ihm wahrscheinlich mich "als Vorgabe" gegeben - so hab ich mir das erklärt


----------



## HiFi XS (15. Januar 2012)

Wir haben super Sonne die letzten Tagen gehabt und ich konnte das Wetter voll ausnutzen! Kalt war es aber - die Gewässer hier frieren - bisher war so warm...  und ich fahre bis Frühling nur noch mit Wollsocken... das hat wehgetan heute ohne


----------



## TiniTurbine (16. Januar 2012)

Jaaa, Bibberbibber. Heute bei -5 Grad einen 5km Berg abwärts...das ist kein Spaß! Naja, jedenfalls kein richtiger...

Sagt mal, wisst ihr zufällig, wo man die WP-Punkte aus dem letzten Jahr einsehen kann? Kann man das überhaupt? Dann hätte man am ende einen Vergleichswert.


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Januar 2012)

Hi TiniTurbine! Ich denke das geht nur wenn du diene Einheiten in den Trainingsverwaltungs-Bereich alles aufschreibst. Das hab ich letztes Jahr gemacht - aber dieses Jahr buche ich meine Einheiten direkt im Winterpokal-Bereich ein. 

Schade eigentlich. Ein Vergleich wäre interssant. Auch wenn ich ziemlich sehr sicher bin, dass ich weniger Punkte hab dieses Jahr. Aus Zeitgrunden mache ich eine längere Krafttrainingspause. Werde aber irgendwann wieder anfangen.


----------



## Zanne (17. Januar 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich Walking gegangen und echt war es SCHÖN mit der Sonne und so... hier ein paar Bilder vom frostigen Boden



Supergeniale wunderschöne Fotos !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiniTurbine (17. Januar 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hi TiniTurbine! Ich denke das geht nur wenn du diene Einheiten in den Trainingsverwaltungs-Bereich alles aufschreibst. Das hab ich letztes Jahr gemacht - aber dieses Jahr buche ich meine Einheiten direkt im Winterpokal-Bereich ein.
> 
> Schade eigentlich. Ein Vergleich wäre interssant. Auch wenn ich ziemlich sehr sicher bin, dass ich weniger Punkte hab dieses Jahr. Aus Zeitgrunden mache ich eine längere Krafttrainingspause. Werde aber irgendwann wieder anfangen.




Wer suchet, der findet! Es gibt sogar einen Link zum letzten Jahr; hab ich im Forum gefunden: http://winterpokal-2010.mtb-news.de/


Unser Team hatte 1628 Punkte! Jetzt haben wir schon über 1000.....wenn wir bisschen reinhauen, dann überbieten wir uns selbst. Wär doch ein Ansporn.

Da hatte ich grade mal 225 Punkte . Das sollte zu toppen sein, MissQuax hat ja jetzt schon mehr.... Naja, gut, letztes Jahr hatte ich auch noch mit dem Kreuzbandriss zu kämpfen. Radfahren konnte ich erst ab Februar wieder richtig, davor gabs nur Kraftraining und Schwimmen - damit sind nur ein paar magere Pünktchen zu machen. Insofern passt es, aber ich denke trotzdem, dass ich das dieses Jahr überbieten werde


----------



## karmakiller (17. Januar 2012)

Puh, ich bin momentan faul  
Wetter & Motivation - alles lässt zu wünschen übrig 
Bin mir aber sicher, dass ich bald wieder dabei bin...


----------



## Marcie11 (17. Januar 2012)

Ich hab das Gefühl, daß wir dieses Jahr viel besser sind! Hab mir diesen Winterpokal 500 Punkte als Ziel gesetzt! 
Letzten Winter sind wir ins Eigenheim umgezogen, da war bei mir oft keine Zeit, jetzt trainiere ich aber eh viel mehr.


----------



## HiFi XS (19. Januar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> Supergeniale wunderschöne Fotos !!!



danke!



TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Wer suchet, der findet! Es gibt sogar einen Link zum letzten Jahr; hab ich im Forum gefunden: http://winterpokal-2010.mtb-news.de/



gut gemacht! interessant ist das...  weil... jetzt bin ich ziemlich sicher dass ich, wie gesagt, weniger punkte sammele dieses jahr... Dafür werdet ihr aber mehr 



@ Marcie - 500 traue ich dir locker zu! Go for it


----------



## TiniTurbine (1. Februar 2012)

Naaaa, wer von euch traut sich grade noch mit dem Rad raus? Mir ist es grade definitiv zu kalt - Laufen geht ja noch, aber auf dem Fahrrad, da machen meine Füße und Hände (und Ohren!) einfach nicht mehr mit. Nächste Woche wieder.....


LG Turbo

@Marcie: Mein Ziel wird sein, dass ich halb so viele Punkte hab, wie Du. Aber das wird schwer genug . Krass, wie fit Du bist. Respekt!!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (1. Februar 2012)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Naaaa, wer von euch traut sich grade noch mit dem Rad raus?



  ja ich wohl.... und in dieser Stadt bei weitem nicht die Einzige, die mit dem Rad noch zur Arbeit oder einkaufen fährt...

Aber nur kurze Strecken...  und es tut im Gesicht definitiv weh  

Mit einem Buff über die Nase gestreckt geht es... gerade... besser ist ein dickes Wollpullover mit Rollkragen! clickies gehen auch definitiv nicht mehr!


----------



## Marcie11 (2. Februar 2012)

Ich radel momentan nur drinnen, laufe aber sowieso mehr jetzt im Winter, diese Woche ist allerdings Regenerationswoche, da gibt es weniger Punkte.
Ich hab ´nen blöden Husten, der die Kälte nicht so verträgt, ich laufe mit Buff über dem Mund. Wenn´s weiter so kalt bleibt, werd ich mein Laufen auf´s Laufband im Studio verlegen müssen....
Naja, morgen Schwimmen geht ja gut bei der Kälte....


----------



## HiFi XS (2. März 2012)

Hallo Mädels!

Geht es euch allen gut? Ich war inzwischen leicht erkältet  nicht schlimm  hab mich etwas geschont. 

Marcie - das wird spannend! Schaffst du die 500 Punkte? Du bist ganz schön nah dran.   Ich hoffe über das WE einige Punkte sammeln zu können!


----------



## MissQuax (3. März 2012)

Hallo, ihr fleißigen Mitstreiterinnen! 

Bin gerade wieder aus meinem 2-wöchigen Tunesien-Urlaub zurück (Insel Djerba).

Biken ging leider gar nicht - es gab dort weder halbwegs vernünftige, intakte Fahrräder zu leihen, noch gab's im Fitness-Raum des Hotels einen Ergometer, nur ein paar total vergammelte Geräte für Krafttaining (habe aber nicht getraut, davon was anzufassen - war einfach zu eklig  ).

Ich war aber trotzdem nahezu jeden Tag (außer An-/Abreisetag + 1 Tag mit 14 Std. Bustour für Sightseeing) in Sachen WP-Punkte unterwegs. 6 Mal bin ich geritten , habe 2 Mal das Aerobic-Programm im Hotel mitgemacht, war fast täglich walken (ganz schön anstrengend im tiefen Sand!!!), habe Wasser-Gynmastik (Teile meiner Reha-Übungen) gemacht und bin geschwommen.







Jetzt bin ich froh, daß ich - trotz des tollen Wetters (kühl, aber viel Sonne) auf Djerba wieder zuhause bin. Morgen früh werde ich - suchtbedingt  - statt eines Pferds gleich eines meiner Bikes satteln und eine Runde beim gewohnt schlechten deutschen Wetter drehen. 

Die 500 Punkte werde ich wohl nicht mehr schaffen, aber 450 will ich auf jeden Fall noch erreichen. Dann wäre ich für diesen WP zufrieden, nächstes Jahr wird dann "noch eine Schippe drauf gelegt"! 

Und ich finde, unser Team-Ergebnis kann sich auf jeden Fall sehen lassen - z. Z. sind wir ca. auf Platz 176 von fast 600 Teams und auf Platz 5 von 11 "Ladies Only"-Teams.

Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Sonntag! 

LG, MissQuax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (3. März 2012)

Ja, ich denke, die 500 werde ich schaffen, werde jetzt im März meinen Schwerpunkt eh wieder auf´s Radfahren legen...


----------



## TiniTurbine (3. März 2012)

Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja noch aufs Treppchen der Ladys only-Teams.ein Ansporn wärs ja! Weiter so!

Trotz bombigen Frühlingswetter von mir dieses WE keine Punkte, leider verplant mit anderem Kram
Trotzdem: Ich hab mein Vorjahresergebnis schon geknackt.


----------



## HiFi XS (5. März 2012)

Wow Miss Quax, super tolles Foto! Sieht aus wie ein Traum-Urlaub. Wannsinn. Und hey - 450 Punkte lÃ¤sst sich sehen 




Marcie11 schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke, die 500 werde ich schaffen, werde jetzt im MÃ¤rz meinen Schwerpunkt eh wieder aufÂ´s Radfahren legen...







TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja noch aufs Treppchen der Ladys only-Teamsâ¦.ein Ansporn wÃ¤rs ja! Weiter so!
> 
> Trotz bombigen FrÃ¼hlingswetter von mir dieses WE keine Punkte, leider verplant mit anderem Kram
> Trotzdem: Ich hab mein Vorjahresergebnis schon geknackt.



Ja! ich kÃ¶nnte dieses WE das Wetter ziemlich gut ausnutzen - auch wenn ich keine sehr lange Tour gefahren bin. Aber immer hin 2 Tage hintereinander.... Wir haben unterwegs ein 'SpielgelÃ¤nde' gefunden  - wenn ich Zeit habe poste ich auch ein Foto.

@ Karma Killer - du warst auch unterwegs hab ich gesehen


----------



## VeloWoman (6. März 2012)

na Huiii...und ich dachte ich bin mit 415 WPP eher im unteren Mittelfeld. Habe ja sogar knapp 2 Monate garnüscht gemacht.

Ist ja mein allererster Winterpokal hier. Bzw. dis radeln habe ich ja auch erst im Sept11 so richtig angefangen. Es gibt also auch eine separate Lady Liste?

Dankööö
die Alex


----------



## TiniTurbine (6. März 2012)

Siehste mal: Du bist viel toller, als Du gedacht hast.


----------



## VeloWoman (6. März 2012)

....hmpf....aber auch nur, weil bei uns soviel los is inna Gegend. Jede Woche Nightrides und Tourenangebote....da kann Frau doch nicht nein sagen  
Und hier bin ich halt doch eher nen Schlusslicht von den Punkten her.

Aber meine Frage wegen der LadyListe wurde trotzdem übergangen 
Denn sehen tue ich die net im WP Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (6. März 2012)

In Teamsuche Lad eingebe, alle 10 L-Teams werden angezeigt.
Nun zu Favoriten hinzufügen.


----------



## VeloWoman (6. März 2012)

Juchuuuuu..DANKÖ


----------



## karmakiller (8. März 2012)

Hallo Team,
ich bin mit meiner bisherigen Bilanz zufrieden  
Meine Punkteausbeute vom letzten Jahr habe ich übertroffen,nur im Januar ging leider wenig - aber da ich ja nur Radfahren als Sport betreibe, ist es wirklich sehr wetterabhängig bei mir 
Jetzt kommt aber der Frühling  und ich hoffe, dass ich dieses Jahr gesund bleibe und mir der Rücken nicht zu schaffen macht


----------



## MissQuax (8. März 2012)

@ HiFi XS:

Danke. Ja, das Foto (hat der Hotel-Fotograf gemacht) ist toll, der Urlaub war es leider nicht so ganz.

U. a. lebt das arme Pferd auf dem Bild nicht mehr - es hatte ein paar Tage nach dieser Aufnahme eine Kolik und die A....schl...cher haben entweder zu spät (oder gar nicht) den Tierarzt geholt. Und statt das Pferd zu führen, haben sie es mit Kopf ganz nach oben an einen Baum gebunden (Stall/Boxen gabs da nicht), damit es sich nicht hinlegt. Und wenn es das trotzdem versucht hat, wurde ihm mit einem Stock eins über den Hintern gezogen. So hat sich das schwer kranke, leidende Tier 2,5 Tage gequält (und wurde noch zusätzlich gepiesackt) und ist dann gestorben!   

Und es war entsetzlich, daß wir (eine andere Reiterin im gleichen Hotel und ich) dem armen Tier nicht helfen konnten!    Habe denen zig Mal gesagt, daß sie das Pferd führen müssen und daß es dringend einen Tierarzt braucht ... aber diese Machos dort hören nicht auf "blöde Europäer" und schon gar nicht auf Frauen! 

NIE MEHR TUNESIEN! Dort sind Pferde (und Tiere allgemein) nur (Gebrauchs-)Gegenstände!  

@ karmakiller:

Finde, unser ganzes Team war/ist klasse dieses Jahr!!!   Drücke dir die Daumen, daß dein Rücken stabil bleibt  - ist sonst "ein Kreuz mit dem Kreuz" (ich kenne das leider auch).

@ Marcie11:

Du hast es bald geschafft - echt eine tolle Leistung!!!


----------



## Marcie11 (9. März 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> @ HiFi XS:
> 
> Danke. Ja, das Foto (hat der Hotel-Fotograf gemacht) ist toll, der Urlaub war es leider nicht so ganz.
> 
> ...



Boah, wenn ich das lese, könnte ich nur :kotz:


MissQuax schrieb:


> @ karmakiller:
> 
> Finde, unser ganzes Team war/ist klasse dieses Jahr!!!   Drücke dir die Daumen, daß dein Rücken stabil bleibt  - ist sonst "ein Kreuz mit dem Kreuz" (ich kenne das leider auch).
> 
> ...



Ja, ich schätze, daß ich es nächste Woche schon geschafft habe!


----------



## 4mate (9. März 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> NIE MEHR TUNESIEN! Dort sind Pferde (und Tiere allgemein) nur (Gebrauchs-)Gegenstände!


Das ist nicht nur in Tunesien so, sondern leider Gottes  allgemein im gesamten islamischen Kulturraum, 
insbesondere jedoch im arabischen Raum, obwohl der Koran ganz eindeutig die Rechte
 der Tiere ( Schnellansicht 1; Schnellansicht 2) benennt - es interessiert nur niemanden. 

Einer der Gründe - unter mindestens 100 - warum ich niemals in ein islamisches Land reisen werde.


----------



## HiFi XS (10. März 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur in Tunesien so, sondern leider Gottes  allgemein im gesamten islamischen Kulturraum,
> insbesondere jedoch im arabischen Raum, obwohl der Koran ganz eindeutig die Rechte
> der Tiere ( Schnellansicht 1; Schnellansicht 2) benennt - es interessiert nur niemanden.
> 
> Einer der Gründe - unter mindestens 100 - warum ich niemals in ein islamisches Land reisen werde.



4mate...
bitte unsere Thread nicht kapieren für deine eigene Zwecke. Auch wenn Ms. Quaxs Beitrag mich zum zweifeln bringt sollte unsere Pokalecke für solche Diskussionen nicht missbraucht werden. 

Warum aber der Zeigefinger auf die Islamisten Länder? Als ob die Tiere in Europa es so gut haben.

Millionen Schweine, Rinder und Hühner in Industrieländer werden ihr ganzes Leben lang vollgepumpt mit Medikamenten, damit sie so schnell wie möglich geschlachtet werden können, nachdem sie ihr Leben in Käfigen verbracht haben und niemals den Himmel über den Kopf gesehen haben. Es ist einfach groteske! Aber durchaus voll akzeptiert von den aller meisten Menschen.

Auch die Haustierhalter sind nicht so liebevoll, wie die Werbung im Fernseher so gern vor gibt. Ich hab schlimmes gesehen hier in der Stadt. Hunde werden angebrüllt, geschlagen und getreten. Die werden an der Leine gezogen bis sie fast ersticken. Keiner schaut ein zweites mal zu, geschweige was sagt! 

Das Thema kann woanders diskutiert werden. Aber mein Senf dazu musste ich loswerden.


----------



## Marcie11 (14. März 2012)

Yeah, hab die 500 Punkte geknackt! 

Nach der Fahrt vom Büro nach Hause hab ich nur schnell das Fahrrad gewechselt und bin direkt wieder los, herrlich! 
Fitness-Studio und Spinning laß ich heute ausfallen, bei dem Wetter kriegt mich da keiner rein....


----------



## MissQuax (14. März 2012)

@ Marcie11:

Super! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!

Und da dich von unserem Team garantiert niemand mehr einholt, hast du dir den hier redlich verdient:








LG, MissQuax


----------



## HiFi XS (15. März 2012)

Hast'e gut geschafft! Glückwunsch Marcie! 1A!!!






Karmakiller, ich bin auch mit meiner Leistung zufrieden, auch wenn ich dieses Jahr weniger Punkte hab. Ich war heute unterwegs - es läuft bei mir langsam besser - hatte mit einer Erkältung die letzten Wochen zu tun gehabt. Ich fühle mich immer noch nicht richtig fit aber es wird schon - pünklich zum Pokalende 

Vorletzte WE haben wir auf eine art Spielwiese Reifenspuren an einer 'Wand' entdeckt ...






Einer von uns ist die dann gleich hochgefahren. Ich war die Jungs hinterher gefahren, hab meine erste kleine 'Wallride' jetzt gemacht. 






Ist einer von euch schon eine richtige Wallride gefahren? Würde gern hören wie Frau so was macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcie11 (15. März 2012)

Oh, daaaanke!  
Aber noch ist ja nicht Ende.... heute wird weiter geradelt, das Wetter muß ich ausnutzen! 

@Hifi, sowas hätte ich vor einigen Jahren noch gemacht, aber mittlerweile bin ich ängstlicher geworden, was technische Sachen angeht, fahre ja auch hauptsächlich nur noch Rennrad...


----------



## karmakiller (15. März 2012)

Das Wetter ist sooo toll, endlich wieder Sonne - die kurze Hose ist doch was schönes 
Dazu hab ich zur Zeit Frühdienst und nächste Woche Urlaub  ein paar Punkte kommen somit hoffentlich noch zusammen


----------



## HiFi XS (18. März 2012)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist sooo toll, endlich wieder Sonne - die kurze Hose ist doch was schönes
> Dazu hab ich zur Zeit Frühdienst und nächste Woche Urlaub  ein paar Punkte kommen somit hoffentlich noch zusammen



Bald wird's auch grün! Endlich eine lange tour gefahren heute. Paar Höhenmeter - die Berliner Wälder haben doch was zu bieten. Hab richtig Spaß gehabt   Wie war das WE bei euch?

@Marcie - hab gerad geguckt - du gibt's richtig gas


----------



## MissQuax (20. März 2012)

Hi Mädels,

wollte eigentlich diese Woche nochmal richtig Gas geben um vielleicht doch noch wenigstens in die Nähe der 500-Punkte-Marke zu kommen und wurde durch eine Halsentzündung (seit Sonntag) leider ausgebremst. 

Ist echt zum :kotz: : jetzt ist Frühlingsanfang, es ist schönes Wetter und wird warm - und ich kränkele! 

Hoffe, ihr seid alle fit und fahrt noch ein paar Pünktchen ein!


----------



## HiFi XS (21. März 2012)

Hallo MissQuax

dir wÃ¼nsche ich erstmal gute Besserung! Bei dem Wetter ist das wirklich zum  Ich glaube die ganze Stadt hier hat diese HalsentzÃ¼ndung irgendwann im diesem Jahr gehabt. War auch hartnÃ¤ckig. Habe ich auch etwas davon abbekommen. Besser das Ding auskurieren!

Aber du kannst dich ja ruhig ausruhen - du hast schon sehr viel (und viele interessanten und unterschiedlichen Sachen) in dieser Saison gemacht und mich dabei auf jeden Fall vorangetrieben. Eine gute KapitÃ¤nin eben!

Ich gebe mein bestes bis dem 25.3. Heute gibt's Badminton und sonst vielleicht wieder eine lÃ¤ngere Tour am WE. Die anderen MÃ¤dels sind voll am fahren! Ich bin stolz auf die Color Radl ladies â wir haben uns wirklich gut geschlagen


----------



## MissQuax (21. März 2012)

Hi HiFi XS,

vielen Dank fÃ¼r deine netten Worte , da geht's mir doch gleich besser! Hatte gestern abend leichtes Fieber - aber das hilft ja bekanntlich Krankheitserreger zu bekÃ¤mpfen -  heute morgen hab ich mich dann schon deutlich besser gefÃ¼hlt, heute nachmittag fast schon wieder fit.

Bin daher sogar eine Runde Walken gewesen und weil es sich gut angefÃ¼hlt hat, war ich anschlieÃend noch in meiner Gymnastikstunde.

Hoffentlich war das nicht zu unvernÃ¼nftig und mir geht's morgen nicht wieder schlechter - aber mir war einfach danach! 

Ich finde auch, unser Team war/ist klasse dieses Jahr - wir sind momentan auf Platz 163 des Gesamtrankings - das kann sich fÃ¼r Hobbyfahrerinnen, von denen wohl alle (?) berufstÃ¤tig sind, einen Haushalt und garantiert noch sonst einige Verpflichtungen haben, doch wirklich sehen lassen!   

Und ich hab mich immer an Marcie11 "orientiert" und versucht, den Anschluss nicht ganz zu verlieren. So manches Mal, wo ich abends faul sein wollte und gesehen hab, was Marcie wieder so geleistet hat, hab ich mich dann doch aufgerafft und was getan!

GENAU DAS ist doch der Sinn und Wert des WP - sich gegenseitig motivieren. Und ich finde, es hat hervorragend funktioniert! 

*Schon jetzt vielen herzlichen Dank ans ganze Team von eurer "KapitÃ¤nin"  - es war/ist mit euch wieder richtig klasse!!! *  






HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hallo MissQuax
> 
> dir wÃ¼nsche ich erstmal gute Besserung! Bei dem Wetter ist das wirklich zum  Ich glaube die ganze Stadt hier hat diese HalsentzÃ¼ndung irgendwann im diesem Jahr gehabt. War auch hartnÃ¤ckig. Habe ich auch etwas davon abbekommen. Besser das Ding auskurieren!
> 
> ...


----------



## TiniTurbine (22. März 2012)

Ja, dieser vielen warmen Worte kann ich mich nur anschließen: war wieder super "mit" euch zu trainieren .

Ich hab heute meine persönliche Zielmarke, die 300 geknackt. In Anbetracht mancher Sportskanone hier sicher lächerlich wenig, aber ich bin mit mir selbst zufrieden und das ist ja das wichtigste.

Schade eigentlich dass es nicht auch nen Sommerpokal gibt, oder?


----------



## Marcie11 (23. März 2012)

Ich schließe mich Euch an! Der Winterpokal hat mal wieder total Spaß gemacht! Hab die 500Punkte locker geschafft und bin sehr zufrieden!
Wir waren wieder mal ein super Team! Unser Ergebnis ist klasse!
Vielleicht schaffen wir es nächsten Winter wieder zusammen!


----------



## karmakiller (26. März 2012)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich dass es nicht auch nen Sommerpokal gibt, oder?



Hallo, ich bin zurück aus Schottland und konnte leider keine Punkte mehr zum Ende hin beisteuern - aber es hat wie immer Spaß gemacht mit euch 
und eine muß ja letzte werden  
Einen Sommerpokal gibt es zwar nicht, aber bei der Trainingsverwaltung gibt es ein Trainingsgruppen-Feature http://trainingsverwaltung.mtb-news.de/groups , weiß da jemand was genaues ? Habt ihr Interesse ?
Ich nutze die Trainingsverwaltung seit Anfang diesen Jahres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiniTurbine (27. März 2012)

Hm, klingt doch gut. Ich nutze die Trainingsverwaltung auch, allerdings nur für die Radeinheiten. Sollen wir da ne Gruppe einrichten, in die jeder seine Radkilometer einträgt?
Ich wär dabei.


----------



## TiniTurbine (27. März 2012)

Ehm, da steht: 

*Achtung:* Die Trainingsgruppen sind ein Feature, welches momentan entwickelt wird.      Das Benutzen der Gruppen geschieht auf eigene Gefahr, es kann sein, dass hier und da bestimmte      Sachen nicht oder nicht wie erwartet funktionieren. Auch sind längst nicht alle Funktionen eingebaut.      Über Vorschläge und Fehlerberichte freuen wir uns natürlich - du kannst sie      hier loswerden.


Ich hab mal ne Gruppe angelegt
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=9345074
heisst 
COLOR RADL (Ladies only). Tretet doch bei, wenn ihr Bock habt.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. März 2012)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin zurück aus Schottland und konnte leider keine Punkte mehr zum Ende hin beisteuern - aber es hat wie immer Spaß gemacht mit euch
> und eine muß ja letzte werden
> Einen Sommerpokal gibt es zwar nicht, aber bei der Trainingsverwaltung gibt es ein Trainingsgruppen-Feature http://trainingsverwaltung.mtb-news.de/groups , weiß da jemand was genaues ? *Habt ihr Interesse *?
> Ich nutze die Trainingsverwaltung seit Anfang diesen Jahres.



Hallo Karma! Warst du auch mit dem Bike im Schottland!?! Da gib es tolle Trails.....

*Habt ihr Interesse *
Ja  ich schon! Gute Idee 



TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Ehm, da steht:
> 
> *Achtung:* Die Trainingsgruppen sind ein Feature, welches momentan entwickelt wird.      Das Benutzen der Gruppen geschieht auf eigene Gefahr, es kann sein, dass hier und da bestimmte      Sachen nicht oder nicht wie erwartet funktionieren. Auch sind längst nicht alle Funktionen eingebaut.      Über Vorschläge und Fehlerberichte freuen wir uns natürlich - du kannst sie      hier loswerden.
> 
> ...



 Gut - werde bald mal hinschauen und mich eintragen.


----------



## MissQuax (27. März 2012)

Gute Idee mit der Trainingsgruppe - bin dabei, wenn ich darf! 

Muß unbedingt wieder mehr biken (auf den "echten" Bikes"), das ist die ganze Zeit wegen der vielen anderen Aktivitäten doch etwas zu kurz gekommen (Ergometer ist zwar trainingstechnisch ok, aber "für die Seele" kein Ersatz!). Werde also die Muckibuden-Besuche und das Laufen etwas reduzieren, damit ich öfter mal wieder mit dem Bike auf Arbeit fahren kann UND am Wochenende noch Power für gescheite Touren habe.

In Planung ist fürs Osterwochenende die Fahrt vom Feldberg bis in den Rheingau - sind über 60 km und mind. 1500 hm. Mal gespannt, wie sich das gute WP-Training da bemerkbar macht. 

War am Sonntag auf schönen Trails unterwegs (mit dem Hardtail) - hat wieder so richtig Laune gemacht!

Hach, Frühling, Sonne, Mountainbike und Trails - ist das Leben schön!!!


----------



## TiniTurbine (27. März 2012)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> Ehm, da steht:
> 
> *Achtung:* Die Trainingsgruppen sind ein Feature, welches momentan entwickelt wird.      Das Benutzen der Gruppen geschieht auf eigene Gefahr, es kann sein, dass hier und da bestimmte      Sachen nicht oder nicht wie erwartet funktionieren. Auch sind längst nicht alle Funktionen eingebaut.      Über Vorschläge und Fehlerberichte freuen wir uns natürlich - du kannst sie      hier loswerden.
> 
> ...



der link is allerdings gaga.

vielleicht besser hier: http://trainingsverwaltung.mtb-news.de/groups/index/page:2


----------



## Marcie11 (1. April 2012)

Hab auch mal meine Mitgliedschaft in der Trainingsgruppe beantragt, ist ja  ´ne nette Idee und so bleiben wir auch den Sommer über "in Kontakt"  
Ich benutze eh seit 2 Jahren die Trainingsverwaltung hier.
Fahre zwar mehr Rennrad, das Mountainbike ist fast nur noch mein Arbeitsweg-Gefährt. Es kommt aber im Sommer ´ne Woche mit ins Allgäu, da darf es auch mal wieder in die Natur rollen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (10. April 2012)

TiniTurbine schrieb:


> der link is allerdings gaga.
> 
> vielleicht besser hier: http://trainingsverwaltung.mtb-news.de/groups/index/page:2



Hallo Ladies! Eine Frage... trage ich einfach so normal in Trainingsverwaltung ein oder? Musste jetzt einiges nachtragen...


----------



## MissQuax (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

es ist zwar noch relativ früh im Jahr  , die Tage gelegentlich fast noch sommerlich (zumindest wenn man sich an den diesjährigen Sommerdurchschnittstemperaturen orientiert  ) und ich will noch gar nicht so recht an die bevorstehende lange, dunkle, kalte, nasse Jahreszeit denken, aber trotzdem ist es ja in wenigen Wochen wieder soweit und der Winterpokal 2012/2013 startet.

Ich hoffe sehr, wir können in gleicher Aufstellung wieder gemeinsam an den Start gehen - ganz ohne Stress und Druck, jede so wie sie kann und will - aber zur Motivationsförderung für alle!  

Würde mich auch jeden Fall sehr freuen, wenn wir auch dieses Mal als tolles Team wieder dem (inneren) Winter-Schweine-Hund in uns ordentlich Beine machen!

LG, MissQuax


----------



## Marcie11 (9. Oktober 2012)

Jaaa, ich hab die Tage auch schon an den Winterpokal gedacht! 
Also ich mach gerne wieder mit, klar! Freu mich schon, wär echt super, wenn wir das dritte Jahr in Folge unser Team wieder an den Start bringen!!


----------



## karmakiller (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Team  
ich bin auch wieder dabei - freu mich schon !


----------



## HiFi XS (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ladies,

sorry, dass ich so spät antworte - ich bin etwas unentschieden! Meine Hoffnung ist, dass eine Gruppe Frauen aus Berlin sich zusammenfinden, um eine Winterpokalteam zu bauen. Ich würde es nämlich sehr aus Motivationsgründen begrüßen, mal in echt mit der Gruppe fahren zu können. 

Wenn es nicht klappen soll mit den Damen aus Berlin (was der Fall sein kann - schließlich haben wir es geschafft nur einmal in der Gruppe zu fahren) bin ich sehr gerne mit Euch wieder am Start. Natürlich gebe ich meinen Platz ab, falls Ihr auf 'den 5.' nicht zu lange warten wollt! 

Mit Euch macht es sehr viel Spaß - ganz ohne Druck ist für mich wichtig - wenn es nicht klappen soll, bin ich sofort wieder dabei - ganz sicher!

Liebe Grüße,
HiFi


----------



## TiniTurbine (11. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch wieder dabei. Wann gehts denn los?

LG Turbo


----------



## Marcie11 (11. Oktober 2012)

Na, das sieht doch schon gut aus, alle wieder da! 
@ Hifi, wäre schön, wenn Du bei uns wieder mitmachst, aber ich kann es auch verstehen, wenn Du in einem realen Team mitmachen willst, das ist natürlich ein Argument. 
Am 05. November geht´s los!


----------



## MissQuax (11. Oktober 2012)

Super, das freut mich, daß wir zumindest wieder zu viert sind. 

Vielleicht gibt sich HiFi XS ja doch noch einen Ruck und sagt zu, denn:

*Auch als Color Radl-Teammitglied kann und darf man mit anderen biken! *Hab ich in der Vergangenheit ja auch gemacht (z. B. mit Angsthase 62, die in einem anderen Team Punkte gesammelt hat).

Wäre auf jeden Fall toll, wenn wir das 3. Jahr in gleicher Besetzung wären!

Ich gründe dann am 05.11. das Team - oder will mal jemand anders den "Käptain" spielen? Ich hätte da kein Problem damit!


----------



## TiniTurbine (12. Oktober 2012)

Ne mach das ruhig, Quax! Danke.

Wir sind doch ein reales Team... Ich fühl mich mit meinen Kopfschmerzen heute früh jedenfalls ziemlich real, leider.
Hoffe, dass ich diesen Winter wieder ordentlich zum Biken komme. Die Marke vom letzten Jahr gilt es zu knacken. Kennt jemand unseren Punktestand? Und müssen wir denn zu 5. sein?


----------



## 4mate (12. Oktober 2012)

Ladies only - Color Radl (Wild Mix)

http://winterpokal-2011.mtb-news.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (12. Oktober 2012)

@4mate:  danke, hat mir das Verlinken erspart! 

 @TiniTurbine: Nein, Minimum für ein Team ist 1 Person. Aber wenn wir nur 4 sind, müssen wir ganz schön ne Schippe drauflegen um das Gesamtergebnis vom Vorjahr zu knacken!

Aber das wäre ja auch mal ein Ansporn - das Ergebnis von 5 Teammitgliedern zu viert zu erreichen!


----------



## TiniTurbine (12. Oktober 2012)

Das wär n Ansporn, in der Tat!


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Oktober 2012)

Marcie11 schrieb:


> Na, das sieht doch schon gut aus, alle wieder da!
> @ Hifi, wäre schön, wenn Du bei uns wieder mitmachst, aber ich kann es auch verstehen, wenn Du in einem realen Team mitmachen willst, das ist natürlich ein Argument.





MissQuax schrieb:


> Super, das freut mich, daß wir zumindest wieder zu viert sind.
> Ich gründe dann am 05.11. das Team - oder will mal jemand anders den "Käptain" spielen? Ich hätte da kein Problem damit!



Danke liebe Color Radls, dass ich erstmals gehen darf   Also, die Anfrage für ein Berlin-Team steht. Ich werde bald wissen, ob es klappt.

MissQuax - als Käptain hast Du Dich gut bewährt!


----------



## Marcie11 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ja, MissQuax, ich finde auch, Du solltest wieder unser Kapitän sein....
Zu viert die Punkte von letztem Jahr schaffen, wäre klasse, aber von mir aus können wir auch ruhig eine neue Lady aufnehmen, falls Hifi im Berlin-Team startet, oder?


----------



## karmakiller (12. Oktober 2012)

schade HiFi, dass du (wohl) gehst, aber ich kann es absolut verstehen - "in echt" mit den Team-Kolleginnen zu fahren, motiviert bestimmt noch mal ungemein!
Ich bin dann aber auch für eine neues Mitglied - ich fühl mich sonst als Letzte so unter Druck gesetzt...


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Oktober 2012)

Hey Karma! 

mal sehen - vielleicht bin ich bald wieder zurück. 

Grüße,
HiFi


----------



## MissQuax (16. Oktober 2012)

Hi Mädels,

da HiFi XS jetzt wohl ein eigenes (Berliner-)Team gründen wird (siehe Thread "Ladies aus Berlin und Umgebung-wo seid Ihr?"), stellt sich für uns die Frage:

Wollen wir den WP zu viert in Angriff nehmen oder sollen wir versuchen, wieder eine 5. Mitstreiterin zu finden?

Falls wir Ersatz für unsere liebe HiFi XS  suchen, würde ich einen separaten Thread hier im LO-Forum, evtl. auch im WP-Forum aufmachen. Meldet euch doch mal bitte - es ist ja nicht mehr allzu lange bis der Startschuss fällt!


----------



## 4mate (16. Oktober 2012)

[x] Frau Rauscher

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9959616#post9959616


----------



## Marcie11 (16. Oktober 2012)

Also ich wär für ein fünftes Mitglied!
Frau Rauscher kommt da doch wie gerufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (16. Oktober 2012)

@4mate

Danke!


----------



## karmakiller (17. Oktober 2012)

ich bin wie schon erwähnt für ein fünftes Mitglied  
sollen wir Frau Rauscher einen Antrag machen  ? Im Winterpokal-Thread sucht ansonsten gerade zB Grino21 noch ein Team - 
ist ja auch noch ein bißchen Zeit bis zum Start


----------



## MissQuax (17. Oktober 2012)

@TiniTurbine: Wenn du auch einverstanden bist, können wir gerne mal Frau Rauscher fragen, ob sie bei uns einsteigen möchte!


----------



## HiFi XS (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Color Radl Ladies,

ja das Team in Berlin ist nun fast soweit! MissQuax danke für die nette Wörter. Wir kennen uns ja von den Ladies Only Treffen! Wir sehen uns hoffentlich auch wieder nächstes Jahr.
Danke für die 2 super Jahren mit Euch allen. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Ich wünsche die liebe Color Radls viel Erfolg und alles gute für den Winterpokal!

Liebe Grüße,
HiFi


----------



## TiniTurbine (18. Oktober 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> @_TiniTurbine_: Wenn du auch einverstanden bist, können wir gerne mal Frau Rauscher fragen, ob sie bei uns einsteigen möchte!




Klar bin ich einverstanden. The more the merrier...oder wie man das schreibt. Also ich freu mich!


----------



## Marcie11 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich fang schon wieder an, im Geiste Punkte zusammenzuzählen...wären heute 10 Punkte geworden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (18. Oktober 2012)

Hi Mädels,

ich habe gerade per PN Frau Rauscher ein "unmoralisches Angebot" gemacht! 

Falls sie andere Pläne hat, müssen wir die Stelle eben "öffentlich ausschreiben"! 

Ich bereite mich gerade intensiv auf den WP vor: ich "nehme" gerade meinen herbstlichen grippalen Infekt (habe eine starke Bronchitis)  - da ich so eine Erkältung normalerweise nur einmal pro Saison bekomme, hoffe ich, dann während des WPs von solchen lästigen Hemmnissen verschont zu bleiben!

Freue mich schon auf das Punkte Sammeln mit euch!!!


----------



## MissQuax (20. Oktober 2012)

Hi ihr Lieben,

so, unser Team ist gegründet - ihr könnt die Mitgliedschaft beantragen!   Von Frau Rauscher, der ich ja vor 2 Tagen eine PN geschrieben habe, habe ich leider noch nichts gehört ... 

Vielleicht sollten wir parallel im LO- und/oder WP-Forum nach einem 5. "Ohneglied" suchen.   Was meint ihr?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Oktober 2012)

da bin ich da bin ich!

habe die PN irgendwie übersehen


----------



## MissQuax (20. Oktober 2012)

Super, freut mich!!!  Somit sind wir wieder zu fünft!

Ich warte dann auf eure Team-Anträge!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Oktober 2012)

super!
Muss ich mich hier vorstellen? 

Bin vor 4 Wochen von Frankfurt nach München gezogen und hatte leider noch keine Zeit hier viel biken zu gehen! Aber wenn das Wetter so anhält, machen wir hier unsere neue Hausrunde unsicher, und die Umgebung sowieso!
Dann hoffe ich auf viel Schnee für das neue Hobby Langlaufski, das alte Hobby Snowboard, und eine bezahlbare Muckibude muss ich auch noch finden.


----------



## Marcie11 (20. Oktober 2012)

Supi! Hört sich doch schon ganz gut an, Willkommen in unserem Team!


----------



## karmakiller (26. Oktober 2012)

Willkommen im Team  Nur noch 10 Tage...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Oktober 2012)

oje, dann hab ich nicht mehr viel Zeit mir hier ein bezahlbares Fitnessstudio für Schlechtwettertage zu suchen 
Und ich glaube Fitnessstudio  München  bezahlbar, das schließt sich aus 

Ich denke aber darüber nach, mir eine gescheite Lampe zu kaufen, damit ich auch in dunkleren Stunden hier durch den Wald um die Ecke fahren kann...


----------



## karmakiller (4. November 2012)

Na fündig geworden bei der Suche ? Nur noch 1x schlafen  dann geht's los - hab sogar frei morgen, aber das Wetter  ...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. November 2012)

oh, ich dachte es wäre schon losgegangen! Wollte gerade meine Stunde Radln eintragen 

Fitnessstudio: Ich werde jetzt eines testen, das aber leider nicht so ganz gut gelegen ist... Das ist irgendwie schwierig... nix ums Eck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (5. November 2012)

Hi Mädels,

habe auch die ersten (2 mickrigen) Pünktchen eingetragen, sehr bescheiden, aber immerhin ehrliche Punkte. Wenn ich sehe, was da wieder so alles eingetragen wird ... 

Muß leider ganz moderat anfangen, weil ich immer noch mit den Resten der schweren Bronchitis rumlaboriere. Meine Hausärztin will mich demnächst (wenn ich wieder richtig fit bin) einen Lungenfunktionstest machen lassen, weil ihr die Art, wie ich huste, gar nicht gefällt. 

Morgen abend geht's in die Mucki-Bude, nach 3,5 Wochen Zwangspause gibt das bestimmt wieder Muskelkater. 

Wünsche euch eine schöne und punktereiche Woche!


----------



## karmakiller (6. November 2012)

Von mir gibt es auch wohl erst mal keine bis wenig Punkte: ich bin auch immer noch leicht erkältet, das Wetter ist bescheiden und meine Arbeitszeiten passen nicht zur frühen Dunkelheit. Das ist wirklich der Nachteil beim Bike-Only-Punktesammeln  
aber der Winter ist ja noch lang 

----
welche Handschuhe tragt ihr zur Zeit beim Biken - ich bin noch auf der Suche !


----------



## Marcie11 (6. November 2012)

Ich trag immer noch meine drei oder vier Jahre alten ALDI-Bikehandschuhe, die haben 3 oder 4 Euro gekostet, halten super warm, man darf sie nur nicht zwischendurch ausziehen, weil man dann nicht mehr reinkommt, aber das mach ich eigentlich eh nie....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. November 2012)

ich versuche nächste Woche mit Punkten zu starten 

Allen Kranken: Gute Besserung !!!

Handschuhe: Da kaufe ich nur noch Specialized, weil die so gut an meine Hände passen und habe da ein super "Übergangsmodell" aus Softshell/Windstoppermaterial


----------



## karmakiller (6. November 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich versuche nächste Woche mit Punkten zu starten
> 
> Allen Kranken: Gute Besserung !!!
> 
> Handschuhe: Da kaufe ich nur noch Specialized, weil die so gut an meine Hände passen und habe da ein super "Übergangsmodell" aus Softshell/Windstoppermaterial


Wie heisst das Modell denn? Von Specialized hab ich auch kurze Handschuhe mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin.Pearl Izumi mag ich noch gerne,aber da muß ich immer bestellen,weil die hier kein Laden vor Ort in vernünftiger Auswahl führt. Windstopper muß sein,allzu dick gefüttert mag ich nämlich gar nicht. 
Bisher fahre ich auch Aldi-Winterhandschuhe,die sind ca. 8 Jahre alt und schon genäht und geflickt, aber jetzt geht's wirklich nicht mehr...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. November 2012)

es sind diese hier 

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/ftr/gloves/cold-weather-gloves/body-geometry-deflect


----------



## MissQuax (11. November 2012)

Hallo Mädels,

kurzes Update: nachdem ich Mitte der Woche - neben dem immer noch hartnäckigen Husten - wieder Halsweh bekommen hatte , mußte ich mich nochmal ein paar Tage "klein halten". 

Seit heute geht es wieder deutlich besser und ich war wenigstens eine schöne Runde walken.

Ab morgen (wenn mein Gesundheitszustand so bleibt) kann ich dann hoffentlich "zur Aufholjagd blasen" - kann ja gar nicht sein, daß ich auf dem letzten Platz rumdümpele! 

Ich wünsche euch schöne Woche!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. November 2012)

mach Dir nichts draus (und gute Besserung!)!

Ich hab auch noch nichts bewegt... aber immerhin einen Termin in einem potientiellen Fitnessstudio gemacht, für nächste Woche. Kann nur noch aufwärts gehen


----------



## HiFi XS (13. November 2012)

Hallo ColorRadl Ladies! 

so dann platze ich hier nur kurz rein um Hallo zu sagen und eine gute Besserung zu wünschen an alle meine alte Teamkamraden die sich mit Erkältungen rumschlagen.  Das macht wirklich kein Spaß . Ich hab eine Erkältung schon in Semptember durchgemacht. War nicht ohne! Aber die Saison ist lang - und ich freue mich auf den Pokal mit Euch - auch wenn ich nicht im gleichem Team bin.  

Ich wollte Euch auch mein neues Team mitteilen - ich bin jetzt bei den BerlinCityGirls.

Dann bin ich schon weg. 

Viele Grüße von
HiFi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (14. November 2012)

@HiFi XS

Hallooooo, HiFi! 

Das ist aber lieb, daß du dich mal hier meldest! 

Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche, mir geht's schon wieder besser, viele Punkte haben dann die ersten Einheiten nicht gebracht, aber das Training in der Mucki-Bude einen Mords-Muskelkater (da rächen sich die fast 4 Wochen Pause wegen der blöden Bronchitis gleich wieder ).

Die Erkältungen / Infekte scheinen dieses Jahr besonders heftig und hartnäckig zu sein, hört man überall von den Leuten. In meiner Firma sind reihum jetzt fast schon alle krank / krank gewesen. So ein Sch....-Kram, das braucht doch kein Mensch! 

Morgen nachmittag werd' ich aufs Bike steigen und mit Angsthase62 eine kleine Tour machen - endlich mal wieder radeln - und Team-übergreifendes Punktesammeln.   Ich hoffe, mit deinem neuen Team läuft es wie du es dir vorstellst und ihr könnt ab und zu auch zusammen biken. 

Freue mich auch auf einen ehrlichen Punktekampf unter den Frauen-Teams - wir behalten euch im Auge! 

Herzliche Grüße 
MissQuax


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. November 2012)

draußen TRAUMwetter und ich hab nen dicken entzündeten Finger den ich schonen soll  wieder nichts mit Sporteln


----------



## MissQuax (16. November 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> draußen TRAUMwetter und ich hab nen dicken entzündeten Finger den ich schonen soll  wieder nichts mit Sporteln



Oh weh ... Radeln is da natürlich nicht drin, aber vielleicht walken? Mich würde es umbringen (naja, fast  ), wenn ich bei Traumwetter (Sonne, blauer Himmel) nicht vor die Tür käme. 

Bei uns ist es total fies: zwar trocken, aber trübe, alles Grau in Grau, ganz ungemütliches, difuses Licht ... Ich war gestern mit Angsthase62 auf Tour - es eigentlich nur Spaß gemacht, weil wir zu zweit unterwegs waren - alleine hätte ich wahrscheinlich keinen Bock gehabt.

Wünsche dir auf alle Fälle baldige Besserung und daß du uns dann beim Punktesammeln unterstützen kannst!


----------



## 4mate (16. November 2012)

. . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . . .


----------



## MissQuax (16. November 2012)

@4mate



4mate schrieb:


>



 Ich liebe ihn!!!


----------



## blutbuche (19. November 2012)

...passt ja wie a... auf eimer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (20. November 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...passt ja wie a... auf eimer



 wie jetzt ?


----------



## TiniTurbine (20. November 2012)

...bin auch seit letzter Woche erkältet.  Am Wochenende ging leider gar nichts, außer bisschen spazieren.
So schaffe ich meinen Punkterekord nie....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. November 2012)

so, nachdem es mit dem Fitnessstudio diese Woche wieder nicht geklappt hatte (Überstunden), hab ich heute bei herrlichem Sonnenschein und angenehmen 13 Grad ne kleine Runde gedreht und endlich meine ersten Minuten eingetragen


----------



## MissQuax (9. Dezember 2012)

Oh je, hier ist ja absolute Funkstille ... 

Ich hatte wieder einige Wochen Zwangspause, da ich mir nach wohl nicht richtig auskurierter Bronchitis einen heftigen Rückfall geholt habe - mit Fieber, Hustenanfällen bis (fast) zum Ersticken, Halsweh, Dauerlauf-Nase, Niesattacken - eben das komplette Programm in "höchster Qualität". 

Diesmal war ich hoffentlich vernünftig genug, bin auch brav 10 Tage daheim gewesen und habe nach Abklingen der letzten Symptome noch eine ganze Woche Sportpause eingehalten. Mein Punktekonto sieht daher total bescheiden aus.

Gestern war ich dann für den Anfang mal 30 Minuten flott walken, morgen geht's damit weiter (jeden Abend) und nächstes Wochenende will ich dann mal wieder aus Bike steigen - hätte ich am liebsten heute schon gemacht, da bei uns so schön Schnee liegt.

Wie sieht's bei euch aus? 

Marcie - du wirst mir langsam unheimlich! Erst knapp über einen Monat WP und du hast schon fast 200 Punkte - Wahnsinn!!! 

Ich wünsche euch allen eine schöne Woche!


----------



## Marcie11 (9. Dezember 2012)

Unheimlich ist das aber nun wirklich nicht, mache momentan gar nicht soo viel Sport. Bei mir kommen nur soviele Punkte durch den täglichen Arbeitsweg mit dem Rad zusammen.


----------



## karmakiller (10. Dezember 2012)

Marcie11 schrieb:


> Unheimlich ist das aber nun wirklich nicht, mache momentan gar nicht soo viel Sport. Bei mir kommen nur soviele Punkte durch den täglichen Arbeitsweg mit dem Rad zusammen.


Hallo Team 
ich bin mit meiner Punktebilanz bisher zufrieden.leider kann ich im Dezember erfahrungsgemäß immer nur wenug bis gar nicht fahren. Die momentane Wetterlage scheint das zu bestätigen. 
 @marcie: mit welchen Reifen fährst du bei diesem Wetter ?


----------



## Marcie11 (10. Dezember 2012)

Keine Ahnung, die Reifen war auf dem MTB drauf. Kann ich mal nachgucken. Sind aber keine speziellen Winterreifen. Aber im Schnee kann man ganz gut fahren, finde ich. Schwierig sind nur die Nebenstraßen, die jetzt bei uns mit einer fiesen halbangetauten Eis-Schicht bedeckt sind. Hab mich heute morgen halb auf Bürgersteigen, halb auf der Straße durchgeschlagen, die Radwege waren aber sogar teilweise geräumt. 
Am Freitag im frischgefallenen Tiefschnee ging es aber super und hat total Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. Dezember 2012)

Also, so unsportlich wie diesen Winter war ich ja selbst letzten Winter nicht, obwohl ich da 2x operiert wurde 

Ich komme im Moment einfach zu nichts, mein neuer Job ist leider derzeit abendfüllend, und das passende Studio findet sich einfach nicht...

Jetzt hab ich schon fast ein bisschen aufgegeben  Aber 2013 wird es sich definitiv bessern, ich fühl mich schon ganz bä, und die Hosen werden auch nicht gerade weiter


----------



## Marcie11 (16. Dezember 2012)

@karmakiller, so, hab endlich mal geguckt, was ich für Reifen auf dem MTB habe: Schwalbe Black Jack
Die waren da halt drauf, komm ich gut mit klar, hab aber auch keinen Vergleich, da ich keine anderen kenne.....,

So, jetzt mach ich noch ein kleines Sonntags-Läufchen, schönen Sonntag Euch allen noch!


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hab heute ne kleine Testrunde gemacht auch mit normalen Reifen. Selbst auf Eis kam ich klar. Sind die Michelin Wild Grip.
Grüßle und schönen Abend 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Team, 
ich wünsche euch frohe und erholsame Weihnachten !
Hoffentlich hat es der Weihnachtsmann gut mit euch gemeint ? 
Bei mir gab es viel neues Leuchtendes/Blinkendes und Reflektierendes  Irgendwie hab ich im Straßenverkehr im Winter immer Angst von Autofahreren übersehen zu werden...

Mal sehen ob die Zeit noch zu einem Weihnachtstöurchen reicht und ob das Wetter mitspielt - warm genung ist es ja , aber es ist leider Regen gemeldet. 
Lasst es euch gut gehen !

  @Marcie11:
danke für die Info, der wäre was für mein Stadtrad.


----------



## Marcie11 (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche Euch auch noch frohe Weihnachten!!
Hab es gestern bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen immerhin mal wieder auf´s Rennrad geschafft...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. Dezember 2012)

Für Weihnachtsgrüße bin ich ja etwas spät dran 

Aber ich wünsche euch schonmal ein schönes neues Jahr! Es kann erstmal nur besser werden  So unsportlich wie gerade war ich nicht mehr, seit ich 2008 damit angefangen habe! Heute endlich mal wieder bisschen geradelt!

Also, für den WP bin ich keine gute Partie


----------



## MissQuax (1. Januar 2013)

Nach viel Rumreiserei, Besuchen hier + dort, bin ich endlich wieder daheim und möchte es nicht versäumen, allen ein gutes neues Jahr zu wünschen, welches euch viel Glück, Gesundheit, Zufriedenheit und viele schöne Stunden auf dem Bike bringen soll!

Ich bin mittlerweile wieder fast ganz gesund (Untersuchung beim Lungenfacharzt steht allerdings noch aus) und werde diese Woche wieder mit dem Biken und Training im Studio beginnen.

LG, MissQuax


----------



## karmakiller (2. Januar 2013)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Nach viel Rumreiserei, Besuchen hier + dort, bin ich endlich wieder daheim und möchte es nicht versäumen, *allen ein gutes neues Jahr zu wünschen, welches euch viel Glück, Gesundheit, Zufriedenheit und viele schöne Stunden auf dem Bike bringen soll!*



 dito 



MissQuax schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile wieder fast ganz gesund (Untersuchung beim Lungenfacharzt steht allerdings noch aus) und werde diese Woche wieder mit dem Biken und Training im Studio beginnen.
> 
> LG, MissQuax


Schön dass du wieder fit bist - dann fängt das neue Jahr ja richtig gut an


----------



## Marcie11 (2. Januar 2013)

Ich wünsche Euch auch noch ein frohes neues Jahr mit viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit!!


----------



## TiniTurbine (7. Januar 2013)

Etwas verspätet, aber dennoch: Gsunds Neues auch von mir! 

Mein Winterpokal war bisher total besch.... Erst hatte ich keine Zeit zum Radln und als ich dann Zeit hatte, wurde ich krank. So unsportlich war ich seit Jahren nicht mehr.....
Gestern war ich wieder das erste Mal seit langem auf dem Bike. Nicht lang, aber dafür intensiv. Bin unfit wie ein lahmes Flusspferd, aber ich hoffe dass das nun besser wird. Motivation ist da, Gesundheit auch wieder halbwegs. Dann auf in die Vollen!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Januar 2013)

na da bin ich wenigstens nicht allein 
Aber jetzt geht es wieder aufwÃ¤rts, gestern war ich zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben ein bisschen im Park Laufen... macht mir nicht so viel SpaÃ aber besser als gar nichts 
Und am WE gehtâs endlich mal wieder zum Boarden!


----------



## Marcie11 (24. Januar 2013)

Huhu, alles klar bei Euch?
Ich bin ab morgen abend im Ski-Urlaub, wundert Euch also nicht, wenn ich erstmal keine Punkte mehr mache, trage dann übernächsten Sonntag alles nach, aber Skifahren gibt ja nicht so viel, eventuell mach ich mal Langlauf, weiß ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Januar 2013)

viel Spaß! Ich werde auch mal die Langlaufskier und das Snowboard schwingen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. Januar 2013)

so, nun war ich Sa./So. den ganzen Tag auf der Piste, aber keine Ahnung wieviele Minuten ich wirklich sportlich tätig war 
Wieviele Minuten würdet ihr für so einen Durchschnitts-Snowboardtag schätzen?


----------



## Marcie11 (3. Februar 2013)

Huhu, bin wieder da, Ski-Urlaub war suuuper schööön!

  @Frau Rauscher, ich hab pro Tag immer jeweils für vormittags/nachmittags 2 oder 3 Stunden eingetragen, hab geguckt, wann wir los sind, wann wir Mittagspause gemacht haben, minutengenau hab ich das auch nicht, aber ist ja eh Alternativ-Sportart, da gibt es ja nur 2 Punkte pro Einheit.
Langlauf und Laufen hab ich ganz genau auf meiner Laufuhr immer festgehalten.


----------



## karmakiller (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo Team. 
ich komme im Moment wetterbedingt nicht zum Radeln - wollte mich nur mal kurz melden  aber es ist schon Februar und ich weiß: der Frühling kommt bestimmt 
liebe Grüße


----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. März 2013)

puh! Jetzt hatte ich mal total früh Feierabend und dachte, ich schwing mich mal ne Runde aufs Radl 

Was für ein Mist  Im Wlad ist so ein Schneematsch dass man kaum vorwärts kommt. Der Schnee hat ne Konsistenz wie ein Zitronensorbet 

Ich bin fix und fertig


----------



## karmakiller (6. März 2013)

ja das ist hier auch so, unten im Tal ist der Frühling aber auf dem Berg auf den Trails liegt noch der Schnee(MATSCH) 
gestern nach der Tour mußte ich direkt noch 20 Minuten Fahrrad putzen (ich HASSE es ) , alles verschlammt!
Aber Spaß macht es trotzdem wenn endlich wieder die Snne scheint
habe es auch geschafft meinen Tacho mal wieder an den PC anzuschließen und Punkte nachzutragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enjooy (16. März 2013)

ja war auch vor kurzem mal oben trails anschaun. oben wars ja eigentlich ganz ok und teilweise schon echt gut trocken. aber beim rauffahrn hui. keine change zu fahren, räder ham durch dreht und schnee war teilweise auch --> schieben....

beim runterfahrn wars dann allerdings ganz lustig, da unten ein paar centimeter schnee waren und auch da die räder dann nicht mehr gerollt sondern nur noch gerutscht sind. also hatte ich quasi auch mal das vergnügen so ein skibike zu fahren


----------



## MissQuax (16. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Team-Mitglieder,

also diesen WP kann ich leider komplett "abhaken" - bin jetzt schon das 4. Mal krank (diesmal Nasennebenhöhlenentzündung, dazu kamen noch Übelkeit etc. wegen Medikamentenunverträglichkeit ). 

Meine Ärztin meint zwar, diesen Winter wären eine Menge Leute mehrfach erkrankt, da besonders aggressive (und eben verschiedene) Virenstämme "im Umlauf sind" (anscheinend habe ich fast alle mal "ausprobiert" ), in 2 Wochen, wenn ich hoffentlich wieder einigermaßen fit bin, soll aber mal ein Checkup mit Immunstatuserstellung gemacht und genauer untersucht werden (da ich vor Jahren sehr schwer erkrankt war, seitdem leider ein gewisses Rückfallrisiko habe und man ja nie weiß, was sich hinter so einer Erkrankungsserie verbergen könnte).

Auf jeden Fall bin ich noch nie in einem Winter so wenig gefahren,  es ist einfach nur zum Heulen.  Es kann sich keiner vorstellen (oder vielleicht doch), wie sehr ich mich nach wiederhergestellter Gesundheit, Wärme (Frühling/Sommer) und ausgiebig und oft Biken sehne! Ich hoffe, ab jetzt geht es nur noch aufwärts! 

LG an alle gesunden "Heldinnen" dieses Winters 
MissQuax


----------



## Marcie11 (29. März 2013)

Huhu Mädels!
Wie geht´s Euch? Alle wieder gesund?

Da ist doch der Winterpokal glatt mal eben verlängert worden! 
Ich hatte die 700 Punkte angepeilt, aber die werde ich dann ja wohl noch locker überschreiten...
Wünsche Euch schöne Ostertage!!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. März 2013)

ja man kämpft sich so durch (den Schnee) 

da ich heute festegestellt habe dass meine Regenhose sehr eng geworden ist, werde ich jetzt zusehen wieder sehr sehr viel öfters aufs Rad zu steigen


----------



## MissQuax (31. März 2013)

Hallo Mädels,

ich wünsche euch frohe Ostern! 






Nach 10 Tagen Antibiotikum-Einnahme bin ich wieder halbwegs gesund (fühle mich aber noch sehr schlapp) und habe wenigstens wieder mit flottem Walking anfangen können. Bin bei meinen Eltern, meine Schwester war auch zu Besuch und hatte ihren Hund dabei. Den habe ich mir als Trainingsbegleiter ausgeliehen.  Ab morgen muss ich allerdings wieder alleine los - schade, macht echt Spaß in vierbeiniger Begleitung!


----------



## TiniTurbine (2. April 2013)

Hi und sorry, dass ich euch diese Jahr so hängen ließ!

Nicht nur die Kälte, auch Krankheit und ganzandererScheiß haben mich irgendwie gar nicht richtig in den Tritt kommen lassen für den WP. Meine letzten Einheiten hab ich gar nicht mehr eingetregen. Is eh fürn A...

Liebe Grüße!

PS: Ist der WP echt verlängert worden? Bis wann denn?


----------



## 4mate (2. April 2013)

[Aprilscherz] Winterpokal wegen kalten Wetters verlängert

Heute und Morgen können noch Einheiten nachgetragen werden.
Im Gegensatz zur Frist von 4 Wochen während des WP, ist nach
Ende des WP die Frist 3 Tage


----------



## MissQuax (2. Oktober 2013)

@Marcie11 @TiniTurbine @karmakiller @Frau Rauscher

Hallo Mädels,

es geht wieder los: Winterpokal 2013/2014

Wollen wir auch wieder zusammen?  Meldet euch bitte zeitnah, daß falls das Color Radl-Team nicht mehr zustande kommt, alle eine Chance haben, woanders unterzukommen.

Freue mich auf eure Rückmeldungen, besonders natürlich über Zusagen!

Und wie immer: bei gibt es keinen Stress - die Sache soll Spaß machen! 

GLG,
MissQuax


----------



## TiniTurbine (2. Oktober 2013)

Hey MissQuax!
Schön, dass Du unsere sportive Winterzusammenkunft wieder aufgreifst...Lust hätte ich ja, motiviert bin ich auch, aber da mir ab Dezember Nachwuchs ins Haus flattert, bin ich im Zweifel, ob mein Zeitkontingent ausreichend sein wird. Würde mich dennoch nicht ganz ausklinken wollen, d.h. wenn ihr alle wieder dabei seid, dann werf ich mich auch wieder in den Ring. Andernfalls....

Grüßle, Turbine


----------



## Marcie11 (2. Oktober 2013)

Huhu!

Ich werde dieses Jahr hier nicht mehr mitmachen, da ich mit meinem Triathlon-Team aus einem anderen Forum beim Winterpokal im Rennrad-Forum mitmache. Hab das zwar die letzten zwei Jahre auch parallel mitgemacht, aber ich will dieses Jahr nicht wieder alles doppelt eintragen müssen....

Viel Spaß Euch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Oktober 2013)

Also mir fehlt auch gerade die Motivation zum zählen  also, eher nein


----------



## karmakiller (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 
ich schau mich auch mal nach einem anderen Team um, viel Glück euch allen


----------



## TiniTurbine (20. Oktober 2013)

Dann Servus und Goodbye Color Radl-Team!
War schön mit euch...


----------



## MissQuax (20. Oktober 2013)

@karmakiller @TiniTurbine @Marcie11 @Frau Rauscher

Es wird also - zumindest diesen Winterpokal - kein "Color Radl"-Team geben.

Vielen Dank euch allen für das nette Miteinander bei den vergangenen Winterpokalen, es hat viel Spaß gemacht! 

Ich hoffe, diejenigen von euch, die noch nicht Mitglied eines anderen Teams sind, kommen auch gut unter und ich wünsche euch einen tollen, möglichst erkältungsfreien Winter und viel Spaß beim Punktesammeln! 

GLG,
Eure MissQuax


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Oktober 2013)

euch auch viel Spaß! Ich bin etwas winterpokalmüde, was nicht heißen soll dass ich nicht vorhabe diesen Winter was zu tun, ich habe nur keine Lust auf Dokumentation


----------

